# Automounting in userspace with ivman

## Redeeman

what will i learn?

you will learn how to setup ivman to automount cdrom, dvd etc. using D-BUS and HAL

what do i need to do this?

you need to use udev.

and hopefully you hate supermount  :Smile: 

first, you need to have hal-cvs and dbus-cvs installed.

for that, you need some ebuilds. i made them.

but, to get them, we need subversion (you are most likely too lazy to download all files manually)

```
emerge subversion
```

when thats done, we go into our portage overlay (/usr/local/portage)

and then we checkout what we need.

```
cd /usr/local/portage

svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/eclass

mkdir sys-apps

cd sys-apps

svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/dbus-cvs/

svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/hal-cvs/

svn co http://kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/

```

great, now we have the ebuilds we need. then:

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge hal-cvs
```

then emerge ivman-cvs

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge ivman-cvs
```

great.

start dbus, and hal (hal implies dbus)

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

no errors? fine!

then edit the files in /etc/ivman for your needs.

then we start ivman

```
/etc/init.d/ivman start
```

great! insert a cd and look if it gets mounted!

(hooray! it works! (we hope))

but now, you might want it to mount as another user than root, to have permissions,

then do:

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/ivman
```

to suit your needs  :Wink:  should be very selv explainary

Trobleshooting

if ivman doesent work, stop it:

```
/etc/init.d/ivman stop
```

and edit the base config

```
nano -w /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml
```

disable fork, and set debugging to true.

then start ivman from console

```
ivman
```

and save the messages, and come to either #love-sources or #ivman @ freenode to seek help

----------

## memborg

What to do after this installment?

I was using supermount before and had set up my fstab to use that... What do i do now?

My fstab

```

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

none         /mnt/cdrom   supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

none         /mnt/usbstick   supermount   fs=auto,dev=/dev/sda1   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

```

Besides this question anything else whent fine...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redeeman

you just create the fstab like you would do without supermount

----------

## oiper

I do have a sour taste from supermount. I have installed all with no problems, but I have no /etc/conf.d/ivman file. Any ideas? B/c I need user permission. Maybe post it?   :Question: 

----------

## eikketk

 *memborg wrote:*   

> What to do after this installment?
> 
> I was using supermount before and had set up my fstab to use that... What do i do now?

 

Automounting of USB stick isnt supported (yet).

You cdrom like should be like this:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro              0 0
```

and you need to edit /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml. Remove the comment tags (<!-- -->) around the sample line, and edit it apropriate, i.e. change /dev/hdc so it points to the correct /dev entry (which could be hdc of course).

----------

## memborg

Thanx...

That should be it then? Great...

Well i hope maybe in the next version of ivman there could be support for usbsticks and other mass storage devices...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frisbee

I get this build error:

pyrexc dbus_bindings.pyx

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Plex/Transitions.py:85: SyntaxWarning: argument named None

  def get_epsilon(self,

/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs/python/dbus_bindings.pyx:415:56: C function declaration not allowed here

What now?

----------

## eikketk

USE="-python" emerge dbus-cvs

----------

## Redeeman

hehe

----------

## frisbee

Okay, so now its installed and running. I have a DVD writer that I use as my dvd/cdrom reader.  I inserted a dvd with a e2fs file system on it and it did not automount.  I could manually mount it but that's not the goal.

No messages in the log file.  /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

I uncommented the /dev/hdc line in IvmConfigMappings.xml and tried the debugging mode.  No output.  I think hald is not reporting correctly.

Here is my fstab entry:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,noatime,ro		0 0

----------

## Redeeman

did u remember to install hal and dbus-cvs?  :Smile: 

----------

## frisbee

I followed the initial HOW-TO to the letter.  Here is whay I emerged:

*  sys-apps/hal-cvs

      Latest version available: 20040522

      Latest version installed: 20040522

*  sys-apps/dbus-cvs

      Latest version available: 20040522

      Latest version installed: 20040522

*  sys-apps/ivman-cvs

      Latest version available: 20040524

      Latest version installed: 20040524

----------

## Redeeman

then i dont know, must be some ivman error, talk to eikke

----------

## GlooM

Redeeman, 

the svn command fails saying the server is down,   :Neutral:  ?

Hmm, opera opened the svn links easily, guess ill dl the ebuilds manually.

----------

## GlooM

I get this on hal compilation:

configure: error: cannot find pci.ids. Use --with-hwdata to specify location

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

well, using locate i found where pci.ids was, and edited the ebuild,

so the configuration would contain --with-hwdata=/path/to/file ,it seems

to have compiled. Cheers   :Very Happy: 

ahh, bad luck again:

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

Running autoconf...

FATAL ERROR: Autoconf version 2.50 or higher is required for this script

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/ivman-cvs-20040524 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 367, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found

i have autoconf 2.57, what gives ?

remerging autoconf solved this   :Smile: 

----------

## eikketk

 *frisbee wrote:*   

> Okay, so now its installed and running. I have a DVD writer that I use as my dvd/cdrom reader.  I inserted a dvd with a e2fs file system on it and it did not automount.  I could manually mount it but that's not the goal.
> 
> No messages in the log file.  /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd
> 
> I uncommented the /dev/hdc line in IvmConfigMappings.xml and tried the debugging mode.  No output.  I think hald is not reporting correctly.
> ...

 

If there's no output in debugging mode, I'm afraid soemthings's wrong with hal.

Maybe try to run dbus-monitor --system, and insert a CD then, look if you see any new DBUS messages.

----------

## eikketk

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> I get this on hal compilation:
> 
> configure: error: cannot find pci.ids. Use --with-hwdata to specify location
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.
> ...

 

No idea about this, I'm not really a autotools guru. I was happy the scripts actually worked here and on other people's machine(s).

Nice it has been solved. If you know what caused this, please let me know on ivman-devel!

----------

## frisbee

I figured out the problem compiling dbus.  I needed to upgrade pyrex to the masked version.  Now it emerges without error.

Restarted everything and still no automount.  I tried the suggested

```

% dbus-monitor --system

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceAcquired; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.12

```

and nothing happened when I inserted the DVD.   Question?  Does my 2.6 kernel need any special feature enabled?  Modules?  Reboot after installing hal, dbus, or ivman?

Thanks,

[/code]

----------

## GlooM

Frisbee

No, this aint windoze, you only have to reboot to boot a new kernel,

/etc/init.d/someservice start (or restart) is enough.

The problem is, I cant get it working too   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

The debug doesnt show any messages, ill try the

dbus monitor thing.

Same output in dbus-monitor --system as Frisbee's.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## eikketk

Are you guys using a udev-system?

----------

## GlooM

Well there is a udev process in process list.

udevd that is.

----------

## eikketk

Then you should get some output in dbus-monitor. Otherwise that's not an ivman problem, but a udev and/or dbus and/or hal problem I'm afraid.

----------

## GlooM

Well it aint ivman then, hal depends on dbus, dbus is silent, so hal aint the prob too, udev then ?

----------

## eikketk

hal depends on dbus, but also on udev, like this:

device added -> udev creates a /dev entry and /sys is updated -> hal detects this -> hal sends a dbus message to registered applications.

So, if dbus-monitor gives no output, its hal and/or udedv that's broken. Hal normally isnt afaik (works on my pc and on lots of others I heard of  :Smile: ) so I think (could be wrong of course) there's something wrong with your UDev setup...

----------

## Chaosite

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> hal depends on dbus, but also on udev, like this:
> 
> device added -> udev creates a /dev entry and /sys is updated -> hal detects this -> hal sends a dbus message to registered applications.
> 
> So, if dbus-monitor gives no output, its hal and/or udedv that's broken. Hal normally isnt afaik (works on my pc and on lots of others I heard of ) so I think (could be wrong of course) there's something wrong with your UDev setup...

 

This is a real long shot, but here goes...

It is a udev problem, or more exactly, a problem with the Gentoo hacks of udev. The problem is, that /dev is populated with all the devices _possible_, instead of all the devices that are actually on the system. So, udev doesn't make a new entry in /dev (Its already there!), and HAL doesn't send any message. And because Gentoo by default puts /dev in a tarball, then untars it on startup... I think you understand the problem.

The solution should be to edit this file:

```
/etc/conf.d/rc
```

I don't recall the exact line the should be changed, but the file is very well commented, so you should find the right line easily.

After that, it should work properly (Unless I'm wrong, which is very probable too...). HAL was meant to work on a pure udev system...

----------

## eikketk

Nice catch. I do run a pure udev system, never tought about that tarball stuff...

This are my entries:

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"
```

Dont know if that fixes everything tough... I dont even have that tarball AFAIK, could be wrong.

----------

## GlooM

Im not able to boot without devfs,

how do you do it ?

In the booting process it doesnt find my

partition devices in /dev (/dev/hdaX).

----------

## eikketk

I guess you havent got UDEV correctly installed then.

Check the Gentoo Docs, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml and the forums.

----------

## GlooM

That was it, i was running devfs   :Laughing:  , now i got udev up and running,

dbus-monitor --system shows output, but automounting still doesnt

work   :Confused: 

Silly me   :Rolling Eyes:  , there some mistakes in the mappings file   :Laughing:  .

I finally got it working ! WOOHOO   :Cool: 

----------

## SPiRiTs

hal can dynamicaly create new entry point in fstab

see the file

/hal/tools/callouts/fstab-update.sh

in hal archives

 :Smile: 

plug your usbkey, and hal wil create /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey in fstab  :Smile: 

i don't know if it mount it in also

----------

## PrakashP

I am getting this with ivmna-cvs:

```

 * Fetching CVS module ivman into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/ivman-cvs...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ivman" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/ivman

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ivman" checkout  ivman

can't create temporary directory /tmp/cvs-serv11421

Permission denied

```

Any idea?

----------

## Sastraxi

Exactly the same error. The problem isn't ours, though, it's a fault of the cvs repository...

----------

## Sastraxi

It's all working now   :Laughing: 

----------

## Chaosite

 *SPiRiTs wrote:*   

> hal can dynamicaly create new entry point in fstab
> 
> see the file
> 
> /hal/tools/callouts/fstab-update.sh
> ...

 

Thats what ivman is for!  :Smile: 

----------

## eikketk

Nope, at the moment we only mount 'cdrom'-like media (also dvd stuff), no USB keys or whatever.

ivman_ng should be able to do this tough.

----------

## neuron

it works for me if I dont set IVUSER and IVGROUP, anyone have any quick fixes?

----------

## eikketk

Is it the mounting part that doesnt work? You need 'users' in fstab. Dunno if that'd solve your problem of course  :Smile: 

----------

## GlooM

Hmm, ivman acting funny again.

I insert the CD, ivman automounts it, dbus-monitor output

is ok, but i cant get the cd out !

dbus-monitor outputs the cd eject button pressed, but ivman

doesnt do anything, it works only in debug mode (debug=true,fork=false).

Help !

What does the fork option stand for ?

----------

## eikketk

Hmm, 3th person with this problem. I dont have a clue what it could be related to tough  :Crying or Very sad: 

Could you please try running the 0.3 release version? theres an ebuild inside that tarball.

I'll try to implement an action on that eject event too, maybe that'll solve the problem.

Regards, and sorry for any trouble, Ikke

----------

## GlooM

ivman 0.3 works great ! Thanks !

Howto add ivman to start with boot ?

```
rc-update add ivman default
```

?

I tried that with cvs, but it doesnt start correctly.

----------

## dkure

Another happy customer here  :Very Happy: 

I found some problems with udev and nvidia while following this guide, so I need to fix this one.

Mounting works for my cds  :Very Happy: .

```
rc-update add hald default

rc-update add ivman default

```

worked fine for me.

for floppies, 1 are they supported, 2, for adding the support

is just a simple adding this into /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml??

```
<ivm:Map device="/dev/floopy/0" maps="/dev/floopy/0" />
```

EDIT:

Maybe i spoke too soon, it ate my CD!, i can unmount, but still i cant open/ eject my drive  :Sad: , bad computer!

----------

## eikketk

Also try 0.3 please, I'll check the latest CVS commits.

Floppies aren't supported and won't ever be, sorry, because HAL doesnt support them. Floppies need polling, thats the problem.

----------

## GlooM

Who uses them anyways ?   :Wink: 

----------

## eikketk

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Who uses them anyways ?  

 That's not really the kind of spirit I like, but well  :Smile: 

No really, hardly anyone uses them, and well, it's just impossible to achieve, sorry.

----------

## GlooM

```
* Starting D-BUS system messagebus...

Failed to start message bus: The pid file "/var/lib/run/dbus/pid" exists, if the message bus is not running, remove this file                                                 [ !! ]

* Starting hardware abstraction layer...                                                             [ ok ] 

* Starting ivman...

libhal.c 569 : Error connecting to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/lib/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** (process:5417): WARNING **: manager.c/306: Failed to initialize HAL!

                               [ !! ]
```

Matters only the dbus error, I get it everytime after reboot, dbus doesnt delete the pid file. I have to delete it manually and then start dbus. Help !

----------

## eikketk

```
gensync bmg-main

emerge -u dbus-cvs

etc-update

rc-update del messagebus default

rc-update add dbus default
```

Should fix it  :Smile: 

----------

## GlooM

```
gensync bmg-main
```

I dont have such an app.

----------

## eikketk

Oh damn, true, this howto uses redeeman's ebuilds.

I guess you should ask him then, on IRC: redeeman, he's aviable in #love-sources (dunno if he's there now).

Otherwise: use the Breakmygentoo ebuilds, look on breakmygentoo.net on how to get them.

----------

## GlooM

```
emerge -u dbus-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eikketk

Oh. Damn. No -u of course, because that won't update if you already got the latest version. Stupid me. Just emerge dbus-cvs...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Redeeman

sorry i didnt answer before, by some odd reason the notify thing got turned off..

i have now comitted some fixed init scripts. which removes the pid.

with the problem about server being down, it is my workstation  :Smile: )

it is up the most of the time, but it happens to be down  :Smile: 

i will get some hosting somewhere.

----------

## Genfoo'

I did the first few steps in the first post to get the ebuilds, but when I try to 'emerge -pv hal-cvs' I get:

```
Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "hal-cvs".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

So I tried to 'emerge -pv hal-cvs-20040522' and I get:

```
Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in null/hal-cvs-20040522 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (null/hal-cvs-20040522) (try adding an '=')"
```

Someone please help.

----------

## Redeeman

you havent placed the ebuilds in a valid portage_overlay, edit the PORTAGE_OVERLAY variable in make.conf

----------

## Twink

Just a tip to those having trouble with this, I emerged the breakmygentoo builds and had to 

emerge kdelibs 

to fix a QT Development library error message

and 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pyrex

Although I dont like using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS which is why i had the problem in the first place echo "pyrex ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords is much better imho.

----------

## eikketk

What package needed this?

----------

## Genfoo'

Has the problem with discs not being umount been addressed?

----------

## eikketk

Could you precise your question? Normally discs should get umounted on eject, yes.

Some CD players refuse to eject in the CVS version. Someone is trying to fix this. If you suffer by this issue, please use the 0.3 release version (ebuild is in the tarball), that version hasnt got the problem it seems.

----------

## Genfoo'

Sorry, I was thinking about too many different things when I wrote that post.

What I mean is if the disc will be unmounted when you press the eject button on the drive.  I can unmount and eject the disc by right clicking on the icon and selecting eject, but I get an error that says 'Unable to eject'.  But I can't unmount and eject the disc by pressing the eject button on the disc drive and when I use 'umount /mnt/dvd' or 'umount /mnt/cdr' in console the desktop icon disappears but the drive doesn't unmount and I still can't get my disc out.  The Disc Mounter utility in Gnome unmounts the disc, but doesn't always eject it.

I have downloaded and installed ivman-0.3, but I still get the same thing.  Unless I did something wrong, which is always a possibility.

Thank You for your work on this!  It looks very promising!

----------

## Twink

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> What package needed this?

 

dbus seemed to require it.

there isn't any support to run an external command when a disc is inserted is there?

----------

## eikketk

 *Genfoo' wrote:*   

> ...

 

Dennis committed some new code to CVS some hours ago, which could solve this issue. I didnt test it myself yet tough... Could you try that?

----------

## eikketk

 *Twink wrote:*   

>  *eikketk wrote:*   What package needed this? 
> 
> dbus seemed to require it.
> 
> there isn't any support to run an external command when a disc is inserted is there?

 

Can't you just emerge dbus-cvs USE="-qt"?  :Wink: 

For data discs there is no possibility to launch an external command. In ivman_ng a feature like this should be easy to implement. Even in the current version I think. Maybe I'll add it.

----------

## maj

Ok - just upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7, thus supermount has been removed so i tried this - in IvmConfigMappings.xml i removed the comment tags around the /dev/hdc line (correct dev entry for my cdrom)

In /etc/conf.d/ivman i changed the IVUSER and IVGROUP to match my own username/group, i am using udev and the output to dbus-monitor --system for when i put a cd in and eject it with the button is

```

dbus-monitor --system

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceAcquired; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.4

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceRemoved; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

```

my entry in fstab for the cdrom drive is 

```

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

```

yet ivman will not automount the cd - any ideas?

cheers

----------

## eikketk

Could you set "fork" to "false" and "debug" to "true" in IvmConfigBase.xml, run 'ivman' in a console window and look at the output? Maybe you can get somethin out of that...

If not, please post the output (when inserting a cd of course)

----------

## maj

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Could you set "fork" to "false" and "debug" to "true" in IvmConfigBase.xml, run 'ivman' in a console window and look at the output? Maybe you can get somethin out of that...
> 
> If not, please post the output (when inserting a cd of course)

 

aha - cheers, unlike the person earlier in the thread who needed /dev/hdc and not /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 i needed /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 in my fstab - works a charm

cheers!

----------

## Genfoo'

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Dennis committed some new code to CVS some hours ago, which could solve this issue. I didnt test it myself yet tough... Could you try that?

 

Any tips on how to do that.  A web link where I can read up on it would be fine.

----------

## eikketk

Actually, just emerge ivman-cvs again (using the updated sources, which will be fetched automatically), etc-update, and try if you can eject  :Smile: 

If not -> please also try running with 'debug' to 'true' and fork' to 'false', in a console.

----------

## dkure

the newest cvs causes trouble when for me when compiling.

```
configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/ivman-cvs-20040524 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed
```

----------

## eikketk

Thats a known 'bug', altough its not really a bug.

2 solutions: get automake 1.8.3 (1.8.5 wont work, need an autotools guru  :Wink: ), or alter the ebuild, add 'WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.7"' in front of ./autogen.sh

----------

## dkure

like so???

```
src_compile() {

    cd ${S}

    WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.7"

    ./autogen.sh

    econf `use_enable debug` || die

    emake || die

}
```

or above that part??

if thats right, i still get the same error.Last edited by dkure on Mon Jun 21, 2004 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eikketk

 *dkure wrote:*   

> ...

 

```
src_compile() {

    cd ${S}

    WANT_AUTOMAKE="1.7" ./autogen.sh

    econf `use_enable debug` || die

    emake || die

}
```

----------

## dkure

the compile worked fine with the line modified properly.

However ejecting the cd still causes issues.

I still cant press the eject button and the cd pop out.

However when i set forking to false and debug to true it works :/

out is like so.

```
#ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:112 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

manager.c:250 (ivm_umount_if_needed) This device ((null)) wasn't mounted by me, ignoring...

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdc

manager.c:179 (ivm_cdrom_policy) In cdrom_policy

manager.c:198 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Device: /dev/hdc

manager.c:206 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Its data

IvmConfigActions.c:214 (get_actions) Nodeset is null

manager.c:144 (ivm_device_mount) Mounting /dev/hdc

manager.c:153 (ivm_device_mount) Mapped to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 already mounted or /mnt/cdrom busy

hal_interface.c:168 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

hal_interface.c:187 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:261 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc"   "/mnt/cdrom"

manager.c:270 (ivm_unlock_device) Unlocking tray of /dev/hdc

manager.c:281 (ivm_unlock_device) /dev/hdc unlocked

manager.c:111 (ivm_check_dvd) Checking for DVD in '/dev/hdc' mounted on '/mnt/cdrom'

hal_interface.c:235 (hal_device_condition) Event Recieved  but no action taken 

 Name: BlockMountEvent

hal_interface.c:112 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc

hal_interface.c:261 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc"   "/mnt/cdrom"

manager.c:253 (ivm_umount_if_needed) Umounting /mnt/cdrom

```

----------

## smparrish

Just downloaded the new ebuilds dated jun 20 2004.  when I attempt to emerge it, it fails looking for fluidcvs.eclass which does not exist.  Any ideas.

SP

----------

## Genfoo'

WooHoo!!!  It works!  I push the eject button on the drive and the disc gets unmounted and ejected.

Thank You!

----------

## eikketk

 *dkure wrote:*   

> the compile worked fine with the line modified properly.
> 
> However ejecting the cd still causes issues.
> 
> I still cant press the eject button and the cd pop out.
> ...

 

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 already mounted or /mnt/cdrom busy: thats strange?

About the ejecting problem: I have an idea of what *can* be the problem, need to investigate it a little tough, and dont have plenty of time at the moment, sorry.

Please try using the 0.3 release, that seems to work for people experiencing eject problems. You won't have auto-dvd-playback tough.

----------

## maj

has anyone noticed a pause during boot with lvman set to start in the default boot level? laptop would stard dbus,HAL and ivman, then move onto i2c at which point it would pause for a min or two then continue - removing the 3 from my default runlevel removed the pause...

----------

## gungholady

I've noticed the pause too. It occurs after a bootup gets as far as local. With hal, dbus, and ivman activated when they are added to default by rc-update. It takes me about 4-5 minutes from reboot to logging into my window manager.

----------

## eikketk

That's because of HAL. HAL discovers a lot of devices on boot, and sends a message to all listeners, like ivman, which process the event. I don't think there's a way to get around this...

----------

## Genfoo'

Hal is probably detecting your devices.

----------

## maj

damn, would be nice if it backgrounded itself (do have parallel startup) - surely it doesnt need to pause the system from booting while discovering - the devices arnt going to go anywhere during the boot, given the computer im using this on is a laptop (havent changed my desktop over to udev yet) the hardware present during boot never changes

will have to pop onto the hal chat channel and see if they have any suggestions, or if its something i have to live with

----------

## eikketk

We're thinking of getting multithreaded support in ivmen_ng, this should solve your problem then.

----------

## maj

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> We're thinking of getting multithreaded support in ivmen_ng, this should solve your problem then.

 

ahh cool

----------

## pacman13

OK, I've fiddled with dbus, hal, and udev for about a day and a half... things are finally getting going.

My biggest problem right now is that dbus-monitor --system doesn't show any activity related to my cdrw or dvd-rom drives... It -does- show when I (un)plug my USB memory card reader, so something must be working...

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Just a note: ivman (with fork=no, debug=yes) shows absolutely nothing, as would be expected.

----------

## eikketk

Is that dbus-cvs you're using?

----------

## pacman13

Yep:

```

*  sys-apps/dbus-cvs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040522

      Latest version installed: 20040522

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freedesktop.org/software/dbus/

      Description: A message bus system

      License:     Academic GPL-2

*  sys-apps/hal-cvs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040522

      Latest version installed: 20040522

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://freedesktop.org/Software/hal

      Description: Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:     Academic GPL-2

*  sys-apps/ivman-cvs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040524

      Latest version installed: 20040524

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://ivman.sf.net

      Description: Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL

      License:     QPL

```

Also, I've gone through the Gentoo udev howto a few times just to make sure I covered everything..  It's not very long / complicated, so I'm pretty sure I got it down to the letter.

----------

## gatiba

 *pacman13 wrote:*   

> OK, I've fiddled with dbus, hal, and udev for about a day and a half... things are finally getting going.
> 
> My biggest problem right now is that dbus-monitor --system doesn't show any activity related to my cdrw or dvd-rom drives... It -does- show when I (un)plug my USB memory card reader, so something must be working...
> 
> Any pointers would be appreciated.
> ...

 

Same problem here: i have a pure udev system, but dbus-monitor --system doesn't show any activity...

----------

## eikketk

Hmm... Strange

Are you shure the hald daemon and dbus daemon are running?  :Wink: 

Try running 'lshal', or even better 'lshal --monitor' while inserting a disc. Does that give any more output?

----------

## gatiba

this is my lshal output:

```
bash-2.05b# lshal --monitor

lshal version 0.2.92

Dumping 37 device(s) from the Global Device List:

-------------------------------------------------

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_device_0_0_0_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_device_0_0_0_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)

  scsi_device.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi_device.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi_device.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  scsi_device.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0/host0/0:0:0:0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'scsi_device'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Interface'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1095_3112'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0/host0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/scsi_host/host0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'scsi_host'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_1'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_1'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Interface'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1095_3112'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0/host1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/scsi_host/host1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'scsi_host'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_253'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_253'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]'  (string)

  pci.product = 'NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 595  (0x253)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1e8'  (string)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:00.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:00.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:00.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1e8'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1e8'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 AGP'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 AGP'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 488  (0x1e8)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'IDE device (master)'  (string)

  ide.channel = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  ide.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_1'  (string)

  ide.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1/1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'ide'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_1'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_1'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'IDE host controller'  (string)

  ide_host.host_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_65'  (string)

  ide_host.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'ide_host'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_1'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_1'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'IDE device (slave)'  (string)

  ide.channel = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  ide.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_0'  (string)

  ide.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'ide'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'IDE device (master)'  (string)

  ide.channel = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  ide.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_0'  (string)

  ide.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0/0.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'ide'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_host_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'IDE host controller'  (string)

  ide_host.host_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_65'  (string)

  ide_host.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/ide0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'ide_host'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_65'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_65'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 138  (0x8a)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 IDE'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 IDE'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 101  (0x65)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1095_3112'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1095_3112'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc)'  (string)

  info.product = 'Silicon Image Serial ATARaid Controller [ CMD/Sil 3112/3112A ]'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product = 'Asus A7N8X'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc)'  (string)

  pci.product = 'Silicon Image Serial ATARaid Controller [ CMD/Sil 3112/3112A ]'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc)'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 24850  (0x6112)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4245  (0x1095)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 12562  (0x3112)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4245  (0x1095)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_6c'  (string)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:0b.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1102_7002'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1102_7002'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  info.product = 'SB Live! MIDI/Game Port'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product = 'Gameport Joystick'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  pci.product = 'SB Live! MIDI/Game Port'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 32  (0x20)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 28674  (0x7002)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_6c'  (string)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1102_2'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1102_2'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  info.product = 'SB Live! EMU10k1'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product = 'CT4832 SBLive! Value'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  pci.product = 'SB Live! EMU10k1'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'Creative Labs'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 32807  (0x8027)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4354  (0x1102)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_6c'  (string)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0/0000:01:06.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_6c'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_6c'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 External PCI Bridge'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 External PCI Bridge'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 108  (0x6c)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.2_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.2_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  usbif.interface_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usbif.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  usbif.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usbif'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.2'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  usb.version_bcd = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 294936  (0x48018)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.linux.parent_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.level_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.category = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  usb.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ehci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ehci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_68'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_68'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_68'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 104  (0x68)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.1_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.1_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  usbif.interface_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usbif.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  usbif.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usbif'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.1'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  usb.version_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 4608  (0x1200)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.linux.parent_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.level_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.category = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)'  (string)

  usb.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ohci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ohci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67/0'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67/0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67/0'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 103  (0x67)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_3f0_305_0_-1_noserial_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_3f0_305_0_-1_noserial_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  usbif.interface_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usbif.interface_class = 10  (0xa)  (int)

  usbif.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_3f0_305_0_-1_noserial'  (string)

  usbif.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usbif'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_3f0_305_0_-1_noserial'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_3f0_305_0_-1_noserial'  (string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:02.0-2'  (string)

  usb.version_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 4608  (0x1200)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.linux.parent_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.port_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  info.product = 'ScanJet 4300c'  (string)

  usb.product = 'ScanJet 4300c'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Hewlett-Packard'  (string)

  usb.vendor = 'Hewlett-Packard'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 1008  (0x3f0)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 773  (0x305)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 48  (0x30)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_915_ca_100_-1_7F1003_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_915_ca_100_-1_7F1003_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  usbif.interface_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_915_ca_100_-1_7F1003'  (string)

  usbif.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usbif'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_915_ca_100_-1_7F1003'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_915_ca_100_-1_7F1003'  (string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:02.0-3'  (string)

  usb.version_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 4608  (0x1200)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.linux.parent_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  usb.level_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.port_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  info.product = 'USB-ADSL Modem'  (string)

  usb.product = 'USB-ADSL Modem'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'GlobeSpan, Inc.'  (string)

  usb.vendor = 'GlobeSpan, Inc.'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 2325  (0x915)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 202  (0xca)  (int)

  usb.serial = '7F1003'  (string)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 255  (0xff)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 255  (0xff)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 255  (0xff)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 256  (0x100)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 500  (0x1f4)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usbif_usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0_0'  (string)

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  usbif.interface_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usbif.interface_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usbif.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  usbif.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usbif'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_0_0_206_-1_0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  usb.version_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)

  usb.speed_bcd = 4608  (0x1200)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.linux.parent_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.level_number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  info.category = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'usbhub'  (string)

  info.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  usb.product = 'nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ohci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux 2.6.6-rc3-love3 ohci_hcd'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67'  (string)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'usb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_67'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 16  (0x10)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 USB Controller'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 103  (0x67)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_64'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_64'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 SMBus (MCP)'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 SMBus (MCP)'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 100  (0x64)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_60'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_60'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 ISA Bridge'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 ISA Bridge'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 96  (0x60)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ef'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ef'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 5'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 5'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 3095  (0xc17)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 495  (0x1ef)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.5'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.5'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.5'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ec'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ec'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 2'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 2'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 3095  (0xc17)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 492  (0x1ec)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.4'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.4'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.4'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ed'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ed'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 3'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 3'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 3095  (0xc17)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 493  (0x1ed)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.3'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.3'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ee'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1ee'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 4'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 4'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 3095  (0xc17)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 494  (0x1ee)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1eb'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1eb'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 1'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 Memory Controller 1'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 3095  (0xc17)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 491  (0x1eb)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1e0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10de_1e0'  (string)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  info.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  info.product = 'nForce2 AGP (different version?)'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ABIT Computer Corp.'  (string)

  pci.product = 'nForce2 AGP (different version?)'  (string)

  pci.vendor = 'nVidia Corporation'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 7168  (0x1c00)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5243  (0x147b)  (int)

  pci.product_id = 480  (0x1e0)  (int)

  pci.vendor_id = 4318  (0x10de)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)

  info.bus = 'pci'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fakeroot'

  info.virtual = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'City of Lost Devices'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '(none)'  (string)

  info.bus = 'unknown'  (string)

Dumped 37 device(s) from the Global Device List:

------------------------------------------------

```

If i eject and insert a disk, nothing happens!

dbus and hald are running...

----------

## eikketk

Hmm, I dont se aa CD drive anywhere in there?!? Is it SCSI?

----------

## gatiba

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Hmm, I dont se aa CD drive anywhere in there?!? Is it SCSI?

 

No it's /dev/hdb !

----------

## eikketk

Well, as far as I can see it's not in your lshal output?!? Or did I become blind suddenly? Help!!!  :Wink: 

No seriously, your device should be in there, otherwise nor ivman, nor any other HAL-based app will be able to 'use' it. I guess you should try to ask this in the hal mailing list, I'm very sorry.

----------

## pacman13

I am having the exact same problem...  Neither of my optical drives are showign in lshal.. hald is running.  Odd.

CD-RW is /dev/hda

DVD-RAM/R is /dev/hdc

... this would be a nice one to fix  :Smile: 

----------

## eikketk

I'll recompile my hal-cvs in a minute. This'd be a very big hal-bug  :Wink: 

If it still works for me, you should get into the Hal ML I think.

----------

## eikketk

Compiled it. My CD is in there:

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 704  (0x2c0)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.eject_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = false  (bool)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  info.product = 'ACER CD-910E/JAS'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = ''  (string)

  storage.model = 'ACER CD-910E/JAS'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'ide'  (string)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 22  (0x16)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage.cdrom storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/hdc'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/hdc'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)
```

So this is something on your side I'm afraid...

----------

## jguidroz09

 *smparrish wrote:*   

> Just downloaded the new ebuilds dated jun 20 2004.  when I attempt to emerge it, it fails looking for fluidcvs.eclass which does not exist.  Any ideas.
> 
> SP

 

I'm getting the same error.

----------

## joem

 *jguidroz09 wrote:*   

>  *smparrish wrote:*   Just downloaded the new ebuilds dated jun 20 2004.  when I attempt to emerge it, it fails looking for fluidcvs.eclass which does not exist.  Any ideas.
> 
> SP 
> 
> I'm getting the same error.

 

ebuild from breakmygentoo.net doesn't require such an eclass. Not sure that any eclass but cvs eclass is needed for basic cvs ebuilds anyways.

----------

## nostabo

When I try to emerge subversion I get the following error:

```
localhost root # emerge subversion

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the >=net-www/apache-2* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

localhost root # emerge --pretend subversion

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] >=net-www/apache-2* (from pkg dev-util/subversion-1.0.4-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/neon-0.24.6

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.0.4-r1

```

I use Apache locally for PHP development, so what do I do in my case to automount CDs?

Rick B

----------

## Mindstab

 *Quote:*   

> Just downloaded the new ebuilds dated jun 20 2004. when I attempt to emerge it, it fails looking for fluidcvs.eclass which does not exist. Any ideas. 

 

as did I

```

cd /usr/local/portage

svn co http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/eclass

```

did the trick

I just grabbed his ecalss dir which had the required eclasses

----------

## gatiba

For those with ivman not working (no events with debug=true)

I found a solution (worked for me):

In Grub (or Lilo) change this line (if you used genkernel to compile kernel) from:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.6-rc3-love3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda2  gentoo=nodevfs vga=0x31A splash=silent
```

to:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.6-rc3-love3 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs init=/linuxrc vga=0x31A splash=silent
```

Remove real_root and root=/dev/ram0 parts, UDEV doesn't seem to like it! Remember to add gentoo=nodevfs

----------

## jguidroz09

 *Mindstab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Just downloaded the new ebuilds dated jun 20 2004. when I attempt to emerge it, it fails looking for fluidcvs.eclass which does not exist. Any ideas.  
> 
> as did I
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, that did the trick.

EDIT:

Well I eventually updated to 0.3 ebuilds off of breakmygentoo.net, because of another problem, and it seems to persist.  If I run ivman from the command line, it will mount a cd fine.  If I then set "fork=true" and "debug=false" in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml and then issue /etc/init.d/ivman start, then it won't mount any cd's.  Even adding dbus, hald, and ivman to the default run-level and rebooting did not mount the cd in the drive.

Running dbus-monitor --system gives this output on inserting a cd:

```
signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.90

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-disc
```

Any ideas?

EDIT Part 2:

Seems like it was dbus and hal causing the problems, same ones mentioned earlier.  I set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="NO", so once my box finishes rebooting (HAL discovering devices I presume), I'll post to see if that solved my problem.

----------

## jguidroz09

After finally getting my box to reboot (had left fork=false, box stopped at starting Automounter) with ivman not in the default run level, I issued /etc/init.d/ivman start.  Put in a cd and it mounted.  So then I stopped ivman, changed a setting in IvmConfigAction.xml to point the cd command to gnome-cd.  I restarted ivman with the init script, inserted a cd and nothing.  Ran lshal --monitor and got

```

libhal.c 658 : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply raised

"Message did not receive a reply"

*** [DIE] lshal.c:dumpdevices():70 : Couldn't obtain list of devices
```

I'm running .30 ebuilds of hal-cvs and ivman-cvs and .22r2 ebuild of dbus-cvs.  I set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to no.  This was happening before I set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL to no also.

----------

## eikketk

I could be wrong but that error looks more like a dbus<->hal intraction error...

----------

## pacman13

If I add gentoo=nodevfs to my kernel, as has been suggested, I get an error during boot saying that I can't mount /dev/hdb5 (my root partition)...  I guess nothing's taking over for devfs in detecting the file system and making the node?

I'm not sure I really understand this -- someone please help shed some light here

----------

## eikketk

Did you set up udev correclty? Look in the gentoo Docs section, there's a tutorial in there.

----------

## jguidroz09

After unmerging dbus-cvs, hal-cvs, and ivman-cvs, and then setting up bmg-main and emerging dbus-cvs, hal-cvs, and ivman-cvs, I almost have a functional ivman setup.  Well it's basically functional for mounting a data cd, but things change when I put in an audio cd.  When ivman is started with the init script, it will not start gnome cd player.  If I start ivman via the command line, it will start gnome-cd player and start playing the cd.  The only reason I can see this happening is the user and group ivman is set to start as with the init script.  I've tried with user=root and group=root and user=juice and group=users.  Both ways, data cds mount fine, but gnome-cd player will not start with an audio cd in.  Any clues as to what to set the user and group in /etc/conf.d/ivman for this to happen?

Also, when I had reemerged everything, dbus would start complaining about a pid file.  I don't know if it was an old config file or what, but I had to go change the pid file location in /etc/init.d/dbus to get it to start.

----------

## Sastraxi

I had the dbus pid file error too... so I hacked up the init script to rm -rf it right before you start. I'll probably remove it once it's working more to my liking.

And, by the way, how would you go about getting it to auto-launch gnome-cd-player?

----------

## jguidroz09

Edit the file: /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml

There is a line that says autoplay_cda_cmd, in the right spot put:

```

gnome-cd --device=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 --play
```

For device, just put whatever device is in /etc/fstab for your cdrom.

----------

## cocoliso

im getting this error try to compile dbus-cvs-20040522

```

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../dbus -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/python2.3 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE=1 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -MT dbus_bindings.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbus_bindings.Tpo -c ./dbus_bindings.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o dbus_bindings.o

gcc: ./dbus_bindings.c: No such file or directory

gcc: no input files

make[3]: *** [dbus_bindings.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 66, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

any ideas??

----------

## Redeeman

oh crap, now i somehow managed to remove the notify again.. if this happens.. please notify me

----------

## Zenshi

Hello all,

Can anyone help me with this little problem i have?

```

libhal.c 569 : Error connecting to system bus: Failed to connect to socket 

/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

I can't start ivman because of this...

I'm using bmg-main, btw

And these are the versions of the dbus, hal and ivman:

```

*  sys-apps/dbus-cvs

      Latest version available: 0.22-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.22-r2

*  sys-apps/hal-cvs

      Latest version available: 0.3-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.3-r2

*  sys-apps/ivman-cvs

      Latest version available: 0.30

      Latest version installed: 0.30

```

Any help is appreciated, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## jguidroz09

Zenshi,

It sounds like dbus isn't started.  Try typing as root 

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

If the output complains about a PID file instead of starting dbus, check the pidfile location set in /etc/init.d/dbus and in /etc/dbus-1/system.conf to make sure they are the same.  If not, I would suggest changing the pidfile location in the script (/etc/init.d/dbus) to the location set in the /etc/dbus-1/system.conf file so that it gets removed when dbus is stopped or started.

----------

## Zenshi

Hello again,

    Thanks for your help jguidroz09, but that's not the problem here.

I do have dbus running, same as hal, but I dunno why, the socket that ivman (or hal, still not sure) is looking for, is in /var/lib/run/dbus/system_bus_socket instead of the /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket...

[edit]

But after a restart of the computer, all is well and working, go figure   :Wink: 

Great work eikke et al, keep it up!

[/edit]

----------

## Redeeman

i dont know about these ebuilds in bmg very much, however, i tried them, they do not work proper here.. use my ebuilds!  :Smile:  they work perfect

----------

## MPauley

After a slight issue with udev and my mouse... Everything is working perfect now!

Thanks!

----------

## Zenshi

Alos,

   Redeeman, i used your ebuilds first, but the eject button wouldn't unmount the cd, even using ivman 0.3, so i gave the bmg-main builds a try and now all works!  :Smile: 

----------

## Redeeman

buty that has nothing to do with my ebuilds

all that matters is when you checkout the code from cvs.

cvs is a system for developers, so if you used my ebuilds at the wrong minute, it might not work, and when you try bmg, then it works...

----------

## cocoliso

hmm most sorry i should have search first before asking  :Rolling Eyes:  ..hehehe

the solution  to my problem above:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183357&highlight=dbuscvs+compile

it seems python support it is broken for now...

----------

## Psiuyo

I've been using hal/dbus/ivman on one machine with no problems (using redeeman's ebuilds).

Now, I've got a problem with hal/dbus/ivman on second machine (again using redeeman's ebuilds).  I've re-emerged a couple times, but nothing is getting created in /etc/init.d  No hal, dbus, or ivman scripts.  Has something changed in the cvs for all of these?

----------

## Redeeman

did you checkout the ebuilds with svn?

anyway, downloading init script manually will assure you it works.

put this in /etc/init.d:

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/dbus-cvs/files/dbus

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/hal-cvs/files/hald

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/i_ivman (and rename it to ivman)

place in /etc/conf.d:

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/c_ivman (and rename to ivman)

----------

## Headrush

Can the D-BUS, HAL, ivman combination used on a KDE desktop?

When I pretend to emerge hal-cvs I get a lot of gnome dependencies:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

root: tux > ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge hal-cvs -p

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.0.0 [0.4.0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-cvs-20040522

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r5

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.12

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.5

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.2.1

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1 [2.4.0.1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.18

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.5.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.9.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.6.5

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.6.6

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.6.1

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.6.1.1 [2.4.0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.1

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.4.0 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.6.1 [2.6.0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.6.1

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0 [2.0.0-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522

```

My USE flags in /etc/make.conf contains:

```

USE="kde java gpg xosd X alsa nvidia xv mmx nptl dvd dvdr qt mysql kde arts avi cdr cups sse oggvorbis flac opengl usb mozilla xml2 xml videos tiff spell quicktime samba sdl scanner python png pdflib mpeg mad jpeg joystick gif gphoto2 gtk2 gtk foomaticdb ppds usb -xmms"

```

I check the hal-cvs ebuild and see gnome listed in USE="".

Shouldn't HAL be DE independent or am I missing something here?

----------

## motub

If you did a -pv instead of just -p, you could see just what was using +gnome. Maybe it's one of the other dependencies.

----------

## Redeeman

yeah, do it with pv, and then ONLY use xml :>

----------

## Headrush

I know it is hal-cvs that has a dependency of gnome. Its listed in the ebuild. (USE="gnome,...)

I just thought HAL was independent of a DE.

----------

## joem

 *jubenvi wrote:*   

> I know it is hal-cvs that has a dependency of gnome. Its listed in the ebuild. (USE="gnome,...)
> 
> I just thought HAL was independent of a DE.

 

It is, the gnome dep is for the optional hal device manager which uses gnome python bindings.

----------

## gungholady

 *gungholady wrote:*   

> I've noticed the pause too. It occurs after a bootup gets as far as local. With hal, dbus, and ivman activated when they are added to default by rc-update. It takes me about 4-5 minutes from reboot to logging into my window manager.

 

I just did a test with hald and ivman removed from the default runlevel. Dbus was still on the default runlevel. That is where this problem occurs. Dbus is causing the delay in reboot not hald or ivman. I've sent an email to the dbus mailing list about this.

----------

## radixvir

hey those sites are down at least for me. is there anywhere else i can get those ebuilds?

----------

## placeholder

I myself just checked the latest versions out of CVS. The ebuilds didn't work too well for me.

Also, I didn't seem to get a wonderful IVMan init script and I think that there was someone else that didn't earlier on in this post. Now, I'm not here to ask for one but to give one that I made to solve my problem.  :Wink: 

http://home.columbus.rr.com/rayuki/init%20scripts/ivman

If it doesn't work fix it and tell me or if you don't know how then just tell me.  :Wink: 

----------

## Redeeman

ehm, you are starting both hal and ivman from one init script?

btw, the issues with init scripts is fixed in my new ones

----------

## placeholder

Your ebuilds didn't work for me. I tried redoing the digests and everything. Yeah, it's probably bad practice to start hal and ivman in one init script but I'm just crazy like that. lol

----------

## radixvir

 *Quote:*   

> checking DBUS_GLIB_THREADS_LIBS... -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0
> 
> checking for gtk+-2.0... yes
> 
> checking DBUS_GTK_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include
> ...

 

i have qt 3.2.3 installed. whats it talking about? im updating to 3.3.2 but is it going to make a difference?

----------

## Redeeman

just build without qt bindings ;P

----------

## placeholder

 *radixvir wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   checking DBUS_GLIB_THREADS_LIBS... -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0
> 
> checking for gtk+-2.0... yes
> 
> checking DBUS_GTK_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include
> ...

 

USE="-qt" emerge dbus-cvs

 :Wink: 

----------

## radixvir

thanks that worked

whoops new one now: 

 *Quote:*   

> ./.libs/libIvmConfig.so: undefined reference to `xmlStrncatNew'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> make[3]: *** [ConfigTest] Error 1
> ...

 

----------

## sp33dy

Same problem here...

Update libxml2 solved the problem for me

```
emerge libxml2

```

----------

## umass66

i following the instructions and this is where it failed

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../dbus -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/python2.3 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE=1 -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -MT dbus_bindings.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbus_bindings.Tpo -c ./dbus_bindings.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o dbus_bindings.o

gcc: ./dbus_bindings.c: No such file or directory

gcc: no input files

make[3]: *** [dbus_bindings.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-20040522/work/dbus-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 66, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

bash-2.05b# emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7-gentoo-r :Cool: 

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib acl acls acpi alsa apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi berkdb caps cdr crypt cups dga directfb doc docs dv dvd dvdr emacs encode esd faad fbcon firebird flac foomaticdb gcj gdbm ggi gif gimpprint gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idea imlib inetd innodb ipv6 jack java jbig jpeg kde kerberos krb4 lcms ldap libg++ libwww livecd mad mailwrapper md5sum mikmod monkey motif mozilla mpeg multitarget mysql ncurses nls oav objc oggvorbis opengl oss other_var1 other_var2 pam pda pdflib perl pic png postgres postgress ppds pwdb python qt qtk quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdk sdl slang slp smartcard socks5 speex spell sse ssl svga tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype ucs2 unicode usb wifi wmf x86 xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"

i would appreciate your help

----------

## Redeeman

emerge it with USE="-python" then it works.. its a known issue with the python bindings :>

----------

## umass66

followed your advice. i am stuck at this stage. please help. is it normal during the installation of ivman to have this directory created /hal.

[/code]bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus...                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting hardware abstraction layer...                                 [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/ivman start

 * Starting Automounter...

start-stop-daemon: group `redeeman' not found

                                                                          [ ok ]

bash-2.05b#

----------

## radixvir

hey anyone else having problems with it not wanting to eject the disc. this only happens after i play a vcd with mplayer (mplayer vcd://). i end up having to use the paper clip to get it out

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

yes, i'm having this prob too with my dvd-rom... it seems to be happening when i've watched a dvd in kaffeine.. then i have to reboot to get my drive open again... unmounting, stopping ivman, hald and dbus doesn't help, stuck till reboot..  :Smile: 

----------

## HydroSan

The site is down and I' can't get it.  :Sad: 

----------

## numerodix

okay, a little problem here... 

```
# USE="-python -qt -gtk2 -X" emerge dbus-cvs -pv 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2  -X -doc -gtk2 -python -qt -xml  [empty/missing/bad digest] [1]

....

                    D-BUS 0.21

                  ==============

 

        prefix:                   /usr

        exec_prefix:              ${prefix}

        libdir:                   /usr/lib

        bindir:                   /usr/bin

        sysconfdir:               /usr/etc

        localstatedir:            /usr/var

        source code location:     .

        compiler:                 gcc

        cflags:                   -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare

        cppflags:                 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE=1

        cxxflags:                 -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe

        64-bit int:               long long

        Doxygen:                  /usr/bin/doxygen

        xmlto:                    no

        gcj:                      (not enabled)

        csc:                      /usr/bin/mcs

 

 

        Maintainer mode:          yes

        gcc coverage profiling:   no

        Building unit tests:      yes

        Building verbose mode:    yes

        Building assertions:      yes

        Building checks:          yes

        Building Qt bindings:     yes

        Building GLib bindings:   yes

        Building Python bindings: yes

        Building Mono bindings:   yes

        Building Mono docs:       no

        Building GTK+ tools:      yes

        Building X11 code:        yes

        Building Doxygen docs:    yes

        Building XML docs:        no

        Using XML parser:         expat

        Init scripts style:       none

        Abstract socket names:    yes

        System bus socket:        /usr/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

        System bus address:       unix:path=/usr/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

        System bus PID file:      /usr/var/run/dbus/pid

        Session bus socket dir:   /var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2/temp

        'make check' socket dir:  /var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2/temp

 

....

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../dbus -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/python2.3 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE=1 -mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -MT dbus_bindings.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbus_bindings.Tpo -c ./dbus_bindings.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o dbus_bindings.o

gcc: ./dbus_bindings.c: No such file or directory

gcc: no input files

make[3]: *** [dbus_bindings.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2/work/dbus-cvs/python'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2/work/dbus-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-cvs-0.22-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 70, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## eikketk

USE="-python" emerge dbus-cvs

Redeeman: maybe just remove the optional python support, disable it statically. And re-enable when it gets fixed in dbus CVS.

The eject problem is a known one for some users ( :Embarassed: ) but I can't replicate (sp?) it here  :Confused:  Using the 'eject' command (emerge eject) seems to get a work around for some though.

----------

## numerodix

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> USE="-python" emerge dbus-cvs
> 
> 

 

Yes, of course I tried that at first, but I still get the same error, and from autoconf:

```
        Building Python bindings: yes

```

whether or not I set the use flag..

----------

## eikketk

Oh srry, didnt read your first line.

Maybe a temporary CVS error? I mean, in code.

Try to refetch later...

----------

## numerodix

Server seems to be down. Can you tell me how to disable the python bindings in the ebuild?

----------

## Redeeman

there is some line, `use_enable python`.. remove it

----------

## numerodix

No, it worked now for some reason, checkout the ebuild from svn just now. But there's no mounting being done. I've started hald and ivman, here's my fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro                       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,ro                       0 0

```

In the ivman config, I only change the user from redeeman to my user account/group.

EDIT: Since I put noauto in there, I tried mounting the dvd drive with a simple

```
mount /mnt/dvd
```

and it's mounted. Funny thing though, when I press the eject button on the dvd drive, the cd drive ejects..   :Question: 

EDIT2: Tried with media in both drive bays, now I can't get them out.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## numerodix

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> No, it worked now for some reason, checkout the ebuild from svn just now. But there's no mounting being done. I've started hald and ivman, here's my fstab:
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro                       0 0
> 
> ...

 

EDIT3: Working now.  :Smile:  A little thing I picked up: if you set an alias for a drive (eg. /dev/hdc to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0), ivman is going to look for the alias in fstab, not the actual name. Otherwise it won't work.

----------

## Gandalf the White

Okay, I'm trying to follow this guide but subversion will not compile. 

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: *** [classnoinst.stamp] Error 161
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/subversion-1.0.4-r1/work/subversion-1.0.4/subversion/bindings/java/javahl/src'
> 
> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
> ...

 

That follows a super long java exception error report, I searched but to no avail, any ideas?

[edit]nm, USE="-java" fixed that[/edit]

----------

## foulmetal

When I insert a medium in my cdrom drive, ivman reports that :

(ivman is executed as an unprivileged user)

```
hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64-disc

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdd

manager.c:179 (ivm_cdrom_policy) In cdrom_policy

manager.c:198 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Device: /dev/hdd

manager.c:206 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Its data

IvmConfigActions.c:214 (get_actions) Nodeset is null

manager.c:144 (ivm_device_mount) Mounting /dev/hdd

hal_interface.c:168 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64-disc

hal_interface.c:187 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:261 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64-disc"          "/mnt/dvdgrav"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

manager.c:270 (ivm_unlock_device) Unlocking tray of /dev/hdd

manager.c:284 (ivm_unlock_device) Failed to unlock /dev/hdd

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

manager.c:111 (ivm_check_dvd) Checking for DVD in '/dev/hdd' mounted on '/mnt/dvdgrav'

hal_interface.c:235 (hal_device_condition) Event Recieved  but no action taken 

 Name: BlockMountEvent
```

I have 2 cdrom drives on my tower, when I push the eject button on the 1st drive the other drive opens !   :Confused: 

ivman reports only :

```
manager.c:95 (ivm_run_command) Running: eject

manager.c:292 (ivm_eject_pressed) EjectPressed
```

As root user, all works well...

please, help   :Wink: 

----------

## Redeeman

then edit /etc/conf.d/ivman and change to root....

----------

## foulmetal

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> then edit /etc/conf.d/ivman and change to root....

 

ok, but is there no way to make it works as non-root? If not, can you explain me?

the problem with this solution is if autoplay is enable, the command which is used is executed as root :/ (i know that i can use the su -c command, but its ulgy)

(sorry for my bad english)

----------

## eikketk

Ivman was initially written to be run as root. I run it as root too. The method to run it as an unpriviledged user is just a sort of hack, I never intended it to be like this, and the code isn't optimized to work as a non-root user, because of some problems we experience when running as non-root. Please read the mailing list archives for some other toughts on this (related to ivman_ng).

----------

## DocterD

can't emerge hal-cvs etc.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1101: /usr/portage/eclass/fluidcvs.eclass: No such file or directory
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.
> 
> !!! Function inherit, Line 1102, Exitcode 1
> ...

 

----------

## Chaosite

 *DocterD wrote:*   

> can't emerge hal-cvs etc.
> 
>  *Quote:*   /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1101: /usr/portage/eclass/fluidcvs.eclass: No such file or directory
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.
> ...

 

First of all, hal-cvs is still masked.

Second, you didn't follow the instructions well enough and grab the eclass stuff.

Look again.

----------

## Chaosite

Ummm...

Bump?

This is some good stuff, it should stay on the main page!

----------

## StuRReaL

I've followed the tutorial through and i've read through the forum and I can't for the life of me get automounter to work  :Sad: 

Its compiled the services are installed and running and i'm using a full udev system as i didn't compile devfs into my kernel.

----------

## eikketk

Did you try running in debug mode? That *should* clarify some things.

I'll be on holiday next 2 weeks, no internet connection or whatsoever ( :Sad: ), so I won't be able to help people out for some time, srry.

----------

## StuRReaL

turning on debug just seems to stop it showing [ok] when i start the service

----------

## Redeeman

dont run it as service when doing debug...

----------

## StuRReaL

ok now i'm very confused, its a system service so surely it can't run as anything else?

----------

## Redeeman

just type ivman in console

----------

## StuRReaL

ok i've done it and i get the following 

```

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

```

I insert a CD and it doesn't mount i have to do it manually  :Sad: 

----------

## Redeeman

yeah well you still need HAL and DBUS started, and remember to switch to debug mode in ivman

----------

## StuRReaL

I have it working on my VMware Gentoo install which runs in windows. As main Gentoo install that doesn't work I don't even get any debug output? no idea why, here are the kernels i'm running on each one anyway

VMWare Gentoo:  Gentoo Gentoo-Dev-Sources 2.6.7-r11

Main Gentoo install: Love-sources 2.6.7-r7

----------

## bennettp

hey now this really looks promising... Its a pity there are still a few things that don't work (like drive bay unlocking, audio cd playback, probably others also), but this could really be "the killer app" as far as the linux desktop is concerned... once its finished.

The "automagic dvd playback" also doesn't work for me: not the default option anyway; I had to set up my own action. It opens mplayer in a new X server, rather than in the console:

1. Open the file /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml

2. Change the line <ivm:Option name="autoplay_dvd_cmd" value="blah" /> to:

```
<ivm:Option name="autoplay_dvd_cmd" value="xinit /usr/bin/xterm -e /usr/bin/mplayer -nofixed-vo dvd://1-99 -fs -- :4" />
```

This command opens up a new X server, with mplayer running in an xterm (in fullscreen mode of course)! Mplayer then tries to play all titles (1-99) on the dvd, and exits.

Instead of opening a new X server, it might be possible to tell mplayer to connect to :0 with the option "-display :0", but I haven't tried this myself.Last edited by bennettp on Sat Jul 24, 2004 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bennettp

 *StuRReaL wrote:*   

> I have it working on my VMware Gentoo install which runs in windows. As main Gentoo install that doesn't work I don't even get any debug output? no idea why, here are the kernels i'm running on each one anyway
> 
> VMWare Gentoo:  Gentoo Gentoo-Dev-Sources 2.6.7-r11
> 
> Main Gentoo install: Love-sources 2.6.7-r7

 

Not sure what you meant here, if you want debug output from ivman, open /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml and change the "debug" option to "true". ivman will then tell you what its going, in a fair amount of detail.

EDIT: Oops shoulda read your previous posts, looks like you've already enabled debug...

----------

## StuRReaL

 *bennettp wrote:*   

>  *StuRReaL wrote:*   I have it working on my VMware Gentoo install which runs in windows. As main Gentoo install that doesn't work I don't even get any debug output? no idea why, here are the kernels i'm running on each one anyway
> 
> VMWare Gentoo:  Gentoo Gentoo-Dev-Sources 2.6.7-r11
> 
> Main Gentoo install: Love-sources 2.6.7-r7 
> ...

 

My main gentoo install i.e the one on my second HDD the one running the love-sources is the one thats not displaying any debug info when it is set to debug  :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Hi, from some months I'm very interest in this ivman features but unfortunately I don't have much time to dig in the ivman code (exams...).

I've did some experiments on ejecting the CD/DVD WHENEVER I WANT.

EDIT: Forget what I've said, after some experimentes I've noticed that the -l umount's option will only mark the device as unmounted but the VFS will be already connected to it, so if you remount another device you'll get only garbage.

I don't know if ivman already implement (it yes, then it doesn't work on my system  :Smile:  ) it but I think (if it's right) that this will be a good solution.

I've read on various mailinglist (utopia, hal etc...) that the "umount -f" command doesn't works, well you're right, but why don't you use the "umount -l". 

It's the lazy option, from "man umount":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -l     Lazy  unmount.  Detach the filesystem from the filesystem hierarchy
> 
>               now, and cleanup all references to the filesystem as soon as it  is
> ...

 

Example: 

1) UNLOCK the cdrom tray

```

echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

```

2) mount the cd/dvd and use it (read files, play video, oggs etc...)

3) while you are accessing CD, press the eject button, the programs will stop them (If they are correctly programmed)

4) umount the cd/dvd.

```

umount /mnt/...

```

You'll get this error, because the programs are accessing it:

```

umount: /mnt/cdrom0: device is busy

umount: /mnt/cdrom0: device is busy

```

Well, this is a normal behavior, now try this:

```

umount -l /mnt/...

```

On my system, the fs is correctly unmounted without any problem (look at "mount" output), and can be remounted too.

Well, the question is: Does this works only on my system, or works well for you too? 

Please can you try this? THANKS A LOT. 

(you can launch offences to me too  :Smile:  )

----------

## jawest12

I am getting the following error when using the ivman-0.3 ebuild downloaded from the sourceforge ivman site.

If anyone has time to help me it would be greatly appreciated, and please let me know if you need anymore information such as my make.conf.

Listed below is the main error.

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh ./config.status --recheck
> 
> running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib CC=gcc CFLAGS=-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu  --no-create --no-recursion
> 
> configure: warning: CC=gcc: invalid host type
> ...

 

That's the quick version.  Listed below is the full output in case someone can see something I am missing.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/ivman-0.3 to /
> ...

 

----------

## HydroSan

Failure on compiling hal-cvs.

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc'

Making all in api

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/ api'

/usr/bin/doxygen

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/a pi'

Making all in spec

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/ spec'

/usr/bin/docbook2html --nochunks hal-spec.xml -o .

Using catalogs: /usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.0/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/do cbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-4.0/catalog, /usr/s hare/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-4.1/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheet s-1.77/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/xml-iso-entities-8879.1986/catalog, /usr/share/s gml/sgml-iso-entities-8879.1986/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/openjade-1.3.2/dsssl/ca talog, /usr/share/sgml/openjade-1.3.2/catalog, /usr/share/sgml/opensp-1.5.1/Open SP/catalog

Using stylesheet: /usr/share/sgml/docbook/utils-0.6.12/docbook-utils.dsl#html

Working on: /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/spec/hal-spec.xml

jade:/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/spec/hal-spec.xml:4:125: E: cannot open "/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2-1.0-22.1/docbookx.dtd" (No  such file or directory)

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/dblink.dsl:203:1:E: XRe f LinkEnd to missing ID 'device-properties'

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/dblink.dsl:203:1:E: XRe f LinkEnd to missing ID 'using-devices'

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.77/html/../common/dbtable.dsl:2 24:13:E: 2nd argument for primitive "ancestor" of wrong type: "#<unknown object 135998024>" not a singleton node list

make[3]: *** [hal-spec.html] Error 8

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc/s pec'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/doc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed
```

GCC 3.3.4, glibc 2.3.4 (latest).

----------

## Redeeman

yeah, i cant garantuee it will always compile since its being pulled from cvs

----------

## andyknownasabu

I did not follow the whole thread and therefore don't know if this has already been mentioned... Anyway:

Besides using the "homemade" ebuilds (as they seem to cause some problems) you can make use of the alternative "BreakMyGentoo" portage overlay:

```
emerge gentoolkit-dev

mkdir /usr/local/overlays/

gensync bmg-main
```

After this change PORTDIR_OVERLAY in /etc/make.conf to read

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative/
```

Now, you have dbus-cvs, hal-cvs and ivman-cvs in your tree! ;)

After that, just do

```
emerge /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative/sys-apps/dbus-cvs/dbus-cvs-0.22-r3.ebuild

emerge /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative/sys-apps/hal-cvs/hal-cvs-0.3-r2.ebuild

emerge /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/ivman-cvs-0.30.ebuild

```

and you're ready to go.

----------

## andyknownasabu

But I also have a question concerning ivman:

/var/log/user.log says

```
Jul 31 14:19:21 phoenix ivman: Devices table has 1 entries

Jul 31 14:19:21 phoenix ivman:        "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_11_1-disc"   "/mnt/dvdrom"
```

If I insert a CD in my second drive nothing happens. Where/how can I add further devices into the table or is this automatically done by hal/dbus?

----------

## Redeeman

 *andyknownasabu wrote:*   

> I did not follow the whole thread and therefore don't know if this has already been mentioned... Anyway:
> 
> Besides using the "homemade" ebuilds (as they seem to cause some problems) you can make use of the alternative "BreakMyGentoo" portage overlay:
> 
> 

 

they aint more homemade than breakmygentoo ;P

also, i do not suggest using breakmygentoo's, as when i tried them, they were having problems with the configure options ;P

 *Quote:*   

> If I insert a CD in my second drive nothing happens. Where/how can I add further devices into the table or is this automatically done by hal/dbus?

 

hal is supposed to do that

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> they aint more homemade than breakmygentoo ;P
> 
> also, i do not suggest using breakmygentoo's, as when i tried them, they were having problems with the configure options ;P
> 
> 

 

What kind of problems? hal-cvs, dbus-cvs and ivman-cvs are all working fine on my gentoo box... well, at least except that problem with my second drive.

I didn't want to criticize you or your work - I just wanted to mention this for the sake of completeness... Please don't take it personally:)

----------

## Redeeman

i dont take it personally, but unless they changed it in breakmygentoo, it had some broken options

----------

## manji

 *HydroSan wrote:*   

> Failure on compiling hal-cvs.
> 
> ```
> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'
> 
> ...

 

I have the same problem. Should I wait until tomorrow or something?  :Smile: 

----------

## jhardtone

i have a problem with the automounter. I have two cd-drives, 1 CD-ROM and 1 CD-RW burner. Everythings smooth if both drives are empty at startup, but if there's a data disc in the burner (/dev/hdc) and I press the eject button on it, out comes the OTHER sled,   :Shocked:  that one of the cd-rom. Dbus-monitor shows:

```
signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=Condition; sender=:1.0

string:EjectPressed

string:/dev/hdc

```

which is correct, I pressed the eject on /dev/hdc, but /dev/hdd is the one ejected. I am able to eject with 

```
#eject /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument

```

but it gives that "Invalid argument message, even if the disc is then ejected.

This is too bad, 'cause my cd-audio wire is connected to the burner.

___

Joonas

----------

## Chaosite

 *jhardtone wrote:*   

> i have a problem with the automounter. I have two cd-drives, 1 CD-ROM and 1 CD-RW burner. Everythings smooth if both drives are empty at startup, but if there's a data disc in the burner (/dev/hdc) and I press the eject button on it, out comes the OTHER sled,   that one of the cd-rom. Dbus-monitor shows:
> 
> ```
> signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=Condition; sender=:1.0
> 
> ...

 

This is weird, to say the least...

To the best of my knowledge, ivman doesn't actually handle ejecting, it justs unlocks the drives and umounts when you press the eject button.

It sounds like a hardware problem, at least to me.

----------

## zatalian

ivman does handle ejecting. And it uses the command eject for it. I had the exact same problem. What happens is this : 

ivman gets an eject button pushed event from hal

ivman uses the eject command (look in the IvmConfigActions.... file)

And here comes the problem : the eject command is : 'eject' without options.

try eject on the commandline and you will see the same drive opening.

I wrote a little hack so that the drive can be added as an option to the eject command and it solved my problem. I didn't know where to post so i posted it on the ivman site, in the feedback section.

----------

## eikketk

I didn't write the eject call code ('cause my reader doesnt support the eject events), so never tested it either. I'll take a look at this when I have time (have to study, sorry)

Regards, Ikke

PS sorry for the late responses, I'm back from 2 weeks of holidays

----------

## nostabo

Is the how-to at the beginning of this thread up to date, or do I have to read everything here to install this automounter?

Is there a way to make it a sticky...or add a page to the Gentoo WiKi?

8 pages of a thread is alot to process...

----------

## boris64

hi eikketk,

is your ivman still beeing on progress?

there seem to be some little, confusing errors in it.

everything works quite nice, but sometimes, (i have a cdrom&dvdrom) when i 

press the eject button of my cdrom, my dvdrom opens (wtf?).

(or is it some kind of configuration error?)

at last just a little wish: could you insert an option to play a soundfile,

whenever a device gets mount/unmounted (like on macos for example)?

would be really cool  :Wink: 

greetings

----------

## aroben

 *manji wrote:*   

>  *HydroSan wrote:*   Failure on compiling hal-cvs. 
> 
> I have the same problem. Should I wait until tomorrow or something? 

 

You can disable building docbook docs in the ebuild by changing this line:

```
myconf="--with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid --with-hal-user=root --with-hal-group=root"
```

to this:

```
myconf="--disable-docbook-docs --with-pid-file=/var/run/hald.pid --with-hal-user=root --with-hal-group=root"
```

-Adam

----------

## eikketk

Hija,

First of all: ivman is *not* dead, if I'd be able to I'd love to work on it some hours.

I know about the eject problem, there is a fix (wiki -> feedback page -> comments), I should contact Dennis (who wrote the eject code) to correct this, but at the moment, really, I can't do it. I got to study *a lot* untill 11 september, and after that, I'll be on a holiday (maybe). So I can't code at the moment.

I'd really need some active codevs, to get ivman_ng off the ground (some work has been done, but I can hardly do it all myself cause I got other things to do too, like university  :Smile: )

I know there hasn't been done anything last month, and some bugs don't get solved, if anyone would want to join the project and fix some stuff: please just contact me, it's not that difficult. I hope you guys can understand I don't have the time to work on this at the moment, my exams results were a disaster, I need to get some good results now at university or I have to re-do my 1st year. I can't permit myself to loose time on computing stuff.

Regards, Ikke

----------

## el_compa

Hi,

I'm getting this when inserting a CD (my drive is on /dev/hda)

```
 * Starting Ivman...

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:112 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

manager.c:250 (ivm_umount_if_needed) This device ((null)) wasn't mounted by me, ignoring...

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hda

libhal.c 823 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

** (process:10686): WARNING **: manager.c/223: cannot get storage.drive_type

hal_interface.c:112 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

manager.c:250 (ivm_umount_if_needed) This device ((null)) wasn't mounted by me, ignoring...

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hda

libhal.c 823 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Fahrenheit

** (process:10686): WARNING **: manager.c/223: cannot get storage.drive_type

```

Has anybody else had this problem?

----------

## el_compa

Hi,

I've fixed my problem by changing a few lines in manager.c. I've created a patch and modified the ebuild to add this patch. Where can I submit those so others can use them???

BTW, thanks for this software, it is really very useful.

Mario

----------

## BlackB1rd

I have the same problem as el_compa, but don't know how to patch it myself. You should probably submit your patch on bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Sastraxi

Good luck on your studies, eikketk. I know how it is when things get hectic. Keep your chin up!   :Wink: 

----------

## el_compa

Hi,

I posted the patch at bugs.gentoo.org, #60697.

The patch you should put it inside sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files and if using the following ebuild, name it manager.c.patch

The patch is:

```

--- src/manager.c       2004-06-19 22:02:41.000000000 -0500

+++ src/manager.c       2004-08-16 03:08:17.674413703 -0500

@@ -218,6 +218,16 @@

         media_type = hal_device_get_property_string(hal_ctx, udi,

                                                     "storage.drive_type");

+

+       if((hal_device_get_property_bool(hal_ctx, udi,"volume.is_disc") == TRUE) && (!media_type))

+       {

+               DEBUG("forcing media_type");

+

+               media_type = hal_device_get_property_string(hal_ctx,

+               hal_device_get_property_string(hal_ctx, udi,"block.storage_device"),

+                                                    "storage.drive_type");

+       }

+

         if (!media_type)

         {

                 warn("cannot get storage.drive_type\n");

```

You have to apply the patch by yourself, or use the following ebuild.

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/bmg_overlay/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/ivman-cvs-0.30.ebuild,v 1.2 2004/06/21 13:25:58 joe Exp $

inherit cvs eutils

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ivman"

ECVS_MODULE="ivman"

ECVS_USER="anonymous"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}

DESCRIPTION="Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL"

HOMEPAGE="http://ivman.sf.net"

IUSE="debug"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="QPL"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

RDEPEND="dev-libs/glib

        dev-libs/libxml2

        ( || ( sys-apps/hal sys-apps/hal-cvs ) ) "

DEPEND="${DEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig"

src_compile() {

        cd ${S}

        sed -i "s:/var/run:/var/run/ivman:g" src/IvmConfig/IvmConfigBase.xml

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/manager.c.patch

        WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.7 ./autogen.sh

        econf `use_enable debug` || die

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install

        exeinto /etc/init.d/

        doexe ${FILESDIR}/ivman

        insinto /etc/conf.d ivman

        newins ${FILESDIR}/ivuser ivman

        keepdir /var/run/ivman

}

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "Setting perms on /var/run/ivman to group user"

        chgrp  -R users /var/run/ivman; chmod -R 0775 /var/run/ivman

        einfo "********************************************"

        einfo "All config files for ivman are located in /etc/ivman"

        einfo "You can edit the user ivman runs as in /etc/conf.d/ivman"

        ewarn "Make sure you have the users option in your fstab file"

        ewarn "if running ivman as a user"

}
```

----------

## BlackB1rd

Thanks for the patch, but unfortunately I cannot get it working. I put the ebuild you provided over the original, and also created the manager.c.patch file. Now I get the following when trying to emerge ivman-cvs:

```

 * Applying manager.c.patch...

 * Failed Patch: manager.c.patch!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/ivman-cvs-0.30/temp/manager.c.patch-19518.out

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/ivman-cvs-0.30 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 331, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: manager.c.patch!

```

/var/tmp/portage/ivman-cvs-0.30/temp/manager.c.patch-19518.out:

```

***** manager.c.patch *****

===========================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /usr/local/bmg-main/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/manager.c.patch

===========================

patching file src/manager.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 218.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/manager.c.rej

===========================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /usr/local/bmg-main/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/manager.c.patch

===========================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/manager.c       2004-06-19 22:02:41.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/manager.c       2004-08-16 03:08:17.674413703 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /usr/local/bmg-main/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/manager.c.patch

===========================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/manager.c       2004-06-19 22:02:41.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/manager.c       2004-08-16 03:08:17.674413703 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /usr/local/bmg-main/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/manager.c.patch

===========================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/manager.c       2004-06-19 22:02:41.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/manager.c       2004-08-16 03:08:17.674413703 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

===========================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /usr/local/bmg-main/sys-apps/ivman-cvs/files/manager.c.patch

===========================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- src/manager.c       2004-06-19 22:02:41.000000000 -0500

|+++ src/manager.c       2004-08-16 03:08:17.674413703 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

I even tried patching the file manually, but that also fails. Since I'm not a programmer and not sure how these patches exactly work, I'm unable to figure out where it's going wrong  :Sad: 

----------

## el_compa

Hi,

I've reported this at bugs.breakmygentoo.net , it's  bug #468  . There I posted my ebuild and patch as an attachment. I tested them and I think they work (they do here) but I'm no portage expert (I couldn't see why it rejected the patch BlackB1rd).

Mario

----------

## BlackB1rd

Me neither, now (using your posted patches @ bug.breakmygentoo.org) it works like a charm  :Smile: 

It was probably just some stupid whiteline which I overlooked. So thanks again  :Smile: 

[edit]

Now I get every 2 secs or so the following message in /var/log/messages:

```

Aug 18 09:54:51 joost VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

```

I found out it has to do with the mounted cdrom which has been ejected. So should I just supress logging this message, or is it better to solve the cause?

[/edit]

----------

## multani

 *manji wrote:*   

>  *HydroSan wrote:*   Failure on compiling hal-cvs.
> 
> ```
> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'
> 
> ...

 

Same problem too  :Sad: 

----------

## Dodgeram01

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> I get this on hal compilation:
> 
> configure: error: cannot find pci.ids. Use --with-hwdata to specify location
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.
> ...

 

Leading off of your advice, I found the path to pci.ids on my system (/usr/src/linux/drivers/pci/pci.ids), and made a symlink to it in /usr/share.

```
# ln -s /usr/src/linux/drivers/pci/pci.ids /usr/share/pci.ids
```

For me, this allowed hal-cvs to compile successfully.

----------

## darkangael

 *multani wrote:*   

>  *manji wrote:*    *HydroSan wrote:*   Failure on compiling hal-cvs.
> 
> ```
> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/fdi'
> 
> ...

 

Edit the ebuild and add "--disable-docbook-docs" to the end of the list on the line starting with 

```
myconf="
```

This will, as the name suggests, disable creating the docbook docs, so you will need to find a copy of the documentation elsewhere.

----------

## multani

 *darkangael wrote:*   

>  *multani wrote:*    *manji wrote:*    *HydroSan wrote:*   Failure on compiling hal-cvs.
> 
> [... doc-book errors ...]
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.
> ...

 

Yes !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ashe

I'm not sure is this is teh way it's supposed to be, but this is what I got.

Ivman worked for me, up to a point. I'd put a cd in and it's automatically mount up. Great guns. It just didn't seem to like unmounting. Even with the user set, and the right options in fstab, I'd have to issue a umount command as root to get the cd out. If I press the drive's eject button, it gives me the cd, but doesn't recognise the fact, doesn't umount it, and then doesn't react to any new cd being put in the drive.

replace supermount with this? I know which was more troublesome to me.

----------

## el_compa

 *Ashe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ivman worked for me, up to a point. I'd put a cd in and it's automatically mount up. Great guns. It just didn't seem to like unmounting. Even with the user set, and the right options in fstab, I'd have to issue a umount command as root to get the cd out. If I press the drive's eject button, it gives me the cd, but doesn't recognise the fact, doesn't umount it, and then doesn't react to any new cd being put in the drive.
> 
> 

 

I've been working with it, it seems that hald sends the umount message WHEN you issue the /sbin/umount command. Could someone more knoledgeable with ivman/hald tell me where to start poking around?? I'd write a patch, just tell me where to start looking   :Wink:  (I still have vacations!).

----------

## darkangael

I have this same issue (CD comes out, but not umounted). Although it is non-ideal, it doesn't seem to have any real adverse effects. When you ls the dir where it was mounted, it is empty if you have no disc, and has the correct contents when the disc is there. CD/DVD burning still works fine either way.  The only real issue here seems to be that the device is listed when you use df, and that it is probably a little kludgy.

----------

## multani

Well, finally, it's working for me  :Smile: 

I've got the same problem as el_compa, but with both it's patch & ebuild, ivman is working fine with my CD Player.

I haven't test it much (not yet with my DVD Player), but I will report my experience here, whenever possible  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot guys for this !

----------

## Ashe

 *darkangael wrote:*   

> I have this same issue (CD comes out, but not umounted). Although it is non-ideal, it doesn't seem to have any real adverse effects. When you ls the dir where it was mounted, it is empty if you have no disc, and has the correct contents when the disc is there. CD/DVD burning still works fine either way.  The only real issue here seems to be that the device is listed when you use df, and that it is probably a little kludgy.

 

That and if you put a different disc in the drive, it doesn't mount the new disc.

----------

## tabascoz

Hi,

I can't have my cd mounted with ivman. I can mount it with command line ' mount /mnt/cdrom' but, when i put a disc on drive, i have this output from ivman:

```

root@machine ~ # ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64-0

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdd

libhal.c 823 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64-0

** (process:12944): WARNING **: manager.c/223: cannot get storage.drive_type

```

can anyone help me? 

Thanks

----------

## el_compa

 *tabascoz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can anyone help me? 
> 
> Thanks

 

Try  bug #468   at bugs.breakmygentoo.net

----------

## cbr

 *el_compa wrote:*   

>  *tabascoz wrote:*   
> 
> can anyone help me? 
> 
> Thanks 
> ...

 

This works. My Ivman mounts cd's now. The problem is, that it doesnt unmount them  :Sad: 

----------

## el_compa

Working on it...I can't get a message from hald which says the eject button was pressed. Anybody here has got any ideas?

----------

## phranzee

works fine here  :Smile:  thanks for the guide  :Razz: 

----------

## WaVeX

 *tabascoz wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I can't have my cd mounted with ivman. I can mount it with command line ' mount /mnt/cdrom' but, when i put a disc on drive, i have this output from ivman:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dido,

same problem.

----------

## Eowyn

I have a problem with Ivman

its all installed dbus, hal-cvs and ivman

but

```
Aug 27 15:47:48 shodan ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_MY_DISC

Aug 27 15:47:48 shodan ivman: Changed: /dev/hdd

```

this is all that happens when i insert a CD in the drive

any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## xro

First of all: Thanks 

 I had the same problem where storage.drive_type was not provided by hal, and your patch fixed that nicely  :Smile: 

 *el_compa wrote:*   

> Working on it...I can't get a message from hald which says the eject button was pressed. Anybody here has got any ideas?

 

I noticed that, while my cdrom gets locked after mounting and I therefore can't eject it, I _can_ use "/usr/bin/eject" to eject my drive, causing ivman to unmount it in the process.

So the solution would seem to me, to unlock the drive after mounting it, so that it get's unmounted when I do manage to eject it via the hardware button.

It seems there is an option to this effect in IvmConfigBase.xml:

```
<ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />
```

however it doesn't seem to have any effect

P.S: just remembered, that "eject" unmount any mounted medium before ejecting it, soo, ähhh, well, that propably pretty much invalidates my reasoning, but maybe not my conclusion

----------

## piquadrat

Hi,

I got the same problem as cbr and xro after aplying the patch from Bug #468

Nevertheless, great work, guys!

----------

## GlooM

Wanted to update ivman, dbus and hal, but this came up while emerging hal-cvs:

```
gcc -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -o .libs/lshal lshal.o  /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../libhal/.libs/libhal.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib/libexpat.so

creating lshal

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/tools'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs/tools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

```

Help ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tried emerging without the CFLAGS, same error.

----------

## xro

Hi,

as I mentioned above I too have the

"Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device" problem with my cdrom, which the patch on ivman worked around nicely.

Or so I thought, 

now it seems to me, that this really should be fixed in hal instead, because I have discovered that hal periodically (every second or so) accesses my cd-rom drive when no disk is inserted, which severely impairs my drive performance.

(I've got a laptop and yes, the cdrom is hdc not hdb, therefore I can see clearly on my led indicators that the cdrom is being accessed periodically when hal is running)

I realize, that this might actually be unrelated to the missing storage.drive_type property, but I don't really think so, maybe others with the missing cdrom-property can check for similiar problems ?

----------

## iverson0881

Hello all. 

I'm currently getting the following error with dbus-cvs

```

bash-2.05b# emerge hal-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-apps/dbus-cvs-20040522 to /

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 12: want-autoconf: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 12: want-autoconf: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 12: want-autoconf: command not found

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 12: want-autoconf: command not found

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 49: eautogen: command not found

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 62, Exitcode 127

!!! (no error message)

```

I'm using Redeeman's ebuilds

Thanks in advance

----------

## gungholady

I had better luck with the ebuilds from breakmygentoo.org. I had nothing but problems with Redeeman's ebuilds. I no longer try to use them.

----------

## Hackeron

how do you use svn through proxy?? -- it doesnt detect my proxy settings in /etc/profile like cvs. Any ideas?

----------

## Gandalf the White

I had the storage.type error and I reemerged ivman using the ebuild and supplied patch at the bug report listed above. Reemerged ivman using that ebuild and it all worked perfectly for me, I didn't even touch the config files in /etc/ivman. Inserting cds they mount perfectly, press the eject button and it cleanly umounts and ejects right away, great job!

----------

## grimjed

I too have the same problem ejecting a CD after applying the patch for bug 468.  Data CDs automount okay but will not eject when the hardware button is pressed.  The eject command also does not work.

```
eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
```

Strange.  After pressing the eject button and then issuing the mount command it shows that the CD is no longer mounted.

Music CDs work fine (play music) and eject okay too.

Any ideas - anyone?

----------

## Hackeron

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

/bin/sh ../../mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/bin

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/bin

cd /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/bin && ln -s /usr/share/hal/device-manage

r/hal-device-manager hal-device-manager

/bin/sh ../../mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/share/hal/device

-manager

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/share/hal/device-manager

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./DeviceManager.py /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/s

hare/hal/device-manager/DeviceManager.py

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./Device.py /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/share/ha

l/device-manager/Device.py

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./GtkAttributesFacade.py /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image/

/usr/share/hal/device-manager/GtkAttributesFacade.py

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./LibGladeApplication.py /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image/

/usr/share/hal/device-manager/LibGladeApplication.py

 /bin/install -c -m 644 ./Representation.py /var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/image//usr/

share/hal/device-manager/Representation.py

../../py-compile: line 64: /usr/local/lib/python2.3/site-packages: No such file or direct

ory

make[3]: *** [install-devicemanagerPYTHON] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal/tools/device-manag

er'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal/tools/device-manag

er'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal/tools'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 43, Exitcode 2

!!! make install failed

----------

## acdispatcher

Cant get hal to compile

```

hald.c:42:28: sys/capability.h: No such file or directory

hald.c: In function `drop_privileges':

hald.c:254: error: `cap_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

hald.c:254: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

hald.c:254: error: for each function it appears in.)

hald.c:254: error: syntax error before "cap"

hald.c:294: error: `cap' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [hald.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-0.3-r2/work/hal-cvs/hald'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-0.3-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 51, Exitcode 2

!!! Install failed

```

any ideas?

----------

## Hackeron

 *acdispatcher wrote:*   

> Cant get hal to compile
> 
> ```
> 
> hald.c:42:28: sys/capability.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

emerge libcap

----------

## acdispatcher

Worked thanks

----------

## ziolas

Hmm, hald doesn't start for me:

```
hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

06:06:34.500 [I] hald.c:386: hal 0.2.97

06:06:34.501 [I] hald.c:390: Will not daemonize

06:06:34.584 [E] hald_dbus.c:1946: dbus_bus_acquire_service(): Connection ":1.31" is not allowed to own the service " due to security policies in the configuration file

```

It works when I manually start it with "--drop-privilages", but then dbus doesn't know about me opening/closing my cd-drive...

Both dbus and hal are emerged from breakmygentoo cvs ebuilds...

Any ideas?

----------

## Jakub

 *ziolas wrote:*   

> Hmm, hald doesn't start for me:
> 
> ```
> hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no
> 
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem... thanks to you I at least narrowed it down to hald...

----------

## ziolas

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have exactly the same problem... thanks to you I at least narrowed it down to hald...

 

Ok, after two days of googling I've found that you have to change everything that reads "haldaemon" to "root" in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf. This probably isn't very safe, but what the hell, at least it works.

Ps. Pozdrowienia z Bydgoszczy   :Smile: 

----------

## grimjed

I managed to fix the eject button not ejecting an automounted CD.  In my  /etc/conf.d/ivman  file I had set:

```
 export IVUSER="grimjed" 
```

ie: non-root user. I set:

```
 export IVUSER="root" 
```

and now the CD umounts and ejects properly.  With  export IVGROUP="users" , I haven't run into any other problems so far.

Just thought this may help someone.  Can anyone tell me how I should set up permissions so that I can automount and umount CDs as per  /etc/conf.d/ivman  as a non-root user?  This appears like a permissions problem to me.

----------

## acdispatcher

I cant seem to get this to work

Wanted to make sure I had pure udev system. Steps I took:

/etc/config.d/rc -

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

compiled my kernel with no devfs.

added gentoo=nodevfs to grub

booted to a live cd and deleted all files in the gentoo /dev directory(except null and console) 

Then booted and wrote my own udev rule:

#RF Mouse

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="U+P RF Mouse Receiver", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="rodent"

plugged in my mouse - /dev/rodent appears unplug and its gone.

Does this mean I have a pure udev system? How else can I check? I read these pages:

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html#UDEV

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

got everything to compiled ok.

#/etc/init.d/hald start

dbus starts up fine

#/etc/init.d/ivman start

I says Automount starting and "locks" up there. Waited 3 hours and no joy. cut the prog off then

#ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

nothing else just locks there.

tried

#dbus-monitor --system

loaded a cdrom - nothing

plugged in my mouse - /dev/rodent shows up in /dev

nothing from dbus-monitor --system

So I question is do I have a pure udev system. If not what is wrong or what else can I try?

----------

## grimjed

acdispatcher

Just a thought.  I had a similar problem, but not identical.  Check your settings /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml:

```
name="fork" value="true"

name="debug" value="false" 
```

Sorry if this is an obvious one.  I found with fork set to false and debug set to true, I could not start the ivman service.  Just hung...

----------

## acdispatcher

grimjed

thanks that worked automount start now.

Still now joy getting it to mount.

I started up the dbus monitor

# dbus-monitor --system

pop my cdrom in and nothing

unplug and plug in my mouse - nothing

plug in a usb joystick - nothing

any ideas?

EDIT:

got this from my logs:

Sep  8 09:39:49 localhost ivman: IVM started

Sep  8 09:40:13 localhost kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: wakeup

Sep  8 09:40:14 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 4

Sep  8 09:40:14 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -110

Sep  8 09:40:14 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 5

Sep  8 09:40:14 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110

Sep  8 09:40:30 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 4

Sep  8 09:40:30 localhost hal.hotplug[3502]: DEVPATH is not set

Sep  8 09:40:31 localhost hal.hotplug[3537]: DEVPATH is not set

Sep  8 09:40:34 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 5

Sep  8 09:40:34 localhost kernel: HID Mouse 0x27 forced to 2 ms polling

Sep  8 09:40:34 localhost hal.hotplug[3572]: DEVPATH is not set

Sep  8 09:40:34 localhost kernel: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MOUSE SYSTEM U+P RF Mouse Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

Sep  8 09:40:34 localhost hal.hotplug[3595]: DEVPATH is not set

Sep  8 09:44:01 localhost kernel: atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Sep  8 09:44:01 localhost kernel: atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Sep  8 09:53:06 localhost ivman: IVM stopped

----------

## grimjed

Acdispatcher.

I'm sorry to say, no.  I ran into a lot of problems getting this to work.  I also did  *Quote:*   

> etc/config.d/rc -
> 
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
> 
> RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no" 

  and got udev working.  I've read every entry in this thread.  I can only recommend you recheck your kernel settings.  Check rc-update:

```
rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add ivman default
```

I removed autofs:

```
rc-update del autofs default
```

Right now, in my /etc/conf.d/ivman I have:

```
export IVUSER="root"
```

and

```
export IVGROUP="users"
```

I find I can automount and umount data CDs with the CD eject button.  Music CDs will automatically play but I can't eject (using the CD player's eject button.)  I must su and issue the "eject" command.  As I mentioned earlier, seems I have a permissions issue.  

I have to admit, I wouldn't have the nerve to delete everything under /dev. I thought about it, but I didn't know the repercussions.  I followed Redeeman's original guide and used his sources.  I had to run the patch mentioned in Bug 468.  The patch appeared to fix the difficulties I had.  Sorry I'm not much help.  Good luck.

----------

## acdispatcher

Thanks again grimjed

but no joy here. I almost sure I have a pure udev system. Cant see how I dont. I did an original install as a udev system. 

#dbus-monitor --system

still displays nothing when i do a cdrom,joystick,usb mouse, nada. 

I'll use the old method

----------

## kamagurka

does this already support USB-mass storage?

----------

## eikketk

No

Ok, I'm back. I got another project too in the meantime (thanks redeeman), so I cant work fulltime on this.

Some people posted patches here: great, maybe I'll put them into CVS.

If (like those patch creators) some people in here know how to code (C) and are willing to work on this (you really dont have to be a guru), PLEASE let me know, I need people to work with. It is impossible for me to do this all alone. We got a new design ready, some parts of code have already been written... The glue still has to be done tough. So PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE contact me. It wont take much of your time.

If I don't find any co-devs maybe I'll be urged (SP?) to drop this project, caus its just impossible for me (due to Real Life things) to put all time needed to maintain this into it.

Thanks.

----------

## Twink

Hi, I'm trying to setup ivman on another machine since i liked it so much on my first but am having problems.

lshal gives

lshal version 0.2.97

libhal.c 696 org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Servicedoesnotexist raised

"Server "org.freedesktop.Hal" does not exist"

is this because i've setup udev wrong? or something, i'm lost for ideas.

----------

## eikketk

Looks like hal isnt running at all

----------

## Twink

/etc/init.d/hald start

*Warning hal has already been started

ps auxww | grep hal

returns nothing so i presume hal is crashing or exiting somewhere

hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

11:08:31.175 [I] hald.c:386: hal 0.2.97

11:08:31.179 [I] hald.c:390: Will not daemonize

11:08:31.184 [E] hald_dbus.c:1946: dbus_bus_acquire_service(): Connection ":1.8" is not allowed to own the service "X{

" due to security policies in the configuration file

that could probably be due to the policy wanting it to be haldaemon (is it not started like that?)

so i changed /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf to allow root and it works fine.

----------

## Config

I'm trying to get this to work on amd64 but have been out of luck so far. 

First, hal-cvs fails to compile - this error doesn't look too serious, but the code just doesn't seem to be clean yet: 

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_SYSCONF_DIR=\""/etc"\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DPACKAGE_BIN_DIR=\""/usr/bin"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr//locale"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALSTATEDIR=\""/var/lib"\" -I.. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include      -O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -c -o platform_bus_device.o `test -f 'linux/platform_bus_device.c' || echo './'`linux/platform_bus_device.c

linux/multimedia_class_device.c:98: error: redefinition of `struct v4l2_capability'
```

Second, when compiling, I get warnings about implicit function definitions: 

```
tools/Makefile.am:25: fstab_sync_LDADD was already defined in condition TRUE, which implies condition HAVE_SELINUX_TRUE

  fstab_sync_LDADD (User, where = tools/Makefile.am:25) +=

  {

    TRUE => -lpopt $(top_builddir)/libhal/libhal.la

  }

Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8459.

Use of uninitialized value in list assignment at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8448.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8449.

: warning: automake does not support fstab_sync_LDADD being defined conditionally

tools/Makefile.am:25: fstab_sync_LDADD was already defined in condition TRUE, which implies condition HAVE_SELINUX_TRUE

  fstab_sync_LDADD (User, where = tools/Makefile.am:25) +=

  {

    TRUE => -lpopt $(top_builddir)/libhal/libhal.la

  }

Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8459.

Use of uninitialized value in list assignment at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8448.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/automake-1.6 line 8449.

: warning: automake does not support fstab_sync_LDADD being defined conditionally
```

Ideas?

----------

## Raku

Hi, 

I cannot make ivman to mount my CDs.

On logs I've got these:

```

Sep 17 11:39:48 demon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_jediacad_1

Sep 17 11:39:48 demon ivman: Changed: /dev/hde

```

so ivman is able to recognize my Jedi Academy CD after putting it to CD-ROM  drive. But when I try to open /mnt/cdrom in Konqueror, I got empty directory.

My fstab:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom              iso9660         noauto,ro,user                  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrw               auto            ro,noauto,user,exec             0 0

```

hal, dbus and ivman is from bmg portage (compiled just a minute ago).

When I remove CD, i got these:

```

Sep 17 11:39:39 demon ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_jediacad_1

Sep 17 11:39:39 demon ivman: This device ((null)) wasn't mounted by me, ignoring...

```

my /etc/conf.d/ivman:

```

export IVUSER="root"

export IVGROUP="cdrom"

```

and permissions:

```

raku@demon:~$ ls -l /mnt |grep cdrom

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root cdrom     3 sie 25 12:48 cdrom

```

----------

## manywele

Wow.  After reading the entire thread and messing around with it for a few hours I finally have everything mostly working.  Still having the unmounting issue other people are seeing so a couple of questions:

1)  I have IVUSER="myuser" and IVGROUP="users" and fstab set up so any user can (u)mount a cdrom.  If I put in a data cd it mounts just fine but pressing the button won't unmount or eject the cd, issuing "eject" as user will unmount the cd but won't open the tray nor will the button open the tray after it's unmounted, issuing "eject" as root will unmount and eject the cd.

If I set IVUSER="root" and insert a cd it mounts, the button then ejects but does not unmount the cd, issuing "eject" AS USER will unmount and eject the cd.

What is going on here and how can I get IVUSER="myuser" and either the button or eject as user to unmount and eject?

2)  As I understand it hal waits for a udev event and then sends it to ivman which does the actual mounting/playing.  What does dbus do?

Thanks for all the work and all the info in this thread!

----------

## dotnick

i am also having an error.....

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_BF1942_1

hal_interface.c:80 (hal_device_added) Changed: /dev/hdc

libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_BF1942_1

i tried using the BMG ebuilds, but the patch failed.....

the dbus messages look fine.... no errors that is

but ivman is still kicking my butt.....

IVUSER="root"

IVGROUP="users"

any help is appreciated.....

----------

## genstef

There is a patch for your issue on the ivman site, contributed by a user.

----------

## kali

 *el_compa wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I've reported this at bugs.breakmygentoo.net , it's  bug #468  . There I posted my ebuild and patch as an attachment. I tested them and I think they work (they do here) but I'm no portage expert (I couldn't see why it rejected the patch BlackB1rd).
> 
> Mario

 

i finally get a working ivman

thanks

----------

## genstef

Lets hope that they will change it in bmg soon or add it to portage as portage also has a working hal/dbus now.

----------

## eikketk

I patched the CVS tree, a 0.4 release will follow normally. Please test  :Wink: 

Thank to Zatalian and El_compa for providing the patches, and genstef for pushing me to do this  :Wink:  Please keep them coming.

I'll have some more time soon, so I'll be able to work some more on _ng. If you got ideas etc, please provide them.

Regards, and thanks for using this software, Ikke

----------

## tonyg_2

I'm not sure if anyone else noticed, but glib seems to be a requirement for dbus.

----------

## eikketk

Yes it is. So it is for ivman. Almost every system got it installed tough...

----------

## el_compa

Hi,

I can help with ivman, and better with ivman-ng. I don't know where to start but I'll be glad to help  :Smile: 

Mario

mario.doria EN gmail PUNTO com

----------

## eikketk

That'd be great. I'll contact you  :Smile: 

----------

## spider7378

Hello!

I've got the following output when trying to emerge hal-cvs:

```
linux/block_class_device.c: In function `volume_set_size':

linux/block_class_device.c:610: error: `u64' undeclared (first use in this function)

linux/block_class_device.c:610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

linux/block_class_device.c:610: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [block_class_device.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal/hald'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal/hald'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hal-cvs-20040522/work/hal'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 44, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Any suggetions who to solve my problem?

----------

## genstef

use the hal release that is in portage now.

----------

## TheKat

 *genstef wrote:*   

> use the hal release that is in portage now.

 

Just a note for anyone who wants to do this currently:

1) You have to unmask hal and dbus in /etc/portage/package.unmask

2) You have to modify the ivman-cvs ebuild to use hal and dbus instead of hal-cvs and dbus-cvs.

Now the fun part of trying to figure out how this all works. I am, unfortunatly, remote to my system right now. All I have in /media currently is 'floppy', so I hope the 'cdrom' or similar will magically appear when I insert a CD.

I've also got 8 more pages on this thread to read through to see if any useful tidbits were posted.

----------

## genstef

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66013

Can you please test this ebuild in bugzilla and comment there if it works?

----------

## LifesizeKenDoll

the ebuild works, it's great

----------

## Twink

 *TheKat wrote:*   

>  *genstef wrote:*   use the hal release that is in portage now. 
> 
> Just a note for anyone who wants to do this currently:
> 
> 1) You have to unmask hal and dbus in /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ...

 

any advantages to swapping to hal and dbus from hal-cvs and dbus-cvs?

----------

## genstef

Hal and dbus ebuilds in portage are taken from releases, so they are more likely to compile and work as their cvs-versions. Please also take the ebuild from bugzilla because it is also taken from a release not from cvs.

----------

## tkdfighter

I have hal and dbus installed now, but how do I use the ivman ebuild?

----------

## genstef

Search for doc on creating an overlay (or look at the first page of this thread).

Then place the ebuild from bugzilla in 

```
/usr/local/portage/sys-apps/ivman
```

 and the other file in 

```
/usr/local/portage/sys-apps/ivman/files
```

 and then you should be done with

```
emerge -va ivman --digest
```

----------

## tkdfighter

Yes! It worked!

Thanks for the fast reply, genstef!

----------

## consdel

i have got this error while emerging hal-cvs:

```
!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-cvs-20040522 failed.

!!! Function autotool_eautogen, Line 82, Exitcode 1

!!! ./autogen.sh failed
```

----------

## genstef

Do not use the cvs ebuild. Read the last few posts if you want to know how to do it.

----------

## TheKat

I've been playing with this on and off with mixed results.

The autodetection/mount seems to work fine most of the time, but every now and then either hal or dbus (I'm not sure on the order things are used) just stops noticing if I remove a disc (using the eject button).

lshal still shows a mounted disc.

When this happens, the mount point shows empty all the time, no matter if there is a disk or not.

I can work around it by manually issuing a umount command, which seems to 'unfreeze' whatever got stuck and it begins working again.

I have not yet been able to test with anything except CDs. (i.e.: no USB sticks, etc...)

----------

## genstef

This happens with hal and dbus cvs or portage versions?

----------

## TheKat

 *genstef wrote:*   

> This happens with hal and dbus cvs or portage versions?

 

Portage versions.

----------

## monkeyBox

 *spider7378 wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I've got the following output when trying to emerge hal-cvs:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get this same error when emerging >=hal-0.2.98 ! ...   0.2.98-r1  is a dependancy for gnome-2.8.   How can I fix this??

----------

## cbr

Maybe 

```
# USE=-hal emerge gnome
```

 ??

----------

## LifesizeKenDoll

OK, I have ivman set up and it works great. Does anyone know how to make it do something when I put in a CD? i.e. have it pop up a filebrowser window or whatever. I don't use GNOME anymore and would like this functionality.

----------

## Twink

 *LifesizeKenDoll wrote:*   

> OK, I have ivman set up and it works great. Does anyone know how to make it do something when I put in a CD? i.e. have it pop up a filebrowser window or whatever. I don't use GNOME anymore and would like this functionality.

 

try edit /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml

There's an example on how to autoplay audio cds, i presume there's a way to do autoplay for other types of media.

----------

## monkeyBox

 *cbr wrote:*   

> Maybe 
> 
> ```
> # USE=-hal emerge gnome
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, but what if I actually want to use the hardware abstraction layer?  It compiled fine for me on my home computer, which doesn't have much of a different setup than my work computer (the one it failed on)  Does anyone know any more detail about this error?

```

linux/block_class_device.c: In function `volume_set_size':

linux/block_class_device.c:610: error: `u64' undeclared (first use in this function) 

```

----------

## monkeyBox

installing  linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1  seemed to fix my problem...

----------

## yanos

I have a blocker:

```

crappy dc # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv hal

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers ("virtual/os-headers" from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3   171 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r1  +X -debug +gtk -mono +python +qt +xml2  1,219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  -debug -guile -java +perl -php +python -ruby -tcltk  1,975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r4  -debug -pic +python -static  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r1  -build  34,793 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.2.98-r1  -debug  1,193 kB

Total size of downloads: 39,392 kB

```

and then:

```

crappy dc # emerge -pv sys-kernel/linux26-headers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers ("virtual/os-headers" from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1  -build  34,793 kB

Total size of downloads: 34,793 kB

```

should i remove kernel-headers and then emerge kernel26-headers?

----------

## dkure

from what i have seen

```
sys-kernel/linux-headers
```

Is for the 2.4 kernel, but if your running 2.6 (which I assume you are) you dont need the 2.4 headers, so u can just un-emerge em.

----------

## yanos

Ok, I unmerge linux-headers and emerge linux26-headers and now its working. 

Slightly off topic, I dont get it. I mean, all the kernel headers are already in /usr/src/linux, so why emerge them again?

thanks

----------

## ivanova

Just installed ivman using the ebuild from bugzilla above. Everything seemed ok, but dbus-monitor --system showed nothing when I inserted a cd in my dvd/dvdrw drives. 

I changed the drives from using ide_scsi to ide_cd and dbus-monitor --system now picks up the inserted cd.

I compiled both ide_scsi and ide_cd as modules.

Is there a known problem with ide_scsi or is it something else?

----------

## dlm1065

I beleive udev/hal/dbus is working correctly. (all are the main portage emerged versions)

my fstab is

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

/dev/sda2              /boot              ext2       noatime              1 2

/dev/sda5              none               swap       sw                   0 0

/dev/sda6              /                  reiserfs   noatime              0 1

/dev/sda7              /usr               reiserfs   noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/sda8              /var               reiserfs   noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/sda9              /opt               reiserfs   noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/sda11             /home              reiserfs   noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy        auto       noauto               0 0

none                   /proc              proc       defaults             0 0

none                   /dev/shm           tmpfs      defaults             0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom         auto       noauto,user,rw       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1     /mnt/cdrom1        auto       noauto,user,ro       0 0

/dev/sda1              /winxp             ntfs       noauto,user,exec     0 0

/dev/sda10             /bak               reiserfs   noatime,notail       1 2

/dev/hdd               /media/dvdrom1     auto       noauto,user,exec,ro  0 0

/dev/hdc               /media/cdrw_dvdrw1 auto       noauto,user,exec,ro  0 0

```

Note: the last 4 lines where added automagically I did not add them myself, although after the fact I renamed the mount points for the windows and backup partitions to what is shown

my e/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rulles is 

```

# Create dvd and cdrw nodes

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvdr cdroms/cdrom%n" 

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdd", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvd cdroms/cdrom%n"
```

dbus-monitor --system  records a dvd going in as 

shown by this

```

webrepos ~ # dbus-monitor --system

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceAcquired; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.16

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:block.have_scanned

boolean:false

boolean:false

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:volume.is_partition

boolean:false

boolean:true

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceCreated; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.17

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_LXG_43

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceDeleted; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.17

```

 I think I am not understanding how to  configure ivman(bugzilla version) correctly. I think it may be in the fact that I have 2 dvd drives   /dev/hdc is the burner and /dev/hdd is a reader.

I just tried configuring the ivman files a few times without success. I just wiped wiped them back to the original unaltered files and was about to try again and decided I am missing something. Could someone that has a working dvd and/or multiple drive setup post their ivman config files so I can see a working example as I seem to be either repeatedly not doing all I need to do or doing something wrong repeatedly.

I am new to linux so any dvd player and or music player that works; I am willing to give a try. Anything functional at this point would be a nice.

Thanx all

(Note:running an amd64)

----------

## piquadrat

I got a little problem with ivman. I tried to reemerge ivman-cvs since I had a little problem ('eject' only workes when called as root)  and thought that maybe it was fixed since the last emerge. When I emerged it, portage said that the manager.c patch wouldn't apply anymore. "Cool", I thought, "the patch seems not to be necessary anymore" and took it out of the ebuild. Now the ivman ebuild emerged without a problem, but refused to work afterwards, with the same problems I had a few weeks ago before the patch was mentioned in this thread.

Of course I didn't quickpkg my working ivman compile (hey, this is Gentoo! "Ever change a working system" and stuff) and so I'm standing here without a automounting CD-ROM and my life lost any sense (well, almost). I would be very grateful if somebody with an old ivman compile (two weeks or so) could quickpkg it and send it at [piquadrat at gmail dot com] (if possible, pentium or 386 compatible  :Smile:  )

Thanks for your time

----------

## genstef

what about doing an "emerge sync" and "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -va ivman"?

----------

## piquadrat

Well, I synced about two or three hours ago, but I've got no ivman ebuil in the portage tree. The only ivman ebuild I've got ist the CVS ebuild from redeemans overlay, which is missing the manager.c patch (because it doesn't apply to the cvs tree anymore I assume).

If an ivman ebuild (including manager.c-patch) has been comitted to the portage tree in the last few hours, my problem will solve itself after the next sync, of course.

----------

## charliecompany

Ivman is in portage now as of October 19th.

----------

## piquadrat

This is what happens when I try to emerge ivman-0.3 from the portage tree:

```
>>> Unpacking ivman-0.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ivman-0.3/work

 * Applying ivman-0.3-cvs.update ...

 * Failed Patch: ivman-0.3-cvs.update!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/ivman-0.3/temp/ivman-0.3-cvs.update-19537.out

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/ivman-0.3 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 402, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: ivman-0.3-cvs.update!

```

Here's the patch log.

I'll open a bug in a few hours, but I have to go to lectures now

----------

## genstef

Please try it again, as it works here, i do not really see why it should not for you, please delete every overlay ebuild for ivman and such.

----------

## LifesizeKenDoll

Ivman gives the same error on both of my gentoo boxes.

----------

## piquadrat

yay, it works. I synced a few minutes ago and now ivman compiles flawlessy and even 'eject' works as normal user. Very cool!

----------

## ruomad

hello

I don't know why _my_ ivman doesn't mount cdroms?

I hav hal 4.0 and ivman 0.3 from portage

When i insert cd nothing happens

I disabled fstab-sync and enabled the mapping in ivman.Mappings

Any ideas ?

----------

## genstef

I think you configured too much, its just emerging and inserting a cd  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

I've got problem with ivman. In logs I can read:

```

Oct 28 22:36:12 demon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_MY_DISC

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Changed: /dev/hde

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Forcing media type

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: In cdrom_policy

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Device: /dev/hde

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Its data

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Mounting /dev/hde

Oct 28 22:36:13 demon ivman: Mapped to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

```

but this cd isn't mounted at all.

I use dbus, hal and ivman from official portage

----------

## Rainmaker

ok, this stuff works great for cdroms... I can automount both cdrom drives without changing anything in the config...

Problem is, I have the following line:

```
/dev/uba1               /mnt/floppy     auto umask=000,noauto,user  0 0
```

For my USB stick.

When I plug my USB stick in, my /var/log/messages log gets FLOODED with the message

```
Oct 29 03:41:04 Medusa uba: was not changed
```

This message gets repeated every second...

Is there a way to let ivman NOT check this drive, other then telling my syslog to log these messages into /dev/null ?

Edit: never mind:

```

        <ivm:Device key="block.device" value="/dev/uba">

                <ivm:Action>dontmount</ivm:Action>

        </ivm:Device>

```

in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml

Edit2: hmmm, this SHOULD work, but it doesn't... Tried both /dev/uba as /dev/uba1, but ivman still tries to mount it (or does it? Or is it HAL giving that message?)

----------

## eikketk

Should be HAL. Ivman doesnt care about USB sticks, normally

----------

## Rainmaker

OK, so according to /etc/hal/hald.conf, I need an fdi file to tell HAL I don't want to use uba.

Any idea of the format of this file? Google came up empty...

----------

## Raku

I found out how to fix my ivman... (didn't want to mount my CDs). It was because of wrong fstab. I delete my old entries, and let ivman/hal to add theirs (via fstab-sync). And it added:

```

/dev/hdg                /media/cdrecorder       iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

/dev/hde                /media/cdrom1           iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

```

but this entries sucks !!!

instead of /dev/hdg there should be /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 (this is link to /dev/hdg).

so my entries looks now like that:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1               /media/cdrw       iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0                /media/cdrom           iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

```

but ivman/hal start to annoying me: although everything works on my entries in fstab, they added theirs, so no it looks like:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /media/cdrw     iso9660,udf     exec,user,noauto,ro     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /media/cdrom    iso9660,udf     exec,user,noauto,ro     0 0

/dev/hdg                /media/cdrecorder       iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

/dev/hde                /media/cdrom1           iso9660,udf exec,user,noauto,ro 0 0

```

why I know, that ivman/hal is wrong?

```

raku@demon:~$ mount |grep cdrom

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /media/cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

And it took me about a week to solve this problem - it's because of mappings which I made about couple months ago. After commenting it out, it works like a charm 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## teutzz

switching from ivman+hal+dbus all cvs versions to ivman+hal+dbus from portage raised some problems.. lolz  :Sad: (

--> when i insert a cd by pushing the cdrom eject/insert button it gets mounted but doesn't get unmounted when pressing the same button, but when i mount a cd (not yet inserted in the cdrom, but present in the cdrom tray) using the mount comand the cd (first gets sucked in and) gets mounted and i can unmount it by just pressing the cdroms eject button

and it's kinda frustating...

----------

## Rainmaker

are you using any file manager which mounts cd's automaticlly? I have the same problem if rox is open on my /mnt/ and I click on cdrom...

Guess you'll have to wait to let ivman mount it, then refresh, then click the cdrom dir.

----------

## babo

ok, my gag is:

I'we managed to get it working, through portage. ivman still doesn't umount cd, but ejects them. And when I aded ivman to default in rc-update I couldn't start the system. It got to a starting automounter, than automounter couldn't find some devices, well I remember seing something with hal and usb in that lines. /hal/ in every line as I remember.

But acording to udev guide I have everything set up right. And have gentoo=nodevfs in grub.conf. 

The system boots ok, if ivman is not in rc-update as default and I run it later.

OOOOOO, now I remembered, when this failed the fork was set to "false" and debug to "true"

I'm going to reboot now and see what happens.

# a lot of monolog for nothing a?

----------

## babo

Yes, it reboots ok now.

But it's still not umounting

----------

## Tanisete

Hi to all:

I'm now a bit desperate about ivman... so many tries, reading the hole thread... without success. It tries to mount the cd's, but it doesn't umount them... with or without the patch, from the portage tree or cvs... there's no eject event in my machine...

Is there a solution to this?

Thanks a lot

----------

## tkdfighter

```
dbus-monitor --system
```

 is not giving me any messages. From what I've read, it seems that udev isn't working. It's supposed to show the device if a cd is inserted, otherwise it shouldn't show the device, right? Well the node is always there. Could somebody post their udev rules? And did I get this right?

----------

## babo

As I know, I didn't touch the udev rules. Just followed the udev guide in docs section on gentoo page. And it worked. Did you do everything acording to the guide?

----------

## tkdfighter

I did. But no matter what I did, it would not produce any device nodes for my cdrw and dvdrom drives. So I started playing around with the rules. In the end, I discovered that the module ide-cd was not being loaded. I added that to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it worked.

But now you have me thinking. I'll try and see what happens when I comment out those rules, now that the module is being loaded.

----------

## tkdfighter

Well, I tried. Now it's making the devices, but still no messages from dbus thus far.

----------

## tallest

I seem to have ivman working properly as it automounts cds when I put them in, but it won't eject them when I press the eject button. I ran dbus-monitor --system and saw output when I put the cd in, but nothing when I pressed the eject button. Might dbus not support my drives?

Thanks, 

Aaron

----------

## get sirius

Forgive my newbie-ish question, but I'm accustomed to "#" being used to comment out a line; is "<!--" that I've been seeing recently in other config files as well as the ivman config files a new way to comment out a line?  Is it just the "<", or the "<!", or what?

----------

## dkure

Its the  "<!" that is used for commenting, but adding the extra dashes allows for easier readibility and is recommended. and for closing all you need is ">" but again "-->" is the recommended.

----------

## get sirius

So, to uncomment, I delete the "<!" and can leave the closing ">"?  Or do I delete the closing ">" also?

And thanks for responding so quickly!  :Smile: 

----------

## babo

leave "<" and ">"

----------

## G2k

thnx, great tool worked great first shot!

----------

## get sirius

Thanks.  I'll have a go at editing them now.  :Smile: 

----------

## aries

it seems i have the same problem as jawest12. But I could not find a solution in this forum.

After emerge -bv ivman the compilation starts and finally fails with:

```

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-debug CC=gcc CFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu  --no-create --no-recursion

configure: warning: CC=gcc: invalid host type

configure: warning: CFLAGS=-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer : invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

make: *** [config.status] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/ivman-0.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.[code][/code][code][/code]
```

----------

## aries

The problem is solved:

upgrading libtools to version 1.5.2-r7 solved the problem.

I thougth this kind of problem are handled in the ebuilds?

Or is the compiler and tools assumed to be up to date?

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

i gave it a shot today on my laptop with udev, and no luck dbus-monitor --system picked up no activity of any kind. So I tried it on my other laptop thats not using udev, and it works perfectly, with cdroms anyways. Just my input on the matter. I would like to get this working on the udev laptop. Any ideas why this is happening.

----------

## bero74

I have tried to get ivman to work for some time now, but only with some luck. I have emerged dbus-0.22-r1, hal-0.2 and ivman-0.3. I have also tried hal-0.4.1. After the emerge I start /etc/init.d/hald and /etc/init.d/ivman.

I have one dvd-burner (hdc) and one dvd-reader (hdd). Hald seems to detect my dvd-readers and ivman mounts the media, but some times on some cds I get very strange content-listings. Theres no problem mounting the same cds manually though.

----------

## chichibabin

 *Quote:*   

> I do have a sour taste from supermount. I have installed all with no problems, but I have no /etc/conf.d/ivman file. Any ideas?

 

I have just installed upgraded to 2.6.9 only to find supermount has been dropped and there not being an easy to implement alternative  :Sad:  . I've followed the how to in this thread but I too am missing the /etc/conf.d/ivman file. Was this issue resolved? Everything else compiled and starts fine, just nothing happens when I insert a disc. Any help please?

Cheers,

Sat

----------

## genstef

There is no conf.d/ivman because unlocking does not work as user, therefore we did not include the conf.d file in the official package

----------

## chichibabin

 *Quote:*   

> There is no conf.d/ivman because unlocking does not work as user, therefore we did not include the conf.d file in the official package

 

I see, but I still cannot get my cdrom to automatically mount. I have tried editing the /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml file by enabling debug, disabling fork, stopping ivman and then running it from the console.

```
Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

```

If I try and load a CD I get no debug information. Are there any other tests I can do to try and locate the problem?

Cheers

Sat

----------

## babo

What do you mean by "everything else works"?

What is your output of

```
dbus-monitor --system
```

when you insert or eject a cd?

----------

## genstef

chichibabin, do you run udev?

(just checking the prerequired things)

----------

## chichibabin

I have udev and the associated utilities present in /sbin and have udevd running as process in the background. I also executed udevstart. But the drive still won't mount?

Cheers,

Sat

----------

## genstef

Could you try the ~x86 of udev,hal,dbus? Which versions do you have?

----------

## chichibabin

I have udev-046, hal-0.4.1,dbus-0.22-r2 and ivman-0.3 all emerged with "ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS="~x86". No files have been edited after emerging. Could it be something to with my fstab file?

Sat

----------

## chichibabin

 *Quote:*   

> What do you mean by "everything else works"?
> 
> What is your output of 

 

It's:

```
dbus-monitor --system

Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused

```

Sat

----------

## genstef

Do you run it as user, or why is permission denied? These apps should be run as root.

----------

## chichibabin

I get the same error as root. Could possibly be a kernel config issue?

Sat

----------

## genstef

Could be, maybe you have disabled the userspace events although default is yes.

----------

## chichibabin

Could you tell me exactly what config options need to be enabled?

Cheers,

Sat

----------

## genstef

What kernel do you use? I think this option has been introduced after 2.6.9, at least I cant find it in my 2.6.9 config and I removed all >2.6.9 kernels after reinstalling.

----------

## chichibabin

I'm using 2.6.9-gentoo-r6. I too can't find anything in the config file regarding userspace. Do I need a 2.6.10 kernel then?

Cheers

Sat

----------

## genstef

no, you dont, there is something else wrong, I dont know sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## chichibabin

I'm going to have to apply the supermount patch. Thanks for your help.

Sat

----------

## genstef

oh, if you want to do something kernel-wise, you can of course try 2.6.10-rc2

The kernel should be better, faster, cooler, less buggy than 2.6.9

----------

## peterk0

I was wondering if somebody ever successfuly mounted something else then cd, dvd with ivman... I know it officially doesn't support it yet but...

I'm really happy with the functionality so far.

But also need my usb stick mounted... pls LMK

----------

## pronvit

isn't all of this very complex way to do simple things? I have to install 3 additional layers (dbus, hal, ivman) in order to do the same thing as supermount which is (was) just kernel module. as I can see in this thread, ivman doesn't work correctly all the time and why I have to install and have running all the time three additional daemons (what other programs use dbus and hal now?) to get unstable functionality. I mean isn't there some easier way to do this, eg. rewriting supermount but w/o its problems mentioned everywhere?

----------

## genstef

Supermount is the problem in itself, because it is in the kernel, and we should not put things in the kernel, that can be done in userspace, so its no solution to rewrite it.

And if you think that ivman has problems, then please help us to solve them, thats how open-source works, people see problems and try to solve them and improve the project.

----------

## pronvit

I'm also software developer and I understand that ivman is in development and some problems with them are normal. but from point of end user - supermount doesn't require to install and configure something more than standard system, it does exactly what I want (I don't want autoplay and so on, I even don't want to automount cdrom when it's inserted - I just want to (un)plug and access my USB HDD and change CDs in drive anytime I want w/o executing (u)mount commands and so on) and, also from user's point, supermount does this very well, even if it's very-very bad thing. and now somebody removed it from kernel and says me to install 3 more packages and after this only CDROMs will work.

again, i'm not saying that ivman+... is bad, I just don't see any reason to use it because it doesn't add any more functionality but requires more - maybe I'm missing something?

----------

## soya

yes, i agree, i also think that the fact of having 3 running processes, having to install them and execute at boot time it's a step backwards. Automount when inserted it's ok, but it should have to work also with samba, nfs, usb and it would be ok also if it could umount the media without having to cd out of the directory.

I think that what linux needs is a tool being capable of automount cdroms, dvd, usb, samba shares and also nfs. it should be capable of detect everything when inserted or online (offering you the possibility of accessing to them or not). Also being capable of umount them at any moment (like supermount does). I think it would be a list of minimium requisists, my point is that linux doesn't have to be less than M$ so it should be capable of everything M$ is, and of course in a better way.

----------

## rohan28

Well, it seems like interest in Ivman has waned a fair bit... but if anyone is interested, I would like to announce that I have added automount support for USB devices to Ivman   :Very Happy: 

Anyone who wants Ivman to automatically mount their USB disks, please go here and try it out.  It works perfectly for me, but I'd like to get some feedback.

Hopefully this will encourage more people away from that dreaded 'supermount' thing  :Smile: 

----------

## Dodgeram01

Are there any additional configuration settings one must perform for automounting a usb-storage device which is known as /dev/camera after having installed your ebuilds rohan28? When I run ivman manually and turn my camera on, ivman doesn't seem to catch it.

----------

## rohan28

There should be no extra options to be applied, but I've only tested it with USB sticks so far.  When you plug in your camera, does an entry appear for it in /etc/fstab?  If not, then this is an issue with HAL, not with Ivman.  If it does appear in /etc/fstab, but doesn't automount, then please send me a copy of the output of 'lshal' and I'll try to code support for it.

By the way, just to be absolutely sure... you can see this camera as a drive in Windows, right?  I don't want to waste time trying to do something that can't be done  :Smile: 

----------

## hoeeg

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> Well, it seems like interest in Ivman has waned a fair bit... but if anyone is interested, I would like to announce that I have added automount support for USB devices to Ivman  
> 
> Anyone who wants Ivman to automatically mount their USB disks, please go here and try it out.  It works perfectly for me, but I'd like to get some feedback.
> 
> Hopefully this will encourage more people away from that dreaded 'supermount' thing 

 

Its only after reading trough this long thread that i realise that maybe installing ivman was a dead-end.

I will give it another chance and try out your patch.

----------

## genstef

Here is a new ebuild for portage to include it:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~genstef/files/ivman-0.3-r1.ebuild

(you need the ./files from /usr/portage/sys-apps/ivman/files when you place it in your overlay)

Thank you rohan28, it works great, and it is really a big step  :Smile: 

But I think there is no need for cvs ebuilds here, which are not in portage.

----------

## rohan28

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Here is a new ebuild for portage to include it:
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~genstef/files/ivman-0.3-r1.ebuild
> 
> ...

 

Thank you for that, genstef...  I do not have much experience with ebuilds, I'm not really sure of the best way to do things (as is evidenced by the hackiness of the ebuild I wrote  :Smile: )

Ikke has graciously given me CVS access to the project, so with any luck I'll get the USB code integrated in the main trunk soon...

----------

## rohan28

OK, just for everyone's info, USB support is now in the CVS code available from sourceforge - http://sourceforge.net/projects/ivman.  Gentoo users will probably be able to simply emerge a new version with USB support soon, without messing with overlays and such  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanisete

Hi to all!!

I've emerged ivman with the new usb support... but for me it doesn't work (with an usb hard disk)... this is the log from ivman:

```

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_59f_351_0_-1_10000E0003C809D7

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_59f_351_0_-1_10000E0003C809D7

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_59f_351_0_-1_10000E0003C809D7_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_59f_351_0_-1_10000E0003C809D7_0

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_1

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_1_0_0_0

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_6853-5BA9

hal_interface.c:86 (hal_device_added) Added: /dev/sda1

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2

hal_interface.c:86 (hal_device_added) Added: /dev/sda2

hal_interface.c:42 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5

hal_interface.c:86 (hal_device_added) Added: /dev/sda5

```

What can be happening??

In fact... why hal doesn't look for /dev/usb2? because udev was supposed to solve that... and i have a rule for this usb device that works manually mounting it...

With a usb stick, happens a different thing. The device is tried to be mounted, but it doesn't use udev rules!!

```

manager.c:254 (ivm_media_changed) Device appears to be volume on USB disk

manager.c:188 (ivm_cdrom_policy) In cdrom_policy

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_audio on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.disc.has_data on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5

manager.c:210 (ivm_cdrom_policy) Device: /dev/sda5

manager.c:223 (ivm_cdrom_policy) It's data on USB

IvmConfigActions.c:214 (get_actions) Nodeset is null

manager.c:150 (ivm_device_mount) Mounting /dev/sda5

mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sda5 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab

```

Talking about other topic... I've been using ivman and i have to say that for an average user... it works great!!

Thanks a lot for all the help!!

----------

## rohan28

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> Hi to all!!
> 
> I've emerged ivman with the new usb support... but for me it doesn't work (with an usb hard disk)... this is the log from ivman:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Could you also post the output of 'lshal' with the device attached, please?

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> With a usb stick, happens a different thing. The device is tried to be mounted, but it doesn't use udev rules!!
> ...

 

OK... you told udev to name it /dev/usb2, right?  So when you plug the drive in, does an entry appear for /dev/usb2 in fstab?  I'm not sure of all the details of how HAL works, but Ivman just uses the device string passed to it by HAL, so maybe HAL is reporting the wrong string?

I'll try duplicating this on my machine...

By the way, Ivman with USB support is now in official portage, so no more messing with overlays...  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

Using UDEV rules to rename the device seems to work fine for me.  The following two rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules both worked (only one at a time, of course  :Smile: ):

```

# name USB disk /dev/usb, but only one can be plugged at a time

BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="usb%n"

# name USB disk /dev/usb/sda etc

BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="usb/%k"

```

When using either of these rules, the entries get put into fstab and Ivman mounts them successfully.

Maybe your UDEV rules are matching the device itself, but not the volumes on it?  Are you using UDEV-045 and HAL-0.4.2?

----------

## yanos

Well, for me it works partially: the usb stick mounts fine, but then only root gets to see the files. The entry created in fstab looks like this:

```

/dev/sda                /media/usbdisk1         vfat    noauto,user,exec,noatime,sync 0 0

```

ls -l of /media gives:

```

drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root        48 Nov 28 18:59 cdrw

dr-xr-xr-x  4 4294967295 4294967295 136 Mar 28  2001 dvdrom

drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root        48 Nov 28 18:59 floppy

drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root        48 Nov 28 18:59 idedisk

drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root        48 Dec  1 18:44 usbdisk

drwxr--r--  4 root       root       22K Dec 31  1969 usbdisk1

```

the weird thing is the 'last modified' field in konqueror doesn't show anything. I Don't know why I have both a usbstick and a usbstick1 directory. 

On a related note, should I remove my fstab entries for my removable medias (the one that i've put myself, when I wasn't using udev and friends)?

----------

## rohan28

The permissions on mounted volumes are handled by HAL.  Since the Ivman process runs as root (which is the only sensible way to have it running for a multi-user system), any volumes will be mounted as root, and by default not accessible by other users (I guess... it might be different for different systems).

If you copy the file /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi to /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi, then add this line within the block of similar lines (near the top): 

```

<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.umask=0000" type="bool">true</merge>

```

...then the mount option of 'umask=0000' will be applied to new entries in fstab, giving everyone access to the filesystem.  This is a somewhat hacky solution, since not all filesystems even support the 'umask' option; in future it might be a good idea to implement customisable mount options for certain filesystems or even for unique devices (so, for instance, you could configure your particular USB drive to always be mounted with write permissions only for you, while other USB drives would be mounted r/w for everyone... sounds like a good idea to me  :Smile: )

The /media/usbdisk directory is probably left over from hald crashing or otherwise failing to remove it (HAL is in full control over the generation of mount points, Ivman has nothing to do with it).  Just remove the usbdisk directory, and the next time you plug a USB drive, that's the directory that hopefully will be used.

With regards to fstab entries... for drives which are not always there (like USB drives), you don't want to have an fstab entry.  For drives which are always there but don't always have media (like CD drives), have a normal fstab entry (i.e. no supermount or autofs tricks) and make sure 'noauto' is an option (so the drive isn't automatically mounted at boot).

Hope this solves your problems  :Smile: 

(by the way, I can't help wondering what the deal is with your /media/dvdrom directory, why is it apparently owned by user with UID -1?)

----------

## hoeeg

Hi

I emerged ivman-0.3-r1 but it does'nt mount my usbdisk.

It turns up in fstab when plugged in.

```

/dev/sdb1               /media/usbdisk          ext3    exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sdb5               /media/_XTERNALDOS      vfat    exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

```

Here is the log.

```

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 7

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Storage Device    Rev: 0100

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon USB Mass Storage device found at 7

Dec 15 17:40:27 charon scsi.agent[12514]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host4/4:0:0:0

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_840_80_1_-1_0000100010000000A53E

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_840_80_1_-1_0000100010000000A53E_0

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_4

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_4_0_0_0

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16

Dec 15 17:40:28 charon fstab-sync[12576]: added mount point /media/usbdisk for /dev/sdb1

Dec 15 17:40:29 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_c1a18590-6e62-4875-aeb4-09ada08e2917

Dec 15 17:40:29 charon ivman: Added: /dev/sdb1

Dec 15 17:40:29 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_18

Dec 15 17:40:29 charon ivman: Added: /dev/sdb2

Dec 15 17:40:29 charon fstab-sync[12580]: added mount point /media/_XTERNALDOS for /dev/sdb5

Dec 15 17:40:30 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_BA48-6399

Dec 15 17:40:30 charon ivman: Added: /dev/sdb5

```

From IvmConfigMappings.xml

```

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/hda" maps="/media/cdrecorder" />

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/hdb" maps="/media/cdrom" />

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/sdb1" maps="/media/usbdisk" />

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/sdb5" maps="/media/_XTERNALDOS" />

```

My dvd-recorder on /dev/hda gets mounted just fine.

----------

## yanos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Since the Ivman process runs as root (which is the only sensible way to have it running for a multi-user system), any volumes will be mounted as root, and by default not accessible by other users
> 
> 

 

This is why it bugs me. Users can access the dvd but not the usbstick. It would have been more logical if all users either had access to everything or anything.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you copy the file /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi to /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi...
> 
> 

 

I don't have such files:

```

[root] ~ # ll /usr/share/hal/fdi/

total 8.0K

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   48 Oct 12 11:09 10generic

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  264 Oct 12 11:09 20freedesktop

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  603 Oct 12 11:09 fdi.dtd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.6K Oct 12 11:09 fdi.rng

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> by the way, I can't help wondering what the deal is with your /media/dvdrom directory, why is it apparently owned by user with UID -1?
> 
> 

 

Beats me, it's like that when there is a dvd in the drive. Thanks for the help!

----------

## Tanisete

I'm using hal 0.4.1 and udev-045.

The lshal output that is related to the usb hard disk is this:

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'usbdisk'  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'ext3'  (string)

  volume.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  volume.size = 78682996224  (0x1251df3e00)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 153677727  (0x928ef9f)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'ext3'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (ext3)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda5'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda5'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 15  (0xf)  (int)

  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'msdos_partition_table'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (msdos_partition_table)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_6853-5BA9'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'usbdisk'  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'vfat'  (string)

  volume.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_6853-5BA9'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  volume.size = 81356212224  (0x12f1354800)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 158898852  (0x9789aa4)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = '6853-5BA9'  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = 'FAT32'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (vfat)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'

  volume.is_partition = false  (bool)

  storage.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)

  storage.removable = false  (bool)

  info.product = 'WD1600BB-00FTA0'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'WDC'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_59f_351_0_-1_10000E0003C809D7_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = 'WDC'  (string)

  storage.model = 'WD1600BB-00FTA0'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_0_0_0_0'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = true  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)
```

The output of lshal for the usbstick is:

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_option.noatime = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.mount_option.sync = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'usbdisk'  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'vfat'  (string)

  volume.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_5'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 131  (0x83)  (int)

  volume.size = 130777088  (0x7cb8000)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 255424  (0x3e5c0)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = 'FAT32'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (vfat)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda5'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda5'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'msdos_partition_table'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (msdos_partition_table)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda2'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda2'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1'

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_option.noatime = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.mount_option.sync = true  (bool)

  volume.policy.desired_mount_point = 'usbdisk'  (string)

  volume.policy.mount_filesystem = 'vfat'  (string)

  volume.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 11  (0xb)  (int)

  volume.size = 130777088  (0x7cb8000)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 255424  (0x3e5c0)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = 'FAT32'  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'vfat'  (string)

  info.product = 'Volume (vfat)'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda/sda1'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'

  volume.is_partition = false  (bool)

  storage.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'BAR'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'USB'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_noserial_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = 'USB'  (string)

  storage.model = 'BAR'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_1_0_0_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = true  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sda'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)
```

Also, these are the rules i use for udev:

```
BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{product}="Flash Disk      ",  NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbbar%n"

BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{product}="LaCie Hard Drive USB",  NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbhd%n"
```

Thanks a lot for the patch and all the help rohan!!

----------

## Tanisete

Ok, now my usbbar is working (I have to follow the recomendation of wiritng umask=0000 option in fstab).

But for the hard drive usb disk, the problem remains the same. The ivman output is the same from above. Do you know what can be happening? I use this disk a lot, and it would be great that it could be automounted!

Thanks a lot for the patience!!

----------

## rohan28

Tanisete and hoeeg - your USB hard disks aren't mounting because Ivman checks for USB volumes by looking at the info.bus property of the parent device (e.g. for /dev/sda2 it looks at /dev/sda).  It expects to get 'usb', but apparently USB hard disks don't set info.bus = 'usb'?  (USB sticks do.)  As of yesterday, in the CVS version of Ivman, the new behaviour is to try to mount absolutely anything for which volume.policy.should_mount = true or for which storage.policy.should_mount = true on the parent device, which works with everything I've seen so far.  This is a much better way of doing things... of course, CVS isn't really acceptable, so a proper release will hopefully be made within a week  :Smile: 

Tanisete - your UDEV rules don't seem to be working at all!  Are you sure there's a SYSFS{product} value?  There isn't for any devices on my system.  To see valid values which can be used with SYSFS{} in UDEV rules, look at the files in /sys/block/sda/device (substituting sda with whatever the actual device is, of course).  'vendor' and 'model' are good candidates for what you want.

Hoeeg - you don't need those lines in IvmConfigMapping.xml (although they won't break anything).  This file is used for situations where you want to use an existing fstab entry which specifies a symlink; e.g. if you had an fstab entry set up for /dev/cdrom, which was a symlink to /dev/hdc, then you'd put 

```
<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/cdrom" />
```

 to make sure that when Ivman gets passed the device /dev/hdc, it uses the fstab entry for /dev/cdrom.  These files will be better documented eventually!

Yanos - try updating to HAL 0.4.2 if it's not too much trouble (it doesn't take too long to compile).  Then follow the previous instructions.  Alternatively, as a work-around, you can put your own entry into fstab for /dev/sda with the option umask=0000, but then if the device ever gets a name besides /dev/sda it will not work.  I agree, the default settings for HAL are somewhat odd  :Smile:   In the future, Ivman will support adding extra mount options, with some good defaults being set - the goal is to eventually make it work fine with everything out-of-the-box.

----------

## yanos

ok, I upgrade to 0.4.2 and did the umask thingy. Now, I can see the files on my usb stick as a normal user but I couldn't unmount the device. I change 'storage.policy.default.mount_option.user' to 'storage.policy.default.mount_option.users' and the 'storage.policy.default.mount_option.exec' directive to 'storage.policy.default.mount_option.noexec' (those two options are mutually exclusive, I think) and everything works great now! 

Only remaining problem with hal/ivman is that I can't eject audio cd or dvd movie by pressing on the eject button of the drive. I have to 'eject /dev/hdd' or to unmount it as root to eject the media. And where can I tell ivman witch app I want to start when inserting an dvd? Right now it starts mplayer but it doesn't support dvd navigation so I want to change for xine or ogle.

thank you again for all the help!

----------

## yanos

Forget the part about starting apps after inserting a dvd. I just found out that it was in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml. Stupid me   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rohan28

Right now you can configure which programs handle CD and DVD autoplaying in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml.

I'm working on the problems with ejecting audio CDs - I think the problem is that, since audio CDs aren't actually mounted, Ivman never gets sent an unmount message, which is when it calls 'eject'.  I have no idea what the problem with DVDs would be, I unfortunately don't have a DVD drive  :Sad: 

----------

## yanos

In /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml, some action works and some aren't. For example

<ivm:Option name="autoplay_dvd_cmd" value="mplayer dvd://1 -really-quiet -fs" />

works but 

<ivm:Option name="autoplay_cda_cmd" value="cdplay -d %d -c" />

doesn't ('cdplay -d /dev/hdd -c' in a shell works fine). Could this be that 

<ivm:Option name="eject_cmd" value="eject %d" />

is nerver catched for similar reasons?

----------

## rohan28

Phew... just finished rewriting many large chunks of Ivman.  It's now much, much more configurable than before (you can have arbitrary commands run when a new device is added with any HAL attributes you specify).  Examples of entries in IvmConfigActions.xml:

```

    <!-- example - mount volume with UUID 4170-DC9F accessible only for user with UID 1000 -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="4170-DC9F">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0077" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="uid=1000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- example - don't mount /dev/camera -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/camera">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- example - log whenever someone mounts or unmounts a device -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo %d mounted at `date` >> /var/log/mounts'" />

        <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo unmounted at `date` >> /var/log/mounts'" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

It supports adding extra mount options, and the default configuration mounts non-Linux (e.g. VFAT) partitions as read/write for everyone, fixing the permissions problem many people had with their USB sticks.

It also detects in a different, hopefully more correct manner whether or not a volume is mountable, so with any luck the people who had USB hard drives whose volumes wouldn't mount, will now find that they do.

The problem with audio CDs not being able to eject also seems solved.  I can't say whether or not this is the case for DVDs, not having a DVD drive  :Sad: 

Anyway, I really encourage everyone to check out this new version - 0.4_rc1.  If last time is anything to go by, Genstef will probably have it in portage within a day, but impatient people can get an ebuild here (although it was only released on sourceforge an hour ago and probably isn't on m/any mirrors yet).

It seems entirely stable to me so far, but considering that there are now limitless possible configurations, it's almost certain that there's a few bugs in it.  So, please test  :Smile:   I would especially be interested in tests from those who had USB hard drives which previously didn't work, and those who have DVD drives.

Finally, I think it is time for me to get some sleep.  Goodnight all  :Smile: 

----------

## cbr

It's tarred like so that it is in the future for me  :Wink:  Can't compile it atm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## grover

Same problem here. Just touch all the files including the ones in src and src/IvmConfig and add a blank INSTALL file and it should compile ok.

Just tried it with my USB stick, and straight away it is now accessible by all users. Nice work  :Smile: 

----------

## genstef

When I try to install this I see:

```

/usr/lib/libIvmConfig.a

/usr/lib/libIvmConfig.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libIvmConfig.la

/usr/lib/libIvmConfig.0 -> libIvmConfig.0.0.0 1103209948

/usr/lib/libIvmConfig -> libIvmConfig.0.0.0 1103209948

```

Is this right? It works, but it seems kinda strange to delete the .so of a library. Do other people also have the files renamed to non-.so?

----------

## Tanisete

I've emerged the new version, and it works for both the usbstick and the usb hard disk!!! 

I don't have such problems Genstef...

```
rw-r--r--  1 root root 12636 dic 16 22:31 /usr/lib/libIvmConfig.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   982 dic 16 22:31 /usr/lib/libIvmConfig.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 dic 16 22:31 /usr/lib/libIvmConfig.so -> libIvmConfig.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 dic 16 22:31 /usr/lib/libIvmConfig.so.0 -> libIvmConfig.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 11636 dic 16 22:31 /usr/lib/libIvmConfig.so.0.0.0

```

Only another question... I suppose it must be a stupid thing but... if i want to umount a partition from the usb device without umounting the other one... i can't. Only root user can. Is there any way in the new config to do it? I have found no one.

Anyway, great great work!!!

----------

## rohan28

Tanisete, yes, there is a way to allow users to unmount.  Unfortunately it has to be put into the /etc/fstab file, which means that Ivman can't provide it as an extra option; you have to put it in your HAL files.

As you may have already done, copy /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi to /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi, and add the following line near the other mount options:

```

<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>

```

If you already have a mount_option.user line, change it to users (the two options are mutually exclusive so I'm not sure what will happen if you set them both to true).

Also, if there are certain volumes on that drive that you never want to automatically mount, you can find out their unique ID by running lshal (look for volume.uuid), then putting an entry like this in IvmConfigActions.xml:

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="0bad-f00d">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

Grrr.  I apologise for all the problems with the package.  The automake system drives me crazy sometimes (admittedly because I don't understand a lot of it!).  I'll fix the problems ASAP.  Oh well, that'll teach me to make a release when I'm in need of sleep  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

A fixed package is making its way around the sourceforge mirrors.  It's the same filename, so for the next day or so, to be sure that you're getting the new package rather than the old one, here's the digest (paste this into /usr/local/portage/sys-apps/ivman/digest-ivman-0.4_rc1)

```

MD5 6faad9e6dfb54e700bf6fe105e008ca2 ivman-0.4_rc1.tar.bz2 205862

```

You can also get the new package here

What a mess.  I'll certainly be more careful in any future releases.  Oh well, at least it worked for a couple of people straight away  :Smile: 

----------

## genstef

I think the new default owners are too open. 0770 and owner root, group users should be enough. Granting even rw-access to all means also nobody could write to the stick and delete important data.

On a normal gentoo desktop system, whcih ivman is for, every (real) user should be in the users group. So if we only allow this group to view the data, we have a much higher level of security.

And maybe there is some interesting data on the stick?

----------

## cbr

I have a problem that i have always had with ivman. It mounts great, everything is nice BUT when i press the CDROM eject button, it doesnt unmount the CD. It still stays in 'mount' although the CD has ejected. Is there a solution to this?

----------

## hoeeg

ivman-0.4_rc1 mounts my usb hard drive with an ext3 and a fat32 partition, my dvd drive (with a data cd), and it even somehow manage to get my lousy cdrom mounted. 

With the cdrom i'm not sure if it's a hardware error, or something else.

Great work, thanks.

With a dvd (film) in the dvd-recorder i can not eject with the eject button.

----------

## Tanisete

I tried to follow the configuration you told me rohan, but the partitions i don't want to mount are mounted anyway (boot partition and windows partition). I post here the IvmConfigActions.xml:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ivm:ActionsConfig version="0.2" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

     <!-- unlock everything - harmless for devices without tray locking -->

    <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />  

    

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="5C06-B183">

            <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="ecb0c588-45b8-47d7-96e0-9ee4417e2984">

            <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- try to mount any mountable volume at all -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- don't try to mount audio CDs -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_audio" value="true">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_data" value="false">

       <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- mount some non-Linux filesystems read/write for everyone -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="ntfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="npfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    

    <!-- example - autoplay CDs with audio tracks and no data tracks -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="cd_rom">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_audio" value="true">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_data" value="false">

                <ivm:Option name="exec" value="cdplay -d %d -c" />

                <ivm:Option name="execas" value="nobody" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

   

    <!-- example - autoplay video DVDs -->

    <!-- video DVD detection is an ugly hack at the moment, because it's not

         possible to tell if a DVD contains video without mounting it first.

    That's why we don't use a 'Match' to tell if a volume is a video

    DVD yet. -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Option name="execdvd" value="/usr/bin/mplayer dvd://1 -really-quiet -fs" />

    --> 

    

    <!-- example - mount volume with UUID 4170-DC9F accessible only for

         user with UID 1000 -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="4170-DC9F">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0077" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="uid=1000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

    

    <!-- example - don't mount /dev/camera -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/camera">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

    <!-- example - log whenever someone mounts or unmounts a device -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo %d mounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts'" />

        <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo unmounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts'" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

</ivm:ActionsConfig>    
```

Also, my normal user doesn't have permissions for umount any mounted system. Mi storage.fdi in 95userpolicy is:

```

<device>

    <match key="info.udi" string="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer">

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_root" type="string">/media</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.use_managed_keyword" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.managed_keyword.primary" type="string">managed</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.managed_keyword.secondary" type="string">kudzu</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.noauto" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.pamconsole" type="bool">false</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.exec" type="bool">true</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

```

I think this can happen because i use my own fstab to mount these partitions, and not the fstab-rsync (but the windows partition has a users option).

Can you help me (again)?

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## rohan28

Tanisete: I can help you with the first problem.  You've put the rules for the particular volumes you don't want mounted before the rule mounting everything in ivm.mountable.  The rules need to be put after that one, because rules later in the file take higher precedence (meaning that if you put the rules before the ivm.mountable rule, they are overridden by it).

As for your second problem... yes, it probably is because you've got your own fstab rules.  But, if I understand you correctly, you've put a 'users' option in fstab for the Windows partition, but you still can't umount without being root?  That's odd; can you please post the contents of /etc/fstab while the hard drive is plugged in?

People having problems with eject:  grrr.  How annoying!  I had problems with ejecting audio CDs with the old Ivman, but with this version I can eject them fine.  Pity not everyone is having as good luck  :Smile:   I'm also curious about video DVDs - I was under the impression that video DVDs are just like data DVDs, except they contain video.  But if people are having problems ejecting video DVDs and not data DVDs, I guess that's not the case  :Smile:   Anyway, I'll pepper the code with debug statements to find out exactly what goes on when ejecting a disc, and see if I can do anything about it.

Genstef: with regards to permissions, I agree  :Smile:   There's no point in having a 'users' group if applications grant permissions to users outside of this group.  On a related note... do all distros have a 'users' group?  Is the group always (or usually) gid 100?

My apologies for the delayed replies, my 'always-on' cable internet connection has been down for most of the last few days  :Sad: 

----------

## genstef

Problems with eject were common in the "-cvs" ebuilds that were not made by me, because you can setup ivman to run as user there, which basically breaks unlocking.

I think there is also a simple explanation for the video-dvd problem. The player locks the drive again when ivman has unlocked it, so you cant eject it.

----------

## rohan28

I'm certainly not going to provide support for running Ivman as anything but root (although I do want it to be able to run programs using credentials of other users - maybe even reading config files from other users' home directories).

Since it's running as root, Ivman definitely should be able to unlock the drive even if another application has locked it.  Actually, the code is already supposed to do this, but obviously it's not working properly... it's on the top of my hitlist of bugs  :Smile: 

----------

## hoeeg

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm also curious about video DVDs - I was under the impression that video DVDs are just like data DVDs, except they contain video.  But if people are having problems ejecting video DVDs and not data DVDs, I guess that's not the case  

 

I dont know about that, i only had a video-dvd lying around. I can get a data-dvd, but probably not before monday.

The video-dvd dont get mounted

```

Dec 18 08:46:17 charon ivman: Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0

Dec 18 08:46:17 charon ivman: Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0

Dec 18 08:46:18 charon ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD

Dec 18 08:46:18 charon ivman: Attempting to mount /dev/hda

Dec 18 08:46:18 charon ivman: Calling /bin/mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda

```

And then... nothing. The drive is locked.

If i put a data cd in the drive it gets mounted.

----------

## rohan28

Is it possible to mount video DVDs at all (i.e. not using Ivman)?

Could you possibly post the relevant output of lshal with a video DVD in the drive?

----------

## hoeeg

Yes, it's possible to mount it manually, and then this turns up in the log.

```

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Devices table has 5 entries

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman:  "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_b20b2ac2-14f7-469b-88e5-885474827036"   "/"

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman:  "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_BA48-6399"   "/media/_XTERNALDOS"

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman:  "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_d1f2a75a-35eb-4739-aa4d-69925a08ecb1"   "/home"

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman:  "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD"   "/media/cdrecorder"

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman:  "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_c1a18590-6e62-4875-aeb4-09ada08e2917"   "/media/usbdisk"

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD

Dec 18 12:03:04 charon ivman: Event received but no action taken   Name: VolumeMount

```

It looks like a normal filesystem, so i guess it's like a data-dvd.

When its mounted, i can press the eject buttton, and ivman unmounts it.

Here's the output from lshal

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0'

  volume.is_partition = false  (bool)

  storage.policy.desired_mount_point = 'cdrecorder'  (string)

  storage.policy.mount_filesystem = 'auto'  (string)

  storage.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  storage.firmware_version = '2.16'  (string)

  info.product = '_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = ''  (string)

  storage.model = '_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'ide'  (string)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage.cdrom storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_0_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/hda'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = true  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/hda'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/hda'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

```

----------

## rohan28

OK, thank you, that output is helpful.  There's some more I'd like though (sorry to bug you), the output you posted is the output for drive, and now I'd like the output for the disc itself (which, by the looks of it, is /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD).

Actually... another thing, too  :Smile:   Could you possibly post the /etc/fstab line you're using for /dev/hda?  And can you also try commenting out the option for the UDF filesystem in IvmConfigActions.xml?  I'm very curious... Ivman is definitely calling mount, so maybe the umask=0000 option it's using is invalid for whatever filesystem is on the DVD (which I assume is UDF)?  'man mount' says that umask is valid for UDF filesystems, but it's worth a try...

----------

## Tanisete

Thanks rohan!! The configuration thing was a stupid thing...

About the fstab... wel... as now the windows paritition doesn't get mounted, i don't have the problem to umount it... But the problem, i think, is that my line was with "user" option, not with users...  so that's it!!! Ivman is working great here for all my devices... I haven't tried it with a video-dvd... let's do it.

No, video-dvd doesn't get mounted... this is my lshal output:

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Shrek 2'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Shrek 2'  (string)

  volume.disc.is_rewritable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_appendable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_blank = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_data = true  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_audio = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.type = 'dvd_rom'  (string)

  volume.size = 4294965248  (0xfffff800)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 2048  (0x800)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 9193984  (0x8c4a00)  (int)

  volume.is_disc = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.label = 'Shrek 2'  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'udf'  (string)

  info.product = 'Shrek 2'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

  block.major = 22  (0x16)  (int)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

```

If i comment the udf option... Yes!! it gets mounted (and i can browse the content)

 This is the fstab entry for my dvd drive:

```

/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd   auto      noauto,user,exec,ro,unhide      0 0
```

Hope it helps!!!

Thanks a lot for all the help rohan!!

----------

## rohan28

 *Quote:*   

> If i comment the udf option... Yes!! it gets mounted

 

Hmm, well I guess the mount man-page lied to me then  :Smile:   umask is supposed to be a valid option for UDF, but if commenting that option allows video DVDs to be mounted, then I guess it isn't.

Anyone having problems with video DVDs, try commenting the UDF line (this may solve eject problems too, but the eject handling code still needs to be thoroughly checked anyway - it's supposed to work in cases of failure too!)

----------

## hoeeg

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If i comment the udf option... Yes!! it gets mounted 
> 
> Anyone having problems with video DVDs, try commenting the UDF line
> 
> 

 

Its the same here, if i comment out the udf line it gets mounted.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There's some more I'd like though (sorry to bug you)
> 
> 

 

No problem

fstab looks like this

```

/dev/hda                /media/cdrecorder       auto    exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

```

And lshal for the disk.

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_OEL_DVD'  (string)

  volume.disc.is_rewritable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_appendable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_blank = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_data = true  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_audio = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.type = 'dvd_rom'  (string)

  volume.size = 4294965248  (0xfffff800)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 2048  (0x800)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 6931836  (0x69c57c)  (int)

  volume.is_disc = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = '/media/cdrecorder'  (string)

  volume.label = 'OEL_DVD'  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'iso9660'  (string)

  info.product = 'OEL_DVD'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.device = '/dev/hda'  (string)

  block.major = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_0'  (string)

```

----------

## Till Varoquaux

Small pb here:

```
Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0

hal_interface.c:40 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_SMC7204BRA

libhal.c 1134 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_SMC7204BRA

libhal.c 1134 : Error sending msg: No property storage.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (parseIvmConfigActions) /dev/hdc does not appear to be mountable

```

My cdrom is not mountable???? what the ....

----------

## rohan28

Till Varoquaux - Ivman considers something mountable if HAL says that it should be mounted; you can see from these two lines:

```
libhal.c 1134 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_SMC7204BRA 

libhal.c 1134 : Error sending msg: No property storage.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0
```

...that HAL doesn't specify that it should be mounted.  Are you using HAL 0.4.2?  If not, I suggest upgrading to it; if you are using 0.4.2 and it's still not working, could you please post the contents of /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi?

hoegg - OK, now I am really confused, your lshal output shows the disc as being iso9660, so why should it be affected by a UDF option?  Hmm.  Well, for now, just keep it commented so it works  :Smile:   If the permissions are such that non-root can read it anyway, then that UDF option was never even needed.

I happen to be acquiring a laptop with a DVD drive during this Christmas period (lucky me!), after which I'll try to get to the bottom of this.  In the long run it might be necessary to make some special rule to handle devices where volume.disc.type = 'dvd_rom' (since they seem so weird...)Last edited by rohan28 on Sun Dec 19, 2004 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Till Varoquaux

Ok, I upgraded to the cvs build for hald and everything is up and running.

Thanks a bunch rohan28 .... That was a great of a great help.

----------

## Genn

Very cool, I just got everything working.  I had to turn off fstab-sync because it was somehow breaking my mount command, and a I had to stop ivman from mounting my boot partition, but other then that it went fine.  Good job!  I'm looking forward to future updates.

----------

## cbr

 *cbr wrote:*   

> I have a problem that i have always had with ivman. It mounts great, everything is nice BUT when i press the CDROM eject button, it doesnt unmount the CD. It still stays in 'mount' although the CD has ejected. Is there a solution to this?

 

*bump*

----------

## genstef

cbr:

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Problems with eject were common in the "-cvs" ebuilds that were not made by me, because you can setup ivman to run as user there, which basically breaks unlocking.
> 
> I think there is also a simple explanation for the video-dvd problem. The player locks the drive again when ivman has unlocked it, so you cant eject it.

 

Do you use the -cvs version ebuild?

----------

## cbr

I used to use them. (ones from fluidportage) but even then i didnt use the user option. And now i'm using the version in portage and still have the problem.

----------

## rohan28

Hmm, that is troubling.  So, you say the CD ejects, but does not unmount?  On my system, ejecting a mounted CD forces it to unmount on a lower level than Ivman (at kernel level, I think).  I'm going over the 'eject' code anyway and trying to make it more robust, hopefully solving your problem in the process, but in the meantime... what kernel are you using?  What version of HAL?  Can you please show Ivman output when ejecting a CD?  Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

So, can you mount an usb stick with it these days? Or should I still use Gnome-Volume-Manager?

----------

## rohan28

Yes, USB sticks and hard drives are now supported.  That being said, if gnome-volume-manager works and you don't need to automount devices without being logged in to Gnome, then you may as well stick with it  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

cbr: have you ever had any other troubles with your CD drive?  At the moment, it's looking as though your drive simply might be 'weird'  :Smile:   Apparently there is no simple solution to the 'eject' problem; there exists a specification for CD drives to send a message to the OS when the eject button is pressed, but practically no CD drives do this (although Ivman does (attempt to) handle it).

So what happens in general for drives which do not support that feature (i.e. 99% of drives), is that Ivman unlocks the drive as soon as the CD is put in, and when you hit eject, the kernel (I think) is forced to unmount any filesystem on the CD.  It's the same thing as just yanking out a USB stick.

If the CD ejects but the filesystem isn't being unmounted for you, then as far as I can see, there is probably either something wrong with your kernel, or something weird with your CD drive.  I guess another possibility is that some program is continually trying to access the mounted filesystem, and your system is attempting to unmount the fs 'lazily', which means it doesn't finish unmounting until all programs stop using it.

Have you had any other problems with your CD drive?  What kernel are you running?  Are there any programs on your system you can think of that might be messing up the unmount process?

----------

## Arek75

I can't get DVD Autoplay to work - apparently, the DVD isn't being recognized as video.  Here's ivman's debug output:

```
Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0

hal_interface.c:40 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

IvmConfigActions.c:55 (parseIvmConfigActions) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

manager.c:202 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:167 (ivm_device_mount) Calling /bin/mount /dev/hdc (null) (null)

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

hal_interface.c:142 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

hal_interface.c:157 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:234 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1"        "/media/dvdrom"

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_HP_PRISONER_OF_AZKABAN_DISC1

hal_interface.c:208 (hal_device_condition) Event received but no action taken

 Name: VolumeMount

```

and the contents of /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ivm:ActionsConfig version="0.2" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

    <!-- syntax of this file:

         <ivm:Match name="matchname" value="matchvalue">

             <ivm:Option name="optionname1" value="optionvalue1" />

             <ivm:Option name="optionname2" value="optionvalue2" />

             ...

         </ivm:Match>

         Matches can be nested.  See the examples.

         Not implemented yet, but it is planned that if the tag has property

         invert="true", then it will only match if the given name is NOT

         equal to the given value.

         If a device matches multiple times and is given conflicting options,

         then the last options (closest to end of file) take precedence.

    -->

    <!-- names for Match:

         ivm.mountable (true/false) - a volume which can be mounted by ivman

         ivm.videodvd (true/false) - a DVD which contains video

                                     (NOT YET IMPLEMENTED)

         hal.anything (mixed) - the HAL property specified by 'anything'

         The hal.anything match is very powerful; see the examples in this

         file for some things which can be done.  Use the output of 'lshal'

         to come up with properties to match for certain devices.

    -->

    <!-- names for Option:

         mount (true/false) - mount the volume

         mountoption (string) - append the given mount option before mounting

         unlock (true/false) - unlock the tray (for CD/DVD drives etc)

         exec (string) - execute the given command

         execdvd (string) - execute the given command if the drive is a

                            DVD drive

         execun (string) - execute the given command when unmounting device

         execas (string) - execute the 'exec', 'execun' and 'execdvd' commands

                           with the privileges of this user

         For exec and execdvd, %d and %m will be replaced with the device

         and its mount point respectively.  %d, %m and execas are not

         supported for execun.  Full paths must be given for commands.

         A single device can have multiple mountoption and exec

         options; for all others, only the option closest to the end of the

         file will be used.

    -->

    <!-- unlock everything - harmless for devices without tray locking -->

    <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />

    <!-- try to mount any mountable volume at all -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- don't mount Jimmie's windows partition -->

    <ivm:Match name="volume.uuid" value="7C905036904FF4E4">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- don't try to mount audio CDs -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_audio" value="true">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_data" value="false">

            <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- mount some non-Linux filesystems read/write for everyone -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="ntfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="npfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

<!--  UDF apparently doesn't support umask.

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0000" />

    </ivm:Match>

-->

    <!-- example - autoplay CDs with audio tracks and no data tracks -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="cd_rom">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_audio" value="true">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_data" value="false">

                <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="false" />

                <ivm:Option name="exec" value='su `cat /etc/ivman/user` -c "xmms /dev/cdrom"' />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- example - autoplay video DVDs -->

    <!-- video DVD detection is an ugly hack at the moment, because it's not

         possible to tell if a DVD contains video without mounting it first.

         That's why we don't use a 'Match' to tell if a volume is a video

         DVD yet. -->

    <ivm:Option name="execdvd" value='su `cat /etc/ivman/user` -c "/usr/bin/ogle %d"' />

    <!-- Future Compatibility - current version doesn't like it, tho. -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.videodvd" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value='su `cat /etc/ivman/user` -c "/usr/bin/ogle %d"' />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    <!-- example - mount volume with UUID 4170-DC9F accessible only for

         user with UID 1000 -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="4170-DC9F">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0077" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="uid=1000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    <!-- example - don't mount /dev/camera -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/camera">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    <!-- example - log whenever someone mounts or unmounts a device -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo %d mounted at `date` >>/tmp/mounts'" />

        <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/bin/sh -c 'echo unmounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts'" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

</ivm:ActionsConfig>

```

So far, mounting works (mounts as /media/dvdrom instead of /mnt/cdrom - a minor problem at best/worst), as does cd audio playing (any ideas for replacing su?  I want to be able to allow *any* logged in user to autoplay audio cds and dvds, and I don't think I can use execas for that), but dvd playing doesn't, as the disc is apparently not recognized as a video dvd, and simply mounted.

Thank you for your time.

--Arek75

(james :AT: verge-rpg.com)

----------

## rohan28

Jimmie: First, something that I can help you with  :Smile:   If you want to change the mount point, you can put your own entry in fstab (which is what I suggest for non-removable drives with removable media such as DVD/CD drives etc) and the mount point given there should be used by Ivman (it's best to use the real device nodes in fstab as opposed to symlinks, although in theory they should work as well if you put the relevant mapping in IvmConfigMappings.xml).  In general, the creation of mount points is handled by HAL, with rules (assuming HAL 0.4.2, I suggest upgrading to this one if you're using an earlier version) in /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/* (suggested that you copy this directory to /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/ and just edit the copy).  You're looking for the storage.policy.desired_mount_point options, I think you'll be able to figure out how to change it when you see it  :Smile:   If you're still using /mnt for removable media, you might want to consider migrating to /media, as that's what the newest FHS specifies.

Video DVD detection simply looks for the VIDEO_TS (or video_ts) directory in the root of the DVD.  Does the DVD have this directory?  I really don't know much about the video DVD format as I don't have a DVD drive, but I will soon, after which I will try to figure out a better way to detect video DVDs (hopefully there is a better way!).

I'm curious as to what you've done with your 'exec' values... I see you're running the commands as the user specified in /etc/ivman/user.  You've set up something which writes the current user to /etc/ivman/user when starting up Gnome/KDE/whatever?  If that's what it is, that's a pretty ingenious hack  :Smile: 

You're right, you can't use execas for that, execas can only be set to one specific user.  I've thought about it a lot, and I can't see a simple solution to the user problem - several hacks have sprung to mind, like just using the most recently logged in user, but there are obvious problems with this.  The only 'correct' way seems to be to run ivman as non-root, e.g., set it up to run when Gnome/KDE/etc are launched, but even this has problems, since Gnome supports multiple users and KDE will as of 3.4 (I think).  Also, I don't know how well Ivman works as a non-root user.

In general, I would say that Ivman should be used for volume management and maybe running some important programs as root on mounting, but automatic CD/DVD playing stuff should really be left up to something running inside of a user's session in Gnome/KDE/etc.  I don't know if such programs exist yet...

(btw I didn't know Verge was still around, I used to mess around with it years ago, SNES-style RPGs are the best  :Smile: )

----------

## cbr

OK, here goes. The device on /dev/hdd is a Lite-On 48x/12x/48x CDRW. I have never had any problem with it. And this is the Ivman output for inserting and ejecting the CD:

```
# ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_64

hal_interface.c:40 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1

IvmConfigActions.c:55 (parseIvmConfigActions) /dev/hdd appears to be mountable

manager.c:202 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/hdd

manager.c:146 (ivm_device_mount) Mapped to /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

manager.c:167 (ivm_device_mount) Calling /bin/mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 (null) (null)

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 is write-protected, mounting read-only

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1

hal_interface.c:142 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1

hal_interface.c:157 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:234 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1"    "/mnt/cdrw"

hal_interface.c:133 (hal_property_modified) Property modified on device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_TEARSOFTHESUNCD1

hal_interface.c:208 (hal_device_condition) Event received but no action taken

 Name: VolumeMount

```

----------

## Arek75

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Video DVD detection simply looks for the VIDEO_TS (or video_ts) directory in the root of the DVD.  Does the DVD have this directory?  I really don't know much about the video DVD format as I don't have a DVD drive, but I will soon, after which I will try to figure out a better way to detect video DVDs (hopefully there is a better way!).
> 
> 

 

It's there.

```

ls /media/dvdrom

autorun.inf  common  disc.id  install.exe  jacket_p  readme.txt  video_ts  win

```

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what you've done with your 'exec' values... I see you're running the commands as the user specified in /etc/ivman/user.  You've set up something which writes the current user to /etc/ivman/user when starting up Gnome/KDE/whatever?  If that's what it is, that's a pretty ingenious hack 
> 
> 

 

That's exactly what I'm going to do.  Haven't implemented writing to /etc/ivman/user yet, tho (probably ought to find a better place, among other things), and it still only supports one user logged in at a time.

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In general, I would say that Ivman should be used for volume management and maybe running some important programs as root on mounting, but automatic CD/DVD playing stuff should really be left up to something running inside of a user's session in Gnome/KDE/etc.  I don't know if such programs exist yet...
> 
> 

 

You know, I actually agree with you here, but I don't think any other software exists for doing this stuff right now (at least in a way supported by all desktops).  GVM exists for gnome, and may do this, but that's gnome-specific.  xmcd (and its command-line counterpart cda) exists as well, but that program "grabs" the cdrom in a way that prevents hal from working, and doesn't support dvds.  Other than these, I don't know of any programs that support this yet, even partially, except for ivman itself.  One solution would be to write some sort of light-weight client that could be run on log-in to run programs.  Doing this, the program could listen for a special D-BUS message sent by ivman when cds/dvds/etc are detected/mounted and run a user-specified program to handle it.

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (btw I didn't know Verge was still around, I used to mess around with it years ago, SNES-style RPGs are the best )

 

Yes, Verge still exists.   :Very Happy:   As a matter of fact, Verge 3 was released earlier this year, and really kicks butt compared to Verge 2 (verge 1 is still king for ease-of-use, tho).  I've been around the verge community for a looooong time (as James, then Arek), so given your old nick, I'd probably remember you.  Unfortunately, V3 isn't available for linux, and probably never will be  :Sad: .  For linux, I suggest looking into V1/V2 (builds [not ebuilds] exist of both) and/or ika (an offshoot of Verge that uses python for scripting).

Thanks for all your help.  :Very Happy: 

--Arek75

(james@verge-rpg.com)

P.S.  I'm James.  My Sister's name is Jimmie  I've got her HD in my computer right now because I need to back some stuff up on it then wipe it and reinstall window$ on her computer.

----------

## keyson

Hi all,

Nice things this udev g-bus hal ivman. Starts to look realy good.

Tryed it out and found it werry configurable. But the readme

in the hal doc is telling a lie about tons of docs on the hal site.

I can't find it and some link is not working.

But no more whining about that, now to my question.

I have used udev (no tar) for some time and autofs and other

scripts to get my usb stick to mount and unmount with success.

So now i hade a go whit this things. And it works ----

To get it to always use the right dev to mount i made a

symlink called 'stick'. So when i plug it in it's /dev/stick.

This is due to the fakt that it may change from sda to

sdb and sdc ....

 *Quote:*   

> BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0734023200E7", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="stick"

 

Now using ivman it mount as /dev/sda don't care about the symlink.

So when it changes it make a new mountpoint and so on.

Read as many postings an manuals i could found and tested to

name it in udev rules to stick. Then hal and ivman get hang.

Hal reports 'sda' but the device created is 'stick' so it f..k's tings up.

So i suppose i have to get hal to report stick for my usbstick so

ivman is mounting the /dev/stick that udev is creating on /media/usbdrive.

But where can i get info about the xml for hal to write the right rule ?

Phuuu, that was a long question.

/Kjell

----------

## rohan28

keyson: I'd recommend switching around your symlink and device name; i.e., change it to read

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0734023200E7", NAME="stick%n", SYMLINK="%k"
```

(by the way, I'm not 100% sure this rule will even work, as the serial number might just be set for the main device and not the volumes on it, so your stick might be called 'stick' but the volumes still 'sdb1, sdb2' etc.)

HAL always passes the real device name, rather than any symlinks, to Ivman, which means you need to mess around with the IvmConfigMappings.xml file to get things to work if your fstab entry isn't for the real device.  It's much cleaner to actually use the real device to mount.  If you really don't want to do that, then you need to put an entry in IvmConfigMappings.xml - you can probably figure it out from the example there.

By the way, I have also noticed that if you mess around with UDEV rules without restarting the system, sometimes HAL will hang.  The best way to prevent this is, don't mess around with UDEV rules while HAL is running  :Smile: 

james: Hmm, I am really puzzled as to why that DVD isn't being detected.  Can't really do much more testing just yet, though  :Smile:   By the way, I just had a thought.  It's possible to run Ivman twice (it doesn't grab devices exclusively like you say HAL does), so maybe we could have an original process running as root, and then have another process start up when logged in to Gnome/KDE which reads ~/.ivm/IvmConfigActions.xml or similar?  This file would then contain 'exec' type options, but no 'mount' options.  I think this is not such a bad idea. (btw, sorry, every guy I've ever met called 'James' always had the nickname 'Jimmy'  :Smile: )

cbr: I see you're using symlinks for the cdrom device.  Could you please try editing your fstab entry and IvmConfigMappings.xml to just use hdd, then see if the problem persists?  I have a hunch that it will, but it's worth looking at  :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

Tnx rohan28,

Why didn't i think of that. Now hal is not hanging and it reports

/dev/stick.

Don't use stick%n as it is handled like a mounable volume on 

/dev/sda. The problem is that it is not sure it is sda. If i plug in someting

else, it can change to sdb or sdc. But if i use this udev rule, it's

always stick. 

The line in the fstab is ok and i can mount and unmount.

So now i only have to fix up the rules for the ivman to make it automount.

/Kjell

----------

## Arek75

Thanks for trying to help on the DVD, I'll do a little research over the next day or 2 and see what I can come up with.  As for running ivman twice, all that's needed to do that is a way to specify where it can find its config files (ivman --config=$HOME/.ivman), and I think it'd work.

--Arek75

(james@verge-rpg.com)

----------

## cbr

rohan28, when changing to /dev/hdd it unmounts cleanly. Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## rohan28

OK, the CVS version of Ivman now uses the configuration files in $HOME/.ivman if started by a non-root user.  If the directory doesn't exist, then Ivman creates it and puts default config files into it.

This means that you can run Ivman as root to handle the mounting/unmounting of volumes for all users, and also run Ivman as a normal user (e.g. by putting a link to it in $HOME/.kde/Autostart or similar) to handle autoplay-type commands.  I'm using it on my system now, and everything seems to be working nicely  :Smile: 

Of course I don't expect you all to get the CVS version; there's a couple of other issues I want to take care of, and then another release will be made.  In retrospect, the last release really should have been an 'alpha' or 'beta' rather than 'release candidate'  :Smile: 

----------

## kgraehl

I finally got my eject working. I put this line into my /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

```

No idea why that was necessary, but now each type of cd (dvd vid/data, cd audio/data) ejects when I press the button on the computer.

I tried coming up with rules to enable automatic dvd playing, but they didn't seem to work. In particular, using the same dvd video, it was sometimes mounted and it was sometimes not mounted (according to lshal). Has anyone got this working?

It took a while to setup, but ivman is great! Here's my wishlist:

be able to have actions on ethernet cable plug in/unplugged

automatic samba mounting (will probably never happen...)

----------

## Syntaxis

 *kgraehl wrote:*   

> be able to have actions on ethernet cable plug in/unplugged

 

You can emerge ifplugd  to obtain this functionality.

----------

## oiper

Hey, I want to set a rule to mount this (which usually shows up as /dev/sda1, but can show up as /dev/sdb1, etc.):

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_54c_32_131_-1_noserial'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_54c_32_131_-1_noserial'  (

string)

  linux.kernel_devname = 'usb-0000:00:07.2-1.1'  (string)

  usb_device.version_bcd = 272  (0x110)  (int)

  usb_device.speed_bcd = 4608  (0x1200)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.parent_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb_device.level_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.port_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.product = 'MemoryStick MSC-U01 Reader'  (string)

  usb_device.product = 'MemoryStick MSC-U01 Reader'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Sony Corp.'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Sony Corp.'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 1356  (0x54c)  (int)

  usb_device.product_id = 50  (0x32)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 305  (0x131)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4cc_1122_110_-1_noseria

l'  (string)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1

-1.1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1

'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1'  (str

ing)

  info.bus = 'usb_device'  (string)

```

But I'm not sure how I should set the matchname. I've tried this:

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.info.vendor" value="MemoryStick MSC-U01 Reader">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

But that doesn't yeild any results. 

I also have a udev rule that symlinks /dev/sd?1 to /dev/memstick. I've read here that symlinks are an ugly way to use ivman, so, I need to use a matchname that works regardless of what my device gets "set" to. ie. /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.

 Any ideas?

----------

## rohan28

Hi oiper, it looks to me like you've made a mistake in your rule there.  'hal.info.product' is the one which matches the value you gave, not 'hal.info.vendor'.  Alternatively, you can change the udev rule to make /dev/memstick the actual device and /dev/sd* the symlinks and use 'hal.block.device' or just make an fstab entry.

Hi kgraehl:

 *Quote:*   

> be able to have actions on ethernet cable plug in/unplugged

 

I agree, this is a very good idea  :Smile:   I'd like to implement more complex hardware management in a later version, and network interfaces would be a good thing to monitor. Syntaxis already mentioned that there's a program called 'ifplugd' which can do this, but it does it by polling the device at regular intervals, which we all know is the wrong thing to do (and wouldn't it be nice to have it all handled by one program anyway?)

 *Quote:*   

> automatic samba mounting (will probably never happen...)

 

You're right, it probably will never happen (I sure as heck won't be coding for it).  Ivman focuses on mounting something when media is inserted or attached, and net shares are never really inserted or attached.  And there's already a decent solution to the problem of automatically (on access) mounting network shares - it's called autofs ('man 5 autofs').  That being said, if Ivman ever supports ethernet (un)plugging as suggested above, you will be able to configure it to, say, run "mount /mnt/smbshare" when connected and "umount /mnt/smbshare" when disconnected...

In other news... after having procured a new development platform with a DVD drive (don't you just love Christmas???), I'm about 70% sure I know what the problem is with DVD detection (I think it's a simple race condition).  Once I fix this, I think it'll be time for the next release  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

Ivman 0.4_rc2 is now available from sourceforge.  You can also emerge it by simply renaming / copying your ivman-0.4_rc1.ebuild to ivman-0.4_rc2.ebuild.  I haven't asked Genstef to bump this in Portage yet (but feel free to do so if you are reading this  :Smile: )

New feature (yes, I know it's a 'release candidate' and shouldn't really have new features):

 - runs nicely as non-root, using config files in ~/.ivman for autoplay functionality, automatically creates defaults if none yet exist

Bug fixes:

 - video DVD detection should work reliably now

 - substituting mount point for %m in 'exec' commands should work reliably now

If no-one has any problems with this version, it can probably be bumped to being a final rather than RC.

*  *  *

This is a little off-topic, but... my girlfriend comes from, and is currently in, Indonesia, one of the countries hit hard by the devastating Boxing Day tsunamis.  I would really appreciate it, if you find Ivman useful, for you to donate something to one of the aid organisations helping the residents of these countries put their lives back together.  Even just a couple of dollars would help...

----------

## -spirit-

hi, i need help with ivman, i can't get it working  :Sad: 

hal & dbus works correctly, i had tried hal-device-manager, it's works perfectly.

my version :

sys-apps/dbus-0.22-r2 

sys-apps/hal-0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/ivman-0.4_rc1

i have put ivman in debug, here the output for cdrom :

```

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM

** (process:27865): WARNING **: manager.c/380: Couldn't get mount point of /dev/hdc

```

my  /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml

```

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" />

```

my fstab

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom       iso9660         noauto,ro              0 0

```

(i have tried also with /dev/hdc in fstab, same problem)

now the ivman output for usb pen

```

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

** (process:27882): WARNING **: manager.c/380: Couldn't get mount point of (null)

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.is_mounted on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property volume.mount_point on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F2FB8A_0

** (process:27882): WARNING **: manager.c/380: Couldn't get mount point of (null)

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.is_mounted on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB84122F

```

can someone help me please ?

thanks

SPiRiT

----------

## rohan28

spirit: please try ivman-0.4_rc2 (it was added to portage very recently).  Also, you have to be careful that, if you have an 'exec' command with '%m' in it, or an 'execdvd' command with or without '%m', they should always be within a 'Match' option.  This is because, due to delays with HAL, it can take a few seconds for the mount point to appear for Ivman, and so Ivman will always wait a few seconds for these rules.  Adding a USB stick actually adds several devices to the system (the stick itself, the emulated SCSI disk, the volumes on the emulated SCSI disk...) and if you have an execdvd or an exec with %m rule which is applied on each of these devices, it could cause significant delays.

Also, just so you are aware, with 0.4_rc2, you want to run one instance of Ivman as root to handle mounting volumes, and another as non-root to handle video DVD / audio CD autoplay etc.  Everything tends to work much better this way.

If problems persist, please post your entire IvmConfigActions.xml file.

----------

## -spirit-

i had tried ivman-0.4_rc2, same problem  :Sad: 

my  IvmConfigActions.xml is the default config file.

i can't see where is the problem   :Confused: 

----------

## rohan28

Can you please post it anyway, just to be sure?  From those log messages, it definitely looks like Ivman is trying to determine the mount point of every device, and with the default config file, this shouldn't be happening.  Could you also please show the output of lshal for your usb pen and for your CD drive (with a CD in it)?

----------

## tsunam

Alright, I guess I'll come for a bit of help as well. As has been said there's still some mehness to ejecting. However, I seem to have a problem with umounting itself.

For dvd's I can put a dvd in and eject it without playing it...however after playing it, it won't unmount and eject.

bash-2.05b# ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DVDVolume

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DVDVolume

IvmConfigActions.c:55 (parseIvmConfigActions) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

manager.c:339 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:229 (ivm_run_command) Running: /bin/mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:480 (ivm_unlock_device) Tray of /dev/hdc unlocked

hal_interface.c:140 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DVDVolume

hal_interface.c:155 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:233 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DVDVolume"          "/media/dvdrom"

manager.c:480 (ivm_unlock_device) Tray of /dev/hdc unlocked

hal_interface.c:207 (hal_device_condition) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DVDVolume received VolumeMount but no action taken

obiviously it gets mounted properly, however i have to manually umount it after watching and then ivman can't and or won't mount anything after that point. Even if its restarted.

Versioning info

sys-apps/hal Latest version installed: 0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/dbus Latest version installed: 0.22-r1

sys-apps/ivman Latest version installed: 0.4_rc1

Yes i'm currently upgrading to rc2 however I've noticed this since upgrading beyond the .2 version. So not sure whats going on but if you want more output please let me know.

----------

## rohan28

tsunam: The problem with ejecting video DVDs after playing them seems to be entirely the fault of the DVD player software.  They seem to lock the drive when they start playing, but not unlock it when done.  Incredibly annoying, wouldn't you say?  I've experienced the same problem...

I'm surprised that manually unmounting a device screws Ivman up.  Have you tried just using the 'eject' command without unmounting first?  This is what I've been doing, and Ivman seems to handle this fine (you might need to eject as root though, it's good to set it up to be sudo'ed).  I actually bound this to a keyboard shortcut (using KHotKeys) because it annoys me so much.

Of course, even if this work-around does work, Ivman still shouldn't be screwed up by manually unmounting things, so I'll check it out  :Smile:   The fact that Ivman won't mount stuff even after being restarted suggests that the bug is at a lower level (although it may still be triggered by Ivman doing something weird).  Anyway, I'll try to get to the bottom of it. (by the way, you're almost certainly right and this bug will not be fixed in 0.4_rc2...)

----------

## tsunam

Rohan28: thanks for the help. Using eject does allow ivman to continue to run afterwords...so thank you for that fix. Hopefully its not something caused by ivman. If you need help testing anything else since I've managed to find something strange once  :Smile:  let me know. P.S. as thought r2 still has the same issue if i do the former process to eject dvds.

----------

## -spirit-

rohan, here my IvmConfigActions.xml

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ivm:ActionsConfig version="0.2" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

    <!-- syntax of this file:

    

         <ivm:Match name="matchname" value="matchvalue">

             <ivm:Option name="optionname1" value="optionvalue1" />

             <ivm:Option name="optionname2" value="optionvalue2" />

             ...

         </ivm:Match>

         

         Matches can be nested.  See the examples.

         

         Not implemented yet, but it is planned that if the tag has property

         invert="true", then it will only match if the given name is NOT

         equal to the given value.

         

         If a device matches multiple times and is given conflicting options,

         then the last options (closest to end of file) take precedence.

    -->

         

    <!-- names for Match:    

    

         ivm.mountable (true/false) - a volume which can be mounted by ivman

         ivm.videodvd (true/false) - a DVD which contains video

                       (NOT YET IMPLEMENTED) 

         hal.anything (mixed) - the HAL property specified by 'anything'

         The hal.anything match is very powerful; see the examples in this

         file for some things which can be done.  Use the output of 'lshal'

         to come up with properties to match for certain devices.

    -->

    <!-- names for Option:

         mount (true/false) - mount the volume

         mountoption (string) - append the given mount option before mounting

         unlock (true/false) - unlock the tray (for CD/DVD drives etc) 

         exec (string) - execute the given command

         execdvd (string) - execute the given command if the drive is a

              DVD drive 

         execun (string) - execute the given command when unmounting device

         

         For exec, execdvd and execun, %d and %m will be replaced with the device

    and its mount point respectively.

         

         For autoplaying of CDs etc, it is recommended to put an entry in the

         file ~/.ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml and have that user run their

         own instance of Ivman (e.g. in ~/.kde/Autostart).

         A single device can have multiple mountoption and exec

         options; for all others, only the option closest to the end of the

         file will be used.

    -->

         

        

    <!-- unlock everything - harmless for devices without tray locking -->

    <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />  

          

    <!-- try to mount any mountable volume at all -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- don't try to mount audio CDs -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_audio" value="true">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.has_data" value="false">

       <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- mount some non-Linux filesystems read/write for everyone in group 'users' -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0007" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="gid=100" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="ntfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0007" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="gid=100" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="npfs">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0007" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="gid=100" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- for currently unknown reasons, DVDs don't work properly with the below

         options uncommented -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0007" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="gid=100" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

    <!-- example - mount volume with UUID 4170-DC9F accessible only for

         user with UID 1000 -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="4170-DC9F">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0077" />

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="uid=1000" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

    

    <!-- example - don't mount /dev/camera -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/camera">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

    <!-- example - log whenever someone mounts or unmounts a device -->

    <!--

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="echo %d mounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts" />

        <ivm:Option name="execun" value="echo %d unmounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts" />

    </ivm:Match>

    -->

    

</ivm:ActionsConfig>    

```

----------

## rohan28

spirit: OK, so it's definitely just the default.  No problems there.  And you are able to mount a CD manually with no trouble?

Well, try inserting a CD without Ivman running, do not mount it, then run 'lshal' and post the relevant output.  There should be two relevant device entries, each with block.device = '/dev/hdc'.

----------

## jwc

Hello all,

thanks for this great utility! It already works fine for mounting my CDs. But I have this problem with my usb stick:

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property block.is_volume on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (parseIvmConfigActions) (null) does not appear to be mountable

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property block.is_volume on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080_0

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (parseIvmConfigActions) (null) does not appear to be mountable

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_5dc_300_1_-1_0A4EDA100801080_0

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_5

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_5

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_5

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property block.is_volume on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_5

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (parseIvmConfigActions) (null) does not appear to be mountable

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_5

hal_interface.c:41 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_5_0_0_0

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_5_0_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property volume.policy.should_mount on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_5_0_0_0

libhal.c 1205 : Error sending msg: No property block.is_volume on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_5_0_0_0

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (parseIvmConfigActions) (null) does not appear to be mountable

libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property block.device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_5_0_0_0

I'm using the default ivmconfigactions.xml, ivman-0.4-rc2, dbus 0.22-r3, hal 0.4.2-r1, udev 046 (050 didn't work too).

It seems to me that I need to tell hal/ivman that my usbstick is mountable? Btw, it's the same with my usb cardreader...

Perhaps someone around here can help me?

Thanks,

Joost

----------

## rohan28

jwc: Please post the output of the command 'lshal' when your USB device is plugged in.  When you plug in a USB stick, there are actually many devices which get added to the system; there's the raw USB device, a virtual SCSI interface (because USB drives use SCSI emulation), and then the emulated SCSI drive and the volumes on it, which is what you actually want to mount.  The 'not mountable' messages you are seeing are directed towards the raw USB device and the SCSI interface, which is correct, because they are not mountable. (OK, so I'm putting it on my TODO list to change the code a bit to get rid of all these redundant warnings...)

If the volume on the USB stick appears as, eg, /dev/sda1, then look for a device entry in the output of 'lshal' where block.device='dev/sda1'. It should be named something like /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_41D0-3F34 (where 41D0-3F34 is the volume's uuid).  If there is no such entry, something is wrong with HAL or an underlying system (on a related note, I have actually only tested Ivman with udev 045); otherwise, something is wrong with Ivman and we'll have to investigate more  :Sad: 

Also, just to be sure... you're running Ivman as root, right?  The default config when running as non-root is to not mount anything. Hey, maybe a man page for Ivman would be a good idea  :Smile: 

----------

## jwc

Hi,

thanks for your help!

Perhaps first of all relevant parts of my dmesg:

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: LEXAR     Model: GEYSER JUMPDRIVE  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 01 CCS

usb-storage: device scan complete

SCSI device sda: 503808 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 503808 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Now the lshal stuff in fact doesnt't give me an entry for /dev/sda(1). If you wan't, hve a look for your self: http://www.wfeld.de/kde/hal.txt . I'll probably donwgrade udev to 045 and remove all old config stuff from /etc/udev/*.

Will probably be away all day,

bye,

Joost

----------

## jwc

Hi,

thanks for your help!

Perhaps first of all relevant parts of my dmesg:

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: LEXAR     Model: GEYSER JUMPDRIVE  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 01 CCS

usb-storage: device scan complete

SCSI device sda: 503808 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 503808 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Now the lshal stuff in fact doesnt't give me an entry for /dev/sda(1). If you wan't, hve a look for your self: http://www.wfeld.de/kde/hal.txt . I'll probably donwgrade udev to 045 and remove all old config stuff from /etc/udev/*.

Will probably be away all day,

bye,

Joost

----------

## jwc

PS: Kernel 2.6.10 (vanilla)

Joost

----------

## jwc

Allright, sorry for wasting your time. Looks like my problem lies somewhere else. The note in dmesg on my usb stick only running full speed (and not high speed (USB 2.0)) made me suspicious and I rebooted without any usb-devices connected and tada! LEXAR_MEDIA got mounted. I suspect it's an issue with either my usb controller getting overloaded or the kernel usb-driver. I'll probably try some externally powered hubs if I get any somewhere.

Next problem is I plugged the stick and it didn't get umounted, but I'll have a look into it on my own first...

Bye, Joost

----------

## -spirit-

rohan :

# lshal | grep /dev/hdc

lshal version 0.4.2

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

 :Sad: 

only one /dev/hdc

i thinks i 'll use submount until the next version of ivman....

----------

## rohan28

-spirit-: you might want to make that, "i thinks i 'll use submount until the next version of hal...."  :Smile:   If your CD drive is /dev/hdc and you're only getting one HAL entry with block.device='/dev/hdc' when a CD is in the drive, it's a problem with HAL (or something below HAL).  Actually, it'd be really nice to get a stable, working version of HAL, the current version seems to have quite a few bugs and inconsistencies across platforms  :Sad: 

----------

## -spirit-

that was without cdrom in.

with cdrom in i get two hdc

lshal | grep /dev/hdc

lshal version 0.4.2

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM'  (string)

  volume.disc.is_rewritable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_appendable = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_blank = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_data = true  (bool)

  volume.disc.has_audio = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.type = 'cd_rom'  (string)

  volume.size = 4782080  (0x48f800)  (uint64)

  volume.block_size = 2048  (0x800)  (int)

  volume.num_blocks = 9340  (0x247c)  (int)

  volume.is_disc = true  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.label = 'CDROM'  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'iso9660'  (string)

  info.product = 'CDROM'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  info.capabilities = 'block volume'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = false  (bool)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

  block.major = 22  (0x16)  (int)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

```

and

```

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'

  volume.is_partition = false  (bool)

  storage.policy.desired_mount_point = 'cdrom'  (string)

  storage.policy.mount_filesystem = 'auto'  (string)

  storage.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = true  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 8467  (0x2113)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = false  (bool)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  storage.firmware_version = 'DSR2'  (string)

  info.product = 'DVD-ROM DVD-16X6S'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = ''  (string)

  storage.model = 'DVD-ROM DVD-16X6S'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'ide'  (string)

  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  block.major = 22  (0x16)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage.cdrom storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ide_1_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/hdc'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = true  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = true  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/hdc'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/hdc'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)

```

----------

## rohan28

-spirit-: Hmm, OK.  Now I am not sure what is going on.  Even if Ivman can't mount your CD, it should be giving more debug messages than what was in your output.  You are running Ivman as root, right...?

----------

## Devport

Are there any plans to support MMC readers ?

As of version 2.6.10 the linux kernel supports MMC readers ( SD support being on the way ), device is /dev/mmcblk3p1 and I have such a card-reader in my Notebook and would like to have ivman automount inserted cards.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

I hope, I'm right in this thread.

I just got ivman working, but my problem is that hald is spamming my kernel ring buffer (aka dmesg) with this message:

 *Quote:*   

> uba: device 2 capacity nsec 0 bsize 512

 

This message appears about every second in the kernel log until I stop hald again.

I know that this is probably not a problem with ivman, but perhaps someone can help me here...  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## Vagabond

How do I prevent /boot from being automounted by Ivman?

Vag

----------

## firephoto

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

> How do I prevent /boot from being automounted by Ivman?
> 
> Vag

 

I'm using this to keep /dev/hda1 from getting mounted to /boot all the time. There's probably another way to do it without using the volume id. This is in the /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml file. Just change the value= to whatever your uuid is for your boot partition.

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="ed6eea03-9ea0-48b6-8967-6985198fbc9c">

         <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

----------

## rohan28

Vagabond, firephoto: Firephoto's rule will work, but there is indeed an easier way.  Simply:

```

<ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hda1">

   <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" /> 

</ivm:Match>

```

...should work.  Ideally, we could eventually have a rule that specifically specifies not to mount /boot, but HAL currently doesn't supply the mount point before mounting, so we'd have to read fstab to find out which volume gets mounted where.  Certainly doable, but it is a low priority for me at the moment (but if someone else wants to code it... go for it  :Smile: )

ChrisM: Can't help you there, but the problem might not even be in HAL; the messages are generated by the kernel, so it might actually be a kernel bug which is merely triggered by HAL.  Or it might not be a bug at all, maybe HAL is just doing some polling and you've got verbose USB debug messages on?  I really have no idea...  :Smile: 

Devport: I'd certainly like to support MMC/SD cards  :Smile:   The question is, does HAL support them?  Can you please run 'lshal' and see if there's any /dev/mmcblk3p1 mentioned anywhere?  If there is, please post the HAL output for that device.  If there's not, then we'll have to wait until HAL supports them (or alternatively bypass HAL for memory cards, but that will be messy and I don't want to do that).  In any case, I would definitely like to support absolutely anything that can be mounted, but I don't have any MMC/SD readers, so development for them could be a little slow.

----------

## Devport

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> Devport: I'd certainly like to support MMC/SD cards   The question is, does HAL support them?  Can you please run 'lshal' and see if there's any /dev/mmcblk3p1 mentioned anywhere?  If there is, please post the HAL output for that device.  If there's not, then we'll have to wait until HAL supports them (or alternatively bypass HAL for memory cards, but that will be messy and I don't want to do that).  In any case, I would definitely like to support absolutely anything that can be mounted, but I don't have any MMC/SD readers, so development for them could be a little slow.

 

No, as it seems the device is not ( yet ) supported by HAL. I will investigate to find out what I can do to get that device supported by HAL.

----------

## rohan28

The page for HAL is at http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fhal.  It's pretty out of date, though.  If you want to get into hacking on HAL, probably it's best to look at the mailing list - http://freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/hal.  I doubt there's any good documentation beyond what's in the source code, HAL is a pretty young project and documentation (unfortunately) is usually considered low priority.

Also, I notice that there's a HAL 0.4.4 in portage now (I'm still running 0.4.2).  Have you tried that?  Maybe it has MMC/SD support?

----------

## Devport

Thanks for the links.

I am also running 0.4.2, but i doubt that MMC support is already in HAL 0.4.4 since it has been disabled on x86 systems up to linux 2.6.9. I will notify you in this thread when / if I ( or someone else ) gets the device supported by HAL.

----------

## DrWoland

So what's the deal with the CD's not mounting problem? lshal returns both of my drives, but neither lshal --monitor nor dbus-monitor --system do anything when my CDROM's are ejected or new media is put in. It appears to be a problem with HAL - I have the latest portage ebuilds installed for hal and dbus - the cvs links in the original how to don't seem to be working  :Sad:  What to do? dbus and lshal -monitor both give output when I turn on my USB camera. hal even creates a folder in /media for it, but doesn't mount it - kind of stupid, no? It deletes the folder whenthe camera is off as well. None of it just makes any sense what so ever.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> ChrisM: Can't help you there, but the problem might not even be in HAL; the messages are generated by the kernel, so it might actually be a kernel bug which is merely triggered by HAL.  Or it might not be a bug at all, maybe HAL is just doing some polling and you've got verbose USB debug messages on?  I really have no idea... 

 

thanks for your answer.

I just changed from 2.6.10-nitro4 (which is very instable) to 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 and explicitly checked, that all "USB debug"-messages are disabled in my kernel config.

But that didn't change anything, my cardreader (uba) is still spamming dmesg.

Perhaps I should just wait until things got more stable.

ChrisM

----------

## DrWoland

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *rohan28 wrote:*   ChrisM: Can't help you there, but the problem might not even be in HAL; the messages are generated by the kernel, so it might actually be a kernel bug which is merely triggered by HAL.  Or it might not be a bug at all, maybe HAL is just doing some polling and you've got verbose USB debug messages on?  I really have no idea...  
> 
> thanks for your answer.
> ...

 

Or use autofs   :Shocked: 

----------

## Tanisete

Ivman is great, but hal is not as good as ivman. I've recently discovered that when i put an empty cd in my cd-writer, and hal is on, it blocks entirely the device, and i can't eject it. This dones not happen if the cd is full of data. Does anyone know how to solve this?

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## nightfrost

Hi!

I was just (this morning actually) about to post a thread asking why automounting is such a mess - and practically impossible - under linux. Now it seems I don't need to do that anymore. Ivman is great! It has a few problems, but the project is really promising.

However, I do have a slight problem I would like to address here. I've been trying to read through this whole thread, but since it's so big by now I might have missed this particular issue. Please correct me if I have.

Now, to cut it short; if I enter a CD which is blank, I cannot eject it, unless I issue "eject /dev/hdc" as root. Of course, this is not a problem, cause if a blank disc is entered it is to burn it (and that works, and k3b manages to eject the CD when burning is done). But anyway, I was wondering why that could be and if there's a workaround.

Once again, thanks a lot for great tool  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanisete

I have almost the same problem, so i configured ivman not to mount (or try) the media inserted in my cd driver, like this:

```
<ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdc">

       <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

            <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

       </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

```

For me it worked!!

I hope it works for you too!

----------

## nightfrost

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> I have almost the same problem, so i configured ivman not to mount (or try) the media inserted in my cd driver, like this:
> 
> ```
> <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdc">
> 
> ...

 

Ah! Worked like a charm! Many thanks!

----------

## jwc

Hi, that rule for not mounting blank discs looks nice! I just wonder why you check for /dev/hdc first, do you want to mount other empty discs?

Bye, Joost

----------

## Tanisete

I had problems applying this rule for all devices, and i found out that not all the devices have this property (at least for some of mine). In other cases, you can erase the first "if".

I'm glad it worked for more people too!!

----------

## nightfrost

well, so far for me everything's been working. But I've been encountering another problem. I have a builtin 7-in-1 mem card reader, and whenever I insert a card therein nothing happens. I issue 'df' and I get no respone of a new mounted device. If I enter fdisk -l, my normal partitions show up and then the whole system hand a la windows. I have to power off and restart.

Unfortunately, I'm sort of drunk right now (really sorry) and don't know what additional information to post to make this issue easier to understand... What do I need to post - I'll do it as soon as I sober up  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

Hi guys,

First, let me say, I'm sorry I haven't provided any support here lately.  Gentoo Forums stopped notifying me of replies to this topic for some reason, and I've been somewhat distracted lately...

...but now I would like to announce a new version: Ivman-0.5_pre1!  Hopefully it will be in portage soon.  It has some nice new features.  It can monitor HAL properties of devices and execute commands when they change to certain values (I was hoping this would enable Ivman to replace ifplugd for ethernet cable plugging, but unfortunately this is not the case).  It can substitute any HAL property into a command string (for instance, you could make a new link on your desktop whenever a new device is mounted, and the name of the link could be the volume's label).  And it has man pages, hooray  :Smile:   There are also some minor fixes and improvements - for instance, there will be much less warnings from HAL now, as Ivman will now check to see if a property exists before trying to get its value.

The basic stuff - mounting volumes - hasn't really changed much, but Ivman is now even more flexible.  There's a bit on my page about what you can do with it, but it's really up to you...

Tanisete: thank you for pointing out the problem with blank CDs, I was not aware of it (I very rarely burn CDs  :Smile: ).  I put that rule into the default configuration of 0.5_pre1.  I also concur with you, I would say that Ivman is probably more stable than HAL, but that's fair enough... HAL is much more complex than Ivman!

On that note... the rest of you who have reported problems recently... no solutions come to mind. (I'm pretty mentally exhausted at the moment, I was up rather late last night waiting for results of my girlfriend's surgery, and I spent most of today making my local search engine index kopete logs.  What fun  :Smile: )  Remember though, if you can't mount something without Ivman, of course you won't be able to mount it with Ivman...

----------

## keyson

rohan28

Thank you for Ivman-0.5_pre1.  Couldn't resist to use the popup function   :Very Happy: 

So this is a contribution.

```

   <ivm:Match name="hal.info.category" value="printer">

       <ivm:Match name="hal.info.bus" value="usb">

           <ivm:Option name="exec" value="dcop knotify default notify 'Ivman' 'New Device' 'USB printer detected: $hal.info.vendor$ $hal.info.product$' '' '' 16 1" />

       </ivm:Match>

   </ivm:Match>

```

Give a nice info about that you plugged in your usb printer.

-Kjell

----------

## rohan28

Thank you, keyson  :Smile:   That rule will be in the next release.  Everyone else is also encouraged to submit rules for their hardware - it would be nice to have pop-ups for pretty much every device available by default.

----------

## yanos

For me, most thing works well, only minor glitchs. The most annoying one is that when I plug my usbstick, it is mounted on /media/usbstick. Then I unmount it and plug it in again but then it gets mounted on /media/usbstick1 and so on. This annoys me just because I would like to have a link in my home dir to my usbstick, but when the mount point is always moving it gets a little difficult to do that.

A part for that tiny little issue, I can say that ivman really, really makes my life easier when I actually want to use my computer for doing some real work, not just mindless fiddling around like I do most of the time  :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

Hi yanos.

I hade the same problem. You need to set up a udev rule so the

name of the device stay's the same. I hade the problem that it

shifted from /dev/sda to sdb .. sdc .... and got the problem you describe.

This is mine.

```

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0734023200E7", NAME="stick", SYMLINK="%k"

```

Observ the backward naming. It make the 'real' device be named /dev/stick.

You may alter it to serve any partition on the usb drive. My stick is

using the 'sda' as a partition, but you may have sda1 .. sdb1 ....

-Kjell

----------

## DumbMan

Hi all,

I've spend the whole last week-end  playing around with dbus-hal-ivman as a solution for automounting ( I used supermount before)

I found this solution really cool, frexible and very promising but there were some "issues" for me that made me go back to supermount and sit waiting for a fix (unfortunately I can't help with anything but reporting "issues")

So this is what made me go back to supermount:

1. DVD tray stays locked when I whatch a movie with Xine or Mplayer (no problem otherwise, if I just "cd" around) I can eject it with the "eject" command but only as root. If I umount it (also as root) then ivman breaks (I know I'm not alone here, there are other posts about this in this thread)

2. Blank CD locks tray (as I can see from the posts above this one is already fixed)

3. I mount a data CD. I access it with Konqueror and within a console. When I remove the CD, it get's unmounted, no problem here. But if I'm still in the CD directory in the console, I get a VFS message every 2 seconds about "busy inodes" or something like that (I don't remember exactly now, writting from work) As soon as I leave the CD directory the messages stop. 

I'm not the only user on this machine, so I can't be always there when someone wants to eject a dvd. 

A log message every 2 seconds is a bit annoying for me.

I know that ivman is in developpment, and I want to thank rohan28 for his hard efforts and for the time spent helping us around here.

Anyone has a solution/suggestion?

Thanks in advance.

Dumbman

----------

## rohan28

DumbMan:

1. The locking is a problem with the DVD player software (I would guess not mplayer or xine, but the underlying libraries).  I haven't yet gotten around to fixing the breakage of Ivman on manually umounting, but I'll move it higher up the list  :Smile:   For now, as you've noted, you can eject it as root.  I suggest putting a rule in /etc/sudoers allowing everyone to call eject, then binding it to a keyboard shortcut.  (in the long run, maybe someone could track down exactly where the tray is locked and find a way to disable it?  Or maybe Ivman could periodically check if the tray is still unlocked?)

2. Yup, as you said, apparently fixable with an additional rule  :Smile: 

3. I've seen this too.  I'm not sure it's really Ivman's fault... the 'correct' way to remove media is always to unmount it before taking the media out of the system.  Everyone skips this for CDs since they are read-only and won't get damaged, but I guess programs or the kernel can still get confused sometimes, especially if you are still in the filesystem when the media is yanked.  What if you stop ivman, and manually mount a CD, then eject it?  Do you get the messages then...?  In any case, it's only a nuisance and is probably not that easy to fix  :Sad: 

----------

## DumbMan

Thank you for answering so fast rohan28!   :Very Happy: 

1. I like your idea. I didn't know about the sudoers (I'm still a kind of a newbie  :Very Happy:  ) I think it will be even more fun ejecting with a shortcut for "my users", it sounds like a "geek" feature  :Very Happy: 

2. I'll try that one

3. Here you're right again. Stupid me. I didn't test mounting by hand, without ivman working   :Embarassed:  I'll try it and post if there is problem. I'll do a little more searching about this, and about the trya lock problem.

Well, it looks like I'm going to play again  :Very Happy: 

Thank you again rohan28. Let the force be with you   :Wink: 

----------

## grzewho

 *DumbMan wrote:*   

> 1. DVD tray stays locked when I whatch a movie with Xine or Mplayer (no problem otherwise, if I just "cd" around) I can eject it with the "eject" command but only as root. If I umount it (also as root) then ivman breaks (I know I'm not alone here, there are other posts about this in this thread)

 

maybe the solution could be that ivman detects if its a dvd movie and don`t try to mount it ? i`m affraid i can not write a rule to do that. i`m having the same problem as you mentioned above

----------

## DumbMan

I didn't know that it was possible to watch the dvd without mounting it   :Smile:   Never tried...

Yes grzewho, it's a good idea to make a rule like that, but it seems that recognizing video DVDs is not 100% reliable (?yet?) Correct me if I'm wrong.

But I'll try to dig around that one, may be it can be something similar to the way audio CD are recognized... Something like ***.has_video... Anyway, I'll print again tha hal docs tonight  :Smile: 

----------

## nightfrost

 *Devport wrote:*   

>  *rohan28 wrote:*   Devport: I'd certainly like to support MMC/SD cards   The question is, does HAL support them?  Can you please run 'lshal' and see if there's any /dev/mmcblk3p1 mentioned anywhere?  If there is, please post the HAL output for that device.  If there's not, then we'll have to wait until HAL supports them (or alternatively bypass HAL for memory cards, but that will be messy and I don't want to do that).  In any case, I would definitely like to support absolutely anything that can be mounted, but I don't have any MMC/SD readers, so development for them could be a little slow. 
> 
> No, as it seems the device is not ( yet ) supported by HAL. I will investigate to find out what I can do to get that device supported by HAL.

 

hey, I get the following outputs from lshal --monitor when inserting my SD-card in my builtin 7-in-1 card reader:

```
*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16, key=block.have_scanned

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: true  (bool)
```

removing it, expectedly gives:

```
*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16, key=block.have_scanned

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: false  (bool)

```

ivman doesn't react to this as far as I can tell. I'm sure this could be fixed with some rule or other, but I don't know how that would look like.

Rohan28: How about starting a new thread to collect device-notifier rules?

----------

## rohan28

 *Quote:*   

> How about starting a new thread to collect device-notifier rules?

 

That's a good idea  :Smile:   I'd like to look for a more neutral place though - after all, this isn't supposed to exclusively be a Gentoo program... in fact, I'm looking at reviving the Ivman wiki.

In the mean time, you may as well post the entire lshal output for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16 here  :Smile:   In the long run, I would like to include it in "ivm.mountable", but even now, it is probably possible to put together a rule to mount it.

----------

## nightfrost

 *Quote:*   

> That's a good idea Smile I'd like to look for a more neutral place though - after all, this isn't supposed to exclusively be a Gentoo program... in fact, I'm looking at reviving the Ivman wiki

 

Well, nothing beats a wiki, that's for sure  :Smile:  but I think you could start a thread here anyway. It seems like there are users from other distros hang about here as well, not least due to the excellent support of gentoo-devs. Otherwise, you could perhaps start a thread at linuxquestions.org.

Here's from lshal:

```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16'

  volume.is_partition = false  (bool)

  storage.policy.should_mount = true  (bool)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16'  (string)

  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)

  storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool)

  storage.removable = true  (bool)

  info.product = 'USB SD Reader'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Generic'  (string)

  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_16'  (string)

  storage.physical_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_58f_9360_100_-1_9206051_0'  (string)

  storage.vendor = 'Generic'  (string)

  storage.model = 'USB SD Reader'  (string)

  storage.automount_enabled_hint = true  (bool)

  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)

  storage.media_check_enabled = true  (bool)

  storage.bus = 'usb'  (string)

  block.minor = 16  (0x10)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  info.capabilities = 'block storage'  (string)

  info.category = 'storage'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_2_0_0_0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sdb'  (string)

  block.is_volume = false  (bool)

  block.have_scanned = true  (bool)

  block.no_partitions = false  (bool)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sdb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sdb'  (string)

  info.bus = 'block'  (string)
```

----------

## rohan28

Phew... well, after significant wrangling, the new Ivman wiki is up  :Smile:   Have a look - http://ivman.sf.net.

----------

## nightfrost

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> Phew... well, after significant wrangling, the new Ivman wiki is up   Have a look - http://ivman.sf.net.

 

Wow. Great job!  :Smile:  I'll be posting some hardware stuff as soon as I can...

----------

## kaltag

Just got this setup and working on my laptop. Works beautifully on my Toshiba laptop with flash drives, CD/DVD and externel hard drives. The only issue is the known problem with blank CD-Rs not ejecting which is easy enough to fix. Great job!

----------

## rohan28

New version of Ivman: 0.5_pre2.

Changes since 0.5_pre1:

 * ivm.mountable match is more intelligent; it should no longer be necessary to have separate rules to avoid attempting to mount blank/audio CDs.

 * ivm.mountable match is more verbose; if your device is not considered mountable, Ivman will tell you exactly why.  Good for people whose hardware is not yet supported by Ivman.

 * debugging output is better; all messages will go to system log if forked, or stdout if not forked.  There should no longer be messages from libhal.

* lockfile actually works now!  Ivman won't let you start more than one instance for a particular user.

Hopefully will be in portage soon.

----------

## gabo

Hello !

Thanks a lot rohan28 ! ivman is awesome ! It works nicely and do perfectly what it's supposed to do  :Smile: 

----------

## frodoontop

This is working great, however it's not really clear for me how or when ivman unmounts an usb-stick. It normally gets mounted as /dev/sda1. But if I plug it out and in, it's /dev/sdb1, so it won't get automounted again. Can somebody shed some light on this please?

----------

## gabo

frodoontop> You have to use udev.You can follow this guide to set it up : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

I've got udev and i have the same problem. You mean I should have my own rule for each usb device (2 usb-stick and a camera) that i have? There isn'i a more elegant solution?

Thanks

----------

## gabo

ivman uses the kernel device name (%k in udev syntax). I does not use the symlink you can create using udev.

So, two solutions: 

- do not use symlink for you devices names

- edit the file IvmMapping.xml and add a device mapping rule.

As for me, I added rules and it's fine  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

Onip: In general, you do not need to set up any fstab rules at all for completely removable hardware (i.e. you still need them for CD drives, but not for removable USB drives).  It should all be automatic.  Since you don't need fstab rules, you don't need to know in advance the device node, so it shouldn't matter if the USB stick gets a new name every time you plug it in (that's what usually happens to mine, but it still mounts fine).

Volumes will, by default, be mounted on /media/{volume_label}, or /media/usbdisk{n}, or something else in /media (note that this is the new FHS standard... /media for removable media, other stuff still goes in /mnt).  You can change the default mount points in the HAL config files in /usr/share/hal/fdi .

If your hardware is not being automatically mounted... debugging output is your friend  :Smile:   Use ivman-0.5_pre2 with debug=true in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml and see what gets put into the log around the time you plug your device in.

As for unmounting... the user is supposed to unmount removable volumes BEFORE unplugging them.  CD/DVD drives seem to be an exception since they are not writable, and in many cases the kernel and Ivman can handle unplugging USB drives without unmounting just fine, but it's still always a dangerous thing to do (especially if your USB volumes can't be mounted with the 'sync' option).  If you are having problems with mount points not being erased or fstab rules not disappearing when you unplug USB drives, remember to unmount them first.

----------

## ahood

Thanks to all the developer who have worked on ivman.  Its a fantastic program.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I was inspired by the simple kdialog command posted on http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/Custom_Rules so wrote a script that is called by ivman when a disc is inserted.

Here is my IvmActionsConfig.xml file and script:

IvmActionsConfig.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<ivm:ActionsConfig version="0.2" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

   <!--

      hal.volume.is_disc         to determine if a CD or dvd is inserted

      (not used) $hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable$      pass to script if the disc is rewritable (true or false)

      $hal.volume.disc.is_appendable$      pass to script if the disc is appendable (true or false)

      $hal.volume.disc.is_blank$      pass to script if the disc is blank (true or false)

      $hal.volume.disc.has_data$      pass to script if the disc has data on it (true or false)

      $hal.volume.disc.has_audio$      pass to script if the disc has audio on it (true or false)

      $hal.volume.disc.type$         pass to script what type the disc is (CD_ROM, CD_R, CD_RW, dvd_ROM)

      $hal.volume.is_mounted$         pass to script if the disc is mounted (true or false)

      $hal.volume.mount_point$      pass to script where the disc is mounted (/media/cdrecorder or /media/cdrom)

      $hal.volume.label$         pass to script what the disc label is

      $hal.block.device$         pass to script which drive the disc is inserted into (/dev/hdc or /dev/hdd)

   -->

   <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.is_disc" value="true">

      <ivm:Option name="exec" value="$HOME/.ivman/cd.sh $hal.volume.disc.is_appendable$ $hal.volume.disc.is_blank$ $hal.volume.disc.has_data$ $hal.volume.disc.has_audio$ $hal.volume.disc.type$ $hal.block.device$ $hal.volume.is_mounted$ $hal.volume.label$ $hal.volume.mount_point$" />

   </ivm:Match>

    <!-- autoplay video DVDs -->

    

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="dvd_ROM">

        <ivm:Option name="execdvd" value="kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption 'DVD has been detected' --yesno 'DVD inserted.  Play?' &amp;&amp; xine -f -g dvd:$hal.block.device$" />

    </ivm:Match>

    

    

   <!-- ======================= KDE notifications ========================== -->

   <!-- Gives you nice info about plugged in usb printer. To restart cups, add this to the end of the 'exec' command:  &amp;&amp; /etc/init.d/cupsd restart-->

   

   <ivm:Match name="hal.info.category" value="printer">

       <ivm:Match name="hal.info.bus" value="usb">

           <ivm:Option name="exec" value="dcop knotify default notify 'Ivman' 'New Device' 'USB printer detected: $hal.info.vendor$ $hal.info.product$' '/usr/kde/3.3/share/sounds/KDE_Beep_Ahem.wav' '' 17 1" />

       </ivm:Match>

   </ivm:Match>

   

   <!-- ======================= end of KDE notifications =================== -->

   

</ivm:ActionsConfig>
```

My script cd.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

#

#

appendable=$1            #if the disc is appendable (true or false)

blank=$2            #if the disc is blank (true or false)

data=$3               #if the disc has data on it (true or false)

audio=$4            #if the disc has audio on it (true or false)

type=$5               #what type the disc is (cd_rom, cd_r, cd_rw, dvd_rom)

device=$6            #which drive the disc is inserted into (/dev/hdc or /dev/hdd)

mounted=$7            #if the disc is mounted (true or false)

label=$8            #what the disc label is

mount_point=$9            #where the disc is mounted (/media/cdrecorder or /media/cdrom)

function cd_media()

{

   if [ $audio = "true" ]; then

      if [ $data = "true" ]; then

         if [ $device = "/dev/hdc" ]; then

            kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "CD with audio and data" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 3 "KsCD - CD player" on \

               4  "Konqueror - file manager" off 5 "KAudioCreator - cd ripper" off 6 "K3B - burning software" off 8 "Eject CD" off

         else

            kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "CD with audio and data" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 3 "KsCD - CD player" on \

               4  "Konqueror - file manager" off 8 "Eject CD" off

         fi

      elif [ $data = "false" ]; then

         if [ $device = "/dev/hdc" ]; then

            kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Audio CD" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 3 "KsCD - cd player" on \

               5 "KAudioCreator - cd ripper" off 7 "K3B - burning software" off 9 "Eject CD" off

         else

            kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Audio CD" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 3 "KsCD - cd player" on \

               9 "Eject CD" off

         fi

      fi

   elif [ $blank = "true" ]; then

      if [ $device = "/dev/hdc" ]; then

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Blank CD" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" \

               6 "K3B - burning software" on 9 "Eject CD" off

      else

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Blank CD" --warningcontinuecancel "This is not a CD-Burner! \n The blank CD will now be ejected."

      fi

   elif [ $appendable = "true" ]; then

      if [ $device = "/dev/hdc" ]; then

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Appendable CD" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 4 "Konqueror - file manager" on \

               6 "K3B - burning software" off 8 "Eject CD" off

      else

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "Appendable CD" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 4 "Konqueror - file manager" on \

               8 "Eject CD" off

               fi

   elif [ $data = "true" ]; then

      if [ $device = "/dev/hdc" ]; then

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "CD with data" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 4  "Konqueror - file manager" on \

            6 "K3B - burning software" off 8 "Eject CD" off

      else

         kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "CD with data" --radiolist "Select a program to start:" 4  "Konqueror - file manager" on \

            8 "Eject CD" off

      fi

   fi

   return

}

function kaudiocreator_function()

{

   kdialog --icon $HOME/.ivman/xapp.png --caption "KAudioCreator - cd ripper" --error "Not implemented yet. Sorry! " && /usr/bin/eject $device

}

function kscd_function()

{

   autoplay=`cat $HOME/.kde/share/config/kscdrc | grep AUTOPLAY=`

   audiosystem=`cat $HOME/.kde/share/config/kscdrc | grep AudioSystem=`

   cddevice="CDDevice=$device"

   volume=`cat $HOME/.kde/share/config/kscdrc | grep Volume=`

   

   echo -e "[GENERAL]\n$autoplay\n$audiosystem\n$cddevice\n$volume" > $HOME/.kde/share/config/kscdrc && kscd

}

cd_media > /tmp/cd_mediaitem.$$         #call the function 'cd_media' and put results into a temp. file

cd_mediaitem=`cat /tmp/cd_mediaitem.$$`      #put the information from the file into the variable 'cd_mediaitem'

case $cd_mediaitem in

   "0") /usr/bin/eject $device;;      #continue with eject

   "1") exit;;            #when the button 'No' is pressed

   "2") exit;;            #cancel the eject

   "3") kscd_function;;         #start Kscd

   "4") konqueror $mount_point;;      #start Konqueror

   "5") kaudiocreator_function;;      #start KAudioCreator

   "6") k3b;;            #start K3B

   "7") k3b --copycd;;         #start K3B for CD copy

   "8") sudo /usr/bin/eject $device;;   #start Eject for mounted media

   "9") /usr/bin/eject $device;;      #start Eject of unmounted media

esac

rm -f /tmp/cd_mediaitem.$$         #remove the temp. file 'cd_mediaitem.$$'
```

As I'm a complete n00b please could anyone tell me if there is a better way to do this or is this alright?  Thanks for all your great work.

----------

## ahood

I forgot to add that I have two drives, a DVD drive (/dev/hdd) and CD-RW drive (/dev/hdc).

----------

## Onip

 *ahood wrote:*   

> I was inspired by the simple kdialog command posted on http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/Custom_Rules so wrote a script that is called by ivman when a disc is inserted. 

 

I just want ivman users to know that there's an italian project called UDS that lets you create your own dialog on the fly and that is compatible with kdialog gtk1 & 2 and ncurses too. I havent still tried it because i'm still fighting with ivman and i don't have time to solve it now (fu....ing university   :Wink:  ). It could be interesting because i think that with this scripts like ahood's one would play fine in each wm....

Byez

----------

## DrWoland

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *ahood wrote:*   I was inspired by the simple kdialog command posted on http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/Custom_Rules so wrote a script that is called by ivman when a disc is inserted.  
> 
> I just want ivman users to know that there's an italian project called UDS that lets you create your own dialog on the fly and that is compatible with kdialog gtk1 & 2 and ncurses too. I havent still tried it because i'm still fighting with ivman and i don't have time to solve it now (fu....ing university   ). It could be interesting because i think that with this scripts like ahood's one would play fine in each wm....
> 
> Byez

 

That would pretty of nice.

----------

## nightfrost

Rohan: just thought I should mention that I've posted an issue concerning a 7-in-1 card reader at http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/New_Hardware. Last thing was that I should post a debug output, but I just haven't had access to the computer with the 7-in-1 for a while. I haven't forgotten to submit the debug, and will do it as soon as I can. (I want to help out this lovely project in any way I can   :Wink:  )[/b]

----------

## Onip

I'm giving another chance to ivman and I've got just a simple question. What version of hal & d-bus do you suggest?

Thanks

----------

## ikke

 *Onip wrote:*   

> I'm giving another chance to ivman and I've got just a simple question. What version of hal & d-bus do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks

 Hal: latest (0.4.5 afaik), DBUS: not 0.30, incompatible with HAL, so 0.20

----------

## jerome40130

Hi 

I'm trying ivman on my debian system (sorry not yet debian mailing list for ivman ...) 

every thing look to work except the "mount point " creation in /media and the new entri in /etc/fstab

I have found the problemù :  fstab-sync  is not launch.

If I launch by hand : fstab-sync -a /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_74C4-3E03  

/media/USB is create and a new entri in fstab is create too

Whats going wrong ? hal or ivman ? 

Is it a configure problem ? 

Thanks for your answer

by 

Jerome

----------

## genus

When I eject a data cd and hald is running /var/log/messages gets spammed with these messages:

```
Feb  7 22:32:52 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Feb  7 22:32:55 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Feb  7 22:32:55 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Feb  7 22:32:57 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Feb  7 22:32:59 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Feb  7 22:33:01 homer VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

```

When I put the data cd back in the cdrom player the messages stop.

After some googling it seems you get this message when a device is removed while mounted. So isn't the cd unmounted when ejected and shouldn't ivman take care of this or is this a hal related problem?

Any ideas how to prevent/correct this?

Arco

----------

## rohan28

genus: for the majority of CD drives, Linux doesn't know the CD is no longer available until after it is ejected, at which time it's too late to umount.  There are a few drives which send an 'eject' signal to the OS when the eject button is pressed, allowing software to do whatever necessary before the disc becomes unavailable, and Ivman is supposed to already handle these drives, but they are really quite rare (actually, I think they are so rare that support for them might even have been removed from HAL recently, in which case Ivman won't handle them).  So, there is not really any simple way around this problem I'm afraid... you can always manually umount CD drives before ejecting, but of course that's no fun.  Just keep trying new versions of HAL and new kernels.

jerome40130: It's a problem with HAL... fstab-sync is not a separate daemon, it's launched from hald when a new device is added.  On Gentoo, this is done automatically by a symlink, '/etc/hal/device.d/50-fstab-sync.hal' -> '/usr/sbin/fstab-sync'.  Try creating that link and maybe it will work... or maybe not, due to different layout of files on Debian.  In any case, you may want to tell the Debian admins that it would be a good thing to set up by default  :Smile: 

ahood: that is quite a nice script  :Smile:   I would, in fact, like to include some kind of nice script to handle all kinds of inserted media, on both Gnome and KDE desktops, although such a thing would always be optional for the user of course.  Onip, I followed that link you gave, but unfortunately the thread is not in a language I understand...  :Smile:   In any case, I wouldn't want to force users to install another program for such a little thing... so it would only make sense to use that if it becomes widely adopted.

ahood, although I guess you generally wouldn't think it necessary, I want you to say one of the two following: "By the way, that script is released under the GPL" or "By the way, that script is released into the public domain".  Then we can take that script and improve and add to it  :Smile:  (actually, I'm thinking it might be better to do it in Perl anyway...)

----------

## frodoontop

I was already running in udev it seemed. I commented the line in fstab for my usbstick and made the dir /media. To my big surprise there was a directory usbstick automatically created in /media when pluggin the stick. However it didn't mount, The debug message is as follows:

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_66f_8000_1001_-1_0002F5DB03994C89

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_66f_8000_1001_-1_0002F5DB03994C89 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_66f_8000_1001_-1_0002F5DB03994C89_0

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_66f_8000_1001_-1_0002F5DB03994C89_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_8

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_8 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_8_0_0_0

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_8_0_0_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0 is /dev/sda

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0 is /dev/sda

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0 is /dev/sda

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1 is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

manager.c:454 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/sda1

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: /bin/mount -o umask=0007,gid=100 /dev/sda1

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_8_0_0_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_8_0_0_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1 is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

Any ideas?

----------

## ahood

rohan28: thats a good idea as it didn't cross my mind about a licence  :Embarassed:  .  It is released under the GPL.  

Cheers rohan, keep up the good work.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rohan28

frodoontop: I have observed what I think is exactly the same error recently.  In my case, Ivman worked fine, but fstab-sync was putting an 'iocharset=utf8' option for vfat filesystems in my fstab, and mount didn't like that for some reason (although, if you do 'man mount' and look at the options for FAT filesystems, it says it should work.)

Try editing /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi and removing/commenting this bit:

```

          <!-- Use UTF-8 charset for vfat -->

          <match key="volume.fstype" string="vfat">

              <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.iocharset=utf8" type="bool">true</merge>

          </match>

```

This isn't the first time HAL's default settings have broken things for me  :Sad: 

----------

## frodoontop

This works! Thank you! I had to find out how to comment an xml file though  :Razz:  . This seems like a fault in the default settings for HAL indeed.

When using dmesg | tail it showed:

sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Unable to load NLS charset utf8

FAT: IO charset utf8 not found

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Unable to load NLS charset utf8

FAT: IO charset utf8 not found

<edit> I have posted a bugreport at freedesktop.org about this</edit>

----------

## rohan28

Hmm.  You can probably also fix this by turning on File Systems -> Native Language Support -> NLS UTF8 in your kernel config.  It may not be good practise for whoever set those configs to assume we have this enabled, but it's probably a good thing to have enabled anyway.

----------

## phranzee

hi. i have following problem: when the drive is mounted by ivman some files are often broken (i/o error), but when i mount it by hand everything is ok. where's the problem? i've had it with almost every version of ivman/hal/dbus.  

ivman 0.5_pre2

dbus 0.23-r2

hal 0.4.5-r2

----------

## pjj

Going to test this out soon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rohan28

phranzee: your problem is very odd.  Ivman only calls the 'mount' command, it doesn't do anything which could cause the errors you're seeing.  When you say you mount it by hand, do you mean with your own fstab entry, or with the one created by fstab-sync?  It's possible that fstab-sync puts some options in the fstab rule which your system doesn't like for some reason...

Does this occur for devices for which an fstab rule is created by HAL (i.e., USB drives etc) and not for things with your own fstab rules (i.e., CD/DVD drives etc)?  If so, it seems like weird fstab-sync rules are indeed the culprit, although I am not sure exactly how they'd be messing it up...

----------

## phranzee

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> When you say you mount it by hand, do you mean with your own fstab entry, or with the one created by fstab-sync?  It's possible that fstab-sync puts some options in the fstab rule which your system doesn't like for some reason...

 mount + fstab w/ my own entry.

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> Does this occur for devices for which an fstab rule is created by HAL (i.e., USB drives etc) and not for things with your own fstab rules (i.e., CD/DVD drives etc)?  If so, it seems like weird fstab-sync rules are indeed the culprit, although I am not sure exactly how they'd be messing it up...

 fstab-sync adds only this line:

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details
```

it doesn't change any entry. i get these errors for my dvd drive (afair for cd too, but now it's disconnected). corresponding entry:

```
/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd      iso9660         noauto,ro,speed=4,user              0 0
```

i haven't tested it with usb drive yet.

i have no idea why, but i can't get this error atm, strange  :Wink: 

it looked like this:

```
md5sum /mnt/dvd/*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(i/o error)

(i/o error)

(i/o error)
```

always n last files were broken.

----------

## rohan28

 *Quote:*   

> i have no idea why, but i can't get this error atm, strange 

 

Maybe it was just a pathological occurence which will never happen again...? (my fingers are crossed  :Wink:  )

Seriously... I cannot think of a single reason why Ivman should be causing this problem.  Ivman mounts something purely by calling the 'mount' command...  there is a possibility that Ivman or HAL could be triggering a bug elsewhere though.  For instance, the mount options Ivman uses (probably umask=0007,gid=100 or similar - check logs) might be causing a problem in the kernel for some odd reason.

See if you can get this bug to occur with HAL running, but not Ivman.  See if the kernel gives any messages around the time of these errors.

----------

## Rusty1973

Hi there 

first of all, ivman worked just fine on my Gentoo Box for my DVD and DVD-R Drive Mount, Eject etc works out of the box

I'm using 

ivman 0.5_pre2 

 dbus 0.23-r2 

 hal 0.4.5-r2

udev

hotplug

coldplug

but i got a problem with USB devices like USB Sticks or Drives.

I have: a 20GB Freecom USB Drive (fat32)

             60GB SiteCom USB Drive (fat32)

             200GB WB USB Drive (still NTFS but will change soon)

If i'm plug one of the drives into my USB Port ivman is mounting them just fine and i can see them in fstab

like:

none   /dev/shm tmpfs  defaults  0 0

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hda                /media/cdrom            auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/FHD2-PRO         vfat    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sdd1               /media/usbdisk          reiserfs umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

and i also can see them in the Konqueror but if i click on one of the drives i got the following Errormessage:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

or too many mounted file systems

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

Clicking on "OK" i got this again:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

or too many mounted file systems

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

for sdd1 i know the problem is, that fstab is saying it is a reiserfs but it is really a NTFS drive

but sdc1 is formated with FAT32 and in fstab it is mounted as vfat

so should be all right but i havn't any access to the drive.

Any Idea ????? 

Again my DVD and DVD-R Drive is working fine

----------

## Rusty1973

Hi there 

first of all, ivman worked just fine on my Gentoo Box for my DVD and DVD-R Drive Mount, Eject etc works out of the box

I'm using 

ivman 0.5_pre2 

 dbus 0.23-r2 

 hal 0.4.5-r2

udev

hotplug

coldplug

but i got a problem with USB devices like USB Sticks or Drives.

I have: a 20GB Freecom USB Drive (fat32)

             60GB SiteCom USB Drive (fat32)

             200GB WB USB Drive (still NTFS but will change soon)

If i'm plug one of the drives into my USB Port ivman is mounting them just fine and i can see them in fstab

like:

none   /dev/shm tmpfs  defaults  0 0

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hda                /media/cdrom            auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/FHD2-PRO         vfat    umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sdd1               /media/usbdisk          reiserfs umask=0000,exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

and i also can see them in the Konqueror but if i click on one of the drives i got the following Errormessage:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

or too many mounted file systems

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

Clicking on "OK" i got this again:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

or too many mounted file systems

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

for sdd1 i know the problem is, that fstab is saying it is a reiserfs but it is really a NTFS drive

but sdc1 is formated with FAT32 and in fstab it is mounted as vfat

so should be all right but i havn't any access to the drive.

Any Idea ????? 

Again my DVD and DVD-R Drive is working fine

----------

## Rusty1973

dmesg outputs this

: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 22

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4063 88:007f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4063 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4063 88:007f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 398297088 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B200M0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6B200M0    Rev: BANC

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[feadf800-feadffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: PCI device 10de:00e8 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 21, pci mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, pci mem 0xfebfd000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, pci mem 0xfebfe000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000089807b]

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Darfon USB Combo Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: USB HID v1.00 Device [Darfon USB Combo Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new driver bfusb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0xc400, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x0

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xc

ACPI wakeup devices:

UAR1 UAR2 USB0  MAC USB1 USB2 P0P1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

XFS mounting filesystem sda4

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda4

XFS mounting filesystem sdb1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb1

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

NVRM: Xid: 24,  L2 -> L1

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK2023GAS         Rev: MA01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

hda: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 6728860

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 1682215

hda: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 6728864

Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 1682216

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK2023GAS         Rev: MA01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-8: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 2.0      Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 243712 512-byte hdwr sectors (125 MB)

sdc: assuming Write Enabled

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 243712 512-byte hdwr sectors (125 MB)

sdc: assuming Write Enabled

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK2023GAS         Rev: MA01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 39070080 512-byte hdwr sectors (20004 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

  Vendor: WDC WD20  Model: 00JB-32EVA0       Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdd: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

Attached scsi disk sdd at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg3 at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: IC25N060  Model: ATMR04-0          Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

----------

## nightfrost

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
> FAT: codepage cp437 not found 

 

I assume you can't mount those partitions even when you're not using ivman (correct?). I had this problem I while back and managed to fix it through a kernel recompile. Check out Filesystems --> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -->, and perhaps Filesystems --> Native language support as well. You might need to change the charset. I managed to solve my problem by changing to cp850  (Europe). Try that...

N.B: if you can mount those partitions manually, i.e. while ivman is not running. Then you should probably ignore this post...

----------

## Rusty1973

Hi 

You are right i can't mount by hand 

I'll go right now and check my Kernel for cp 437 and cp 850

maybe this is also the problem !

thank You 

I will post how it works

----------

## Rusty1973

Hurra !!!!!

the Codepage 437 fixed the problem !!!

It si working now

I love this Forum and i love Gentoo !!!

Thank you

----------

## Rusty1973

But it si still not working on my NTFS formated Drive

(Yes NTFS Support is in the Kernel)

Errormessage:

mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiserfs'

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.

Reiser ??? I'm not using Reiser at all

Any Ideas

----------

## nightfrost

You sure the partition works under Windows?

Can you post the relevant line from /etc/fstab? Is that line generated automatically? is ntfs compiled in the kernel or as a module?

----------

## Rusty1973

Yep NTFS is in the kernel and the frive works fine with Windows.

here the fstab line

/dev/sdc1     /media/usbdisk   reiserfs exec,user,noauto,managed 0 0

It will be inserted automaticly by ivman !

thinks it is reiser for some reason

----------

## nightfrost

yeah, that is weird... As far as i know, that line is generated by hald and not ivman. So, for some reason hald thinks that your drive is reiser. You could try searching hal buglists. I really don't know why it would behave like that...

(By the way, I assume you're using the latest versions of dbus, hal, and ivman, i.e. ~arch)

----------

## Rusty1973

I will look into the hald stuff 

I guess i use the latest versions of

dbus

hald

ivman

I hope

----------

## rohan28

Rusty1973: Yes, it's definitely a HAL problem, not Ivman.  It's very odd that HAL thinks your drive is reiserfs.  Here are some ideas for fixing it:

* In /etc/filesystems (you may have to create it), put ntfs before reiserfs.  This makes 'mount -t auto' try the NTFS filesystem before ReiserFS; I'm hoping HAL might also respect this file.  For more info, do 'man mount' and find the bit about /etc/filesystems .

* Mess around with whether or not filesystems are compiled as modules.  If NTFS is a module, try compiling it in... or vice versa, if it's currently built in  :Smile:   Maybe try ReiserFS as a module too, if possible (although if you use it for / as I do, you can't of course...)

And, of course, keep trying new versions of HAL as they come out...  :Smile: 

----------

## G2k

strange I was getting this same error message 

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,

or too many mounted file systems

Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
```

with my usb stick but somehow everything fixed itself on its own @_@ anyways, my questions is how should one unmount a usb stick? when i plug it in it automatically mounts, but then do i have to just pull the stick out or do i have to manually umount /media/usbdisk?

----------

## Rusty1973

I tryed to change /etc/filesystems 

It is a symbolic link to ../proc/filesystems.

I can't change this file at all, even not as root user 

but your idea sounds like the problem. Reiserfs isn't in there.

I'll go and put reiser in my kernel.

I'm not using it my system is running on ext2 for /boot and everthing else is xfs 

Hi G2K i had this problem too with vfat and it was a problem of the codepage setting in my kernel, i disabled the codepage 437 (default for fat filesystems) just enabled it and it worked!

Thanks a lot for all you guys help !

What a great forum

----------

## d4rk74m4

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> hi. i have following problem: when the drive is mounted by ivman some files are often broken (i/o error), but when i mount it by hand everything is ok. where's the problem? i've had it with almost every version of ivman/hal/dbus.  
> 
> ivman 0.5_pre2
> 
> dbus 0.23-r2
> ...

 

Okay, I also have the same problem when using ivman for automounting.  I just did a complete backup to about 30-40 dvd's, reinstalled Gentoo and found that I couldn't restore my backups.  I was extremely worried at this point.

I was getting i/o errors about accessing beyond the end of the device.  I removed ivman, dbus and hal from startup, rebooted, then mounted the devices myself and everything was fine... thankfully!

----------

## rohan28

d4rk74m4, phranzee: Does the I/O problem occur with the first CD/DVD inserted, or only with subsequent ones?  I'm thinking it might be a problem with unmounting (if you are using Ivman and just hitting the 'eject' button for CDs/DVDs, maybe you should try manually unmounting them first).  One of the places Ivman could really use some work is on ejecting CDs/DVDs; the kernel seems to break a bit when you eject CDs without unmounting them first (which is fair enough), and we need to fix this in userspace somehow.  Unfortunately HAL doesn't/can't send any message to Ivman when the eject button is pressed on most drives, so I'm not sure how to go about this.

Edit: I have been able to reproduce this, and I'm convinced it's a kernel bug.  It seems like the kernel gets confused about the size of discs; if you put in a small disc, then eject it without unmounting first, and then put in a larger one, the kernel refuses to read past the size of the smaller disc.  That's why it's always the last files which have I/O errors (i.e. the ones nearest the end of the disc).  I'm going to do more testing; for now, just unmount CDs/DVDs before ejecting, and that should take care of the problem.

Which kernel versions are you each using?  I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10; I've got my fingers crossed this is already fixed in 2.6.11_rc3, though I don't really expect it will be, since ejecting without unmounting is officially the wrong thing to do.  But, we shall see.Last edited by rohan28 on Sun Feb 13, 2005 3:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rohan28

G2k: Sorry for neglecting this in my last post... yes, you should always unmount a USB disk manually before yanking it, regardless of whether or not you're using Ivman.  Sometimes things will be OK if you just yank it, but sometimes they won't - and udev, HAL and the kernel don't like it in any case, so even if your data remains OK, you might see weird things like HAL not cleaning up mount points, udev not removing device node etc.  (this is somewhat related to the CD/DVD unmounting problem - we're used to just ejecting CDs/DVDs because they're mounted read-only, so we don't care so much about unmounting them.)

----------

## nightfrost

G2k: you could edit this file /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi and change the following line (it's in the beginning, line 14 or something):

```
      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.user" type="bool">true</merge>
```

to 

```
      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>
```

That is, you change "user" to "users". This gives all your users permission to unmount drives. And so you can easily do this e.g. in konqueror by right clicking the proper device under the device list and choose unmount...

----------

## G2k

k, thanks! :Smile: 

----------

## nightfrost

With the latest hald (I must have upgraded it with emerge -Du without noticing it), I had problems mounting usb sticks. I solved it by commenting out the utf8 bit in /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi (line 168 in my file):

```
          <!-- UTF-8 business commented out by nightfrost

          <!-- Use UTF-8 charset for vfat -->

          <match key="volume.fstype" string="vfat">

            <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.iocharset=utf8" type="bool">true</merge>

          </match> 

-->
```

I don't really know why it's there and I don't think it was there before (in the older version). Anyway, if anyone has the same problem (I don't remember the error I got - perhaps it was: bad block something, or too many mounted something something) this might help them...

----------

## rohan28

nightfrost: Actually, this problem (and the solution) already came up here 5 days ago  :Smile:   You can also fix it by building the UTF8 NLS into your kernel, which is probably a good idea anyway, as then you'll be able to correctly see CJK (Chinese/Japanese/Korean) and Russian and etc filenames on a FAT formatted filesystem. (incidentally... thank you, Mr. nightfrost, for providing support for other users here  :Smile: )

----------

## nightfrost

 *Quote:*   

> incidentally... thank you, Mr. nightfrost, for providing support for other users here

 

It's just quite recently I notice myself being able to help out other users (it's a crazy feeling when you notice how you're actually leaving the "noobhood" behind and moving into... something else), so I do that as often as I can  :Smile: . And since ivman is such neat little thing, I'd like to help out here... Next time I'll try to pay more attention to old posts, though. Anyway, thanks for the tip  :Smile: 

----------

## -spirit-

finally, last ivman works for me  :Smile:   (version 0.5) . no more crash or bug. it's really fantastic.

Thanks you Ikke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jwc

Hi Rohan, thanks for your great work!

Today I tried out some stuff with the user config files and stumbled over to segfaults.

One happens if you put -- in a xml-comment, the other one if you have & somewhere outside of a comment in the config file.

Just to let you know, bye, 

Joost

----------

## rohan28

jwc: Yes, I know, at the moment if you have any errors in your XML, Ivman will simply segfault.  This should be changed to output a helpful error message and attempt to continue parsing the XML.  For the configuration files to be 'well-formed', & must be escaped as &amp; , -- must not appear within comments, etc etc.  Ivman will probably always fail on badly formed XML (it's quite difficult to continue parsing it sensibly, which is why web browsers are so hard to do well  :Smile: ) but it could certainly stand to output some helpful error message instead of just segfaulting.

----------

## DrWoland

O crap, had my first problem with this setup, but I doubt it had to do with this specifically. My system has too many shaky variables to blame it on the trio. Nothing was mounting right (folders were being created, but not mounted) so I went to restart ivman and my system straight up HARDLOCKED on "Stopping hardware abstraction layer daemon..." or whatever it says when it's stopping hald. Works fine after a reboot tho, and thanks to RR4 (which may have caused the crash as well) nothing got lost or corrupted.

----------

## nightfrost

 *DrWoland wrote:*   

> O crap, had my first problem with this setup, but I doubt it had to do with this specifically. My system has too many shaky variables to blame it on the trio. Nothing was mounting right (folders were being created, but not mounted) so I went to restart ivman and my system straight up HARDLOCKED on "Stopping hardware abstraction layer daemon..." or whatever it says when it's stopping hald. Works fine after a reboot tho, and thanks to RR4 (which may have caused the crash as well) nothing got lost or corrupted.

 

Yeah, I've had the exact same symptom when stopping hald (although this has nothing to do with ivamn, cause ivman wasn't running at all). And the thing is, I think my system is pretty stable. At least everything is compiled with a plain -O2 (and some other easy-going flags). It's really amazing how it locks up - I've never seen anything like it. It reminds me of a peacful death and the only thing to do is the power button. Should one file this as a bug report?

----------

## phranzee

ok, here goes my error (mentioned on previous page):

```

/mnt/dvd: file *

xxxxx.avi:   RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 512 x 384, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 3 Low-Motion, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)

yyyyy.avi:  ERROR: cannot read `yyyyy.avi' (Input/output error)

zzzzz.avi: ERROR: cannot read `zzzzz.avi' (Input/output error)

```

dmesg:

```

(...)

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 115112

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=930884, limit=10856

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 232720

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=930888, limit=10856

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 232721

```

```

/mnt/dvd: cat zzzzz.avi

cat: zzzzz.avi: Input/output error

```

----------

## ikke

 *-spirit- wrote:*   

> finally, last ivman works for me   (version 0.5) . no more crash or bug. it's really fantastic.
> 
> Thanks you Ikke 

 Guess you should thank Rohan more than me lately  :Wink: 

----------

## hoeeg

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> Ivman will probably always fail on badly formed XML (it's quite difficult to continue parsing it sensibly, which is why web browsers are so hard to do well ) but it could certainly stand to output some helpful error message instead of just segfaulting.

 

According to the specs an XML parser is supposed to fail on badly formed XML. It's not a bug, it's a feature.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tyris

 *hoeeg wrote:*   

> According to the specs an XML parser is supposed to fail on badly formed XML.

 

I know you're just making light of ivman's segfaulting, but even if the parser fails, it doesn't mean the program using the it (i.e. ivman) has to fail as well.  Surely an error message is possible here, but again it's certainly not a big issue.

----------

## DrWoland

 *nightfrost wrote:*   

>  *DrWoland wrote:*   O crap, had my first problem with this setup, but I doubt it had to do with this specifically. My system has too many shaky variables to blame it on the trio. Nothing was mounting right (folders were being created, but not mounted) so I went to restart ivman and my system straight up HARDLOCKED on "Stopping hardware abstraction layer daemon..." or whatever it says when it's stopping hald. Works fine after a reboot tho, and thanks to RR4 (which may have caused the crash as well) nothing got lost or corrupted. 
> 
> Yeah, I've had the exact same symptom when stopping hald (although this has nothing to do with ivamn, cause ivman wasn't running at all). And the thing is, I think my system is pretty stable. At least everything is compiled with a plain -O2 (and some other easy-going flags). It's really amazing how it locks up - I've never seen anything like it. It reminds me of a peacful death and the only thing to do is the power button. Should one file this as a bug report?

 

If your system really is compiled with stable CFLAGS and using only unmasked packages in the toolchain, then yeah, you should probably file one. They'll ignore my setup, and I'd rather not falsify my specs for a bugreport. Just mention that other users with different configs have had the same problem.

And yeah, it's hardlock. When numlock stops working, it's time to reach for that power key. Thank god for Reiser and the lack of corruption it brings.

----------

## ikke

 *DrWoland wrote:*   

>  *nightfrost wrote:*    *DrWoland wrote:*   O crap, had my first problem with this setup, but I doubt it had to do with this specifically. My system has too many shaky variables to blame it on the trio. Nothing was mounting right (folders were being created, but not mounted) so I went to restart ivman and my system straight up HARDLOCKED on "Stopping hardware abstraction layer daemon..." or whatever it says when it's stopping hald. Works fine after a reboot tho, and thanks to RR4 (which may have caused the crash as well) nothing got lost or corrupted. 
> 
> Yeah, I've had the exact same symptom when stopping hald (although this has nothing to do with ivamn, cause ivman wasn't running at all). And the thing is, I think my system is pretty stable. At least everything is compiled with a plain -O2 (and some other easy-going flags). It's really amazing how it locks up - I've never seen anything like it. It reminds me of a peacful death and the only thing to do is the power button. Should one file this as a bug report? 
> 
> If your system really is compiled with stable CFLAGS and using only unmasked packages in the toolchain, then yeah, you should probably file one. They'll ignore my setup, and I'd rather not falsify my specs for a bugreport. Just mention that other users with different configs have had the same problem.
> ...

 Use Magic SysRQ? -> sync, umount, reboot

----------

## g4c9z

What's the status of automatic DVD video playing when it's inserted?  Is it supposed to work?  Because when I insert it nothing happens.  I uncommented the line in the config file to make it work, so that it now reads:

```
    <ivm:Option name="execdvd" value="umount $hal.block.device$ &amp;&amp; /usr/bin/mplayer dvd://1 -really-quiet -fs" />

```

Furthermore, when I start mplayer manually, it crashes (I can post the output if it would be useful).  But if I stop the ivman service then run the same mplayer command, it plays the movie.

Also, what's this about mounting/unmounting DVD videos?  Obviously they don't need to be mounted to play them, and I'm pretty sure it's impossible to mount one...

My drive is an AOpen IDE DVD-ROM.

----------

## rohan28

g4c9z: I assure you that it is definitely possible to mount video DVDs  :Smile:   In fact, after getting a laptop with a DVD drive a month and a half ago, it took me a while to figure out that you weren't supposed to mount when watching DVDs (I know it sounds silly, but hey, this little fact seems to be missing from the documentation of all the DVD playing software out there  :Smile: )  I don't see quite why it's "obvious" that you don't have to mount them, as you state...

Video DVD playing is indeed supposed to work with Ivman now, and it does for me.  I use Xine instead of MPlayer, but that shouldn't really make a difference here... I have a hunch that the problem you're having is related/is the same problem as that which other people have reported, about I/O errors when reading files towards the end of the disc.  If you insert a video DVD as the very first disc after Ivman is started, does it work?  Is there any output in dmesg about attempting to read beyond the end of a device when you insert the DVD?  If there is indeed output like this in dmesg, please tell me which version of HAL you're using, and which kernel.  I really want to track this bug down...  also, it couldn't hurt to post the MPlayer output you're seeing when it crashes  :Smile: 

----------

## g4c9z

 *Quote:*   

> I don't see quite why it's "obvious" that you don't have to mount them, as you state... 

 

Well, because mounting something means taking files on one filesystem and overlaying them onto a directory on another filesystem, so that multiple physical media can be accessed transparently as if they were one piece of media.  A DVD video does not contain a filesystem.

 *Quote:*   

> If you insert a video DVD as the very first disc after Ivman is started, does it work? 

 

Yes!  In fact, it also works a second time if I eject the DVD and re-insert it.  I can't reproduce it at all anymore, not even if I insert a CD-ROM in between, which ivman mounts.  Does it only happen if the first thing inserted is not a DVD?

I didn't see any messages in the output of dmesg that seemed to belong to ivman.  The following is possibly from it:

```
scsi: unknown opcode 0x1e
```

but it only occurred once and the DVD playing failed many times.

So this is a bug, then?  How can I help provide info so it can be fixed?

Another problem is that it locks the DVD in the drive until I use the eject command.  With the other media types there's an "unlock" option.  Until I can prevent that it's not really practical to use ivman for DVDs.  Even when using eject, it gives the output:

```
eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument

```

but ejects it anyway.  In dmesg the following message appears:

```
program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

```

 *Quote:*   

> it couldn't hurt to post the MPlayer output you're seeing when it crashes

 

OK.  I'll just post mostly the important stuff (in other words, the errors  :Smile:  )

```
Playing dvd://1.

Reading disc structure, please wait...

There are 3 titles on this DVD.

There are 28 chapters in this DVD title.

There are 1 angles in this DVD title.

DVD successfully opened.

libdvdread: Can't seek to block 362177

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    XMMS: found plugin: libmp4.so (MP4 & MPEG2/4-AAC audio player - 1.2.x)

XMMS: found plugin: libwav.so (Wave Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libcdaudio.so (CD Audio Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libtonegen.so (Tone Generator 1.2.10)

MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: demux_open

- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and

  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.

  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your

  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and

  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.

```

----------

## rohan28

g4c9z: Video DVDs do contain filesystems; if you've got UDF support in your kernel, you can mount and browse them like a CD.  Although there's not much interesting on there  :Smile: 

What you are seeing, is a particularly nasty bug which I have known about for a few days now... but I'm not sure what to do about it.  What happens seems to be that the kernel gets confused; the kernel reads the size of the first DVD (probably CD as well) you insert when Ivman is running, but it doesn't update the size when you insert any new DVDs/CDs.  Then, if you try to read a file on the current disc which resides on a block past the amount of blocks on the first disc, the kernel thinks you're trying to read off the end of the disc and won't let you.  This can make the bug appear somewhat intermittent; if you insert a disc with a very large filesystem first (like a video DVD  :Smile: ) and then insert smaller things, like CDs, you may never experience this bug.

It's certainly a pretty weird one, and I haven't been able to figure out exactly where it comes from.  Although the bug doesn't appear when Ivman isn't running, I know it's not Ivman's fault; it could be libhal's, but I tried older versions of HAL and could still reproduce it.  I think it must be something new, since the error was only reported recently, but given the sporadic nature of the bug and the fact that Ivman simply might not have had enough users to experience the bug until recently, it's possible it's existed all along  :Sad:   I don't even know of any workarounds - I thought manually unmounting the disc before ejecting would fix it, but no dice.  I'm going to try different kernels and see how that affects it.

This bug could be a real show stopper for Ivman.  Got to fix it...!

----------

## g4c9z

 *Quote:*   

> g4c9z: Video DVDs do contain filesystems; if you've got UDF support in your kernel, you can mount and browse them like a CD. Although there's not much interesting on there Smile 

 

OK, sorry, I didn't realize that.

You should try reporting the bug to bugs.kernel.org if switching kernel versions makes it go away.  I'm using 2.6.10 - maybe so are all the people who had the problem.

Is there any hope that ivman will eventually be able to unlock the drive for DVD videos?  What about a global unlock option for all types of CDs?

----------

## rohan28

g4c9z: Sorry, I forgot to address the unlocking.  Ivman _does_ unlock the DVD drive when a disc is inserted... in fact, it tries to unlock all removable media... but the DVD playing app locks it again, and does not unlock it when it's done  :Sad:   The thing is, you typically need to have root privileges to unlock the drive, so it's probably not even possible for a DVD playing app not running as root to unlock it when done.  (I'm not sure how they lock it in the first place though... perhaps the kernel automatically locks the drive when an app asks for raw access to the disc, but it has no way of knowing once the program has finished.)

My solution has been to put eject into /etc/sudoers and then just use "sudo eject" - I bound it to Win+Backspace so I can easily eject.  You could also put "&& sudo eject" at the end of your DVD playing rule to automatically eject once you quit MPlayer.  It could be possible for Ivman to simply poll the drive and make sure it's still unlocked every minute or so... it's kind of ugly, but it might actually be the least hacky solution for now.  Since we ultimately want something that 'just works', I guess this is what we'll end up doing.

----------

## g4c9z

rohan28: Please don't do polling.  In fact, that reminds me of a question I forgot to ask: does ivman (or the things it depends on) currently use polling or interrupts to detect when a CD is inserted?  The reason I didn't use supermount is because I don't want it doing checks every few seconds.  That's also a thing I didn't like about Windows.  Only Macs do things properly in my experience, and apparently only because they have good hardware.

A good CD drive would send a signal to the operating system when the eject button is pressed on it.  How can I check whether mine does that?

Working around CD drives that don't do that is tricky.  I believe the way you said it's done is not good (automatically locked, only root can unlock it).  Even allowing only the user who is active when the CD is inserted to later unlock it is not good (someone might walk away with a CD in the drive).  The proper way to do it is to allow the user sitting in front of the computer (not logged in remotely) to always be allowed to unlock it.  If they aren't allowed, they can just use a paper clip anyway.  I'm not sure how to tell who that user is but I'm pretty sure it's possible.  Ultimately, this also means you have to eject through software (using e.g. a key combination as you mentioned) rather than with the eject button.

So the best way to work around that bad design is to use sudo on eject or make it suid root.  That opens the possibility of someone remotely logging in and having fun opening and closing my CD tray.  But since I can't think of why they would have a motivation to do that, I'll wait until it starts happening before I become concerned, and just do it that way.

And by the way: it IS possible to make things "just work" without using ugly hacks!  :Smile: 

----------

## rohan28

g4c9z: Ivman just waits for events from HAL; it does not currently do any polling.  I don't know too much about the internals of HAL - I basically only know what I need to know for Ivman to work - but I am pretty sure that HAL keeps polling to an absolute minimum, and would only do it if there's no other way.  That being said, maybe there is no other way for some things, at least not without modifying the kernel.

As for the good CD drives sending a message to the OS when eject is pressed... a few do this, but not very many at all.  See Ikke's comments at http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/hal/2004-September/001071.html, for example.  In fact, support for this event might have even been removed from HAL since so few drives used it.  Ivman has code to nicely handle the EjectPressed event, but this code is useless on 95% of drives, so we obviously need another solution.  To see if your drive supports this, run "lshal --monitor", then hit eject.  If it outputs something like device_condition, /your/device/udi, condition_name=EjectPressed, then your drive supports it.

This bad hardware design is probably the main reason why most attempted solutions to the automounting problem have been kernel-based; if you can mess with things in the kernel, you can easily work around things the kernel does, like locking the drive.  For Ivman to do the same thing, some ridiculously annoying stuff might need to be done (e.g. let the root and user instances of Ivman talk to each other, and have the user instance of Ivman signal to the root instance when all programs the user wanted to run have completed, at which point the drive can be unlocked).

Your idea about allowing the 'active' user to be able to unlock is a nice one, but it has some problems.  Firstly, I'm not so sure that it's possible to tell who the 'active' user is; Linux is a true multi-user system, and it's possible to have different users logged in at a bunch of different VCs, and even more than one X server running with different users.  In any case, discovering who the 'active' user is, is probably something too complicated to be done in the kernel, and that's probably where it would have to be done.

I wonder if you (or someone else) could try something for me...?  It's nice and simple, but I'm too busy to find the time at the moment.  Do "echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock" (as root)... this should prevent the drive from ever locking in the first place when media is inserted.  I know this works for mounting filesystems on CDs; can you please tell me if it also works for video DVDs?  i.e., if you do this, and then insert a video DVD and play it, can you eject it after playing without taking any extra steps?  If so, even though this isn't a "nice" solution either, it might be the best solution currently available.

----------

## Pubare

I've run into a problem that I think is basic and me just over-looking something simple...

When I first set-up ivman, it didn't want to notice when CD's had been inserted.  So, I uncommented the example mapping in ConfigMappings and changed my fstab entry from /dev/hdc to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.  Presto, it starts working...  except for the problem mentioned earlier (CDs don't umount on eject, but they do eject properly).  So, what am I missing?  I tried commenting out the mapping ("blank" ConfigMap file), putting /dev/hdc (yes, this is my CD-ROM drive) back into fstab, removing the /dev/cdroms dir, commenting out the UDEV rules to create /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw symlinks, and rebooting.  Still doesn't work...  Why does it work with the symlinks but NOT when the call is to the actual device?!?

Using a Liteon 32125s as /dev/hdc, udev-045, hal-0.4.7, dbus-0.23-r3, and ivman-0.5_pre2.  I do have devfs in the kernel, but it is not set to mount on boot (in the kernel or on the kernel command line).  I also have rc.conf set to save a dev tarball on shutdown, but this shouldn't be affecting it.

Thoughts or suggestions?

----------

## rohan28

Pubare: When it doesn't work, what does Ivman try doing?  Set it to give debugging output and look at the 'mount' command it runs when you insert a CD.

----------

## Pubare

Thanks for the response rohan, but I found the problem...  user error.  I had a malformed comment header in the ConfigActions file.  Somehow, one of the "<" got turned into a "less than or equal to" (underlined <).  Don't know _how_ it happend and it wasn't showing up as such in nano (of course), found it using kwrite.  Surprised it didn't segfault on it.  I was using the same file with and without symlinks, though, so that doesn't really make sense either...  but as soon as I fixed it, it started working with /dev/hdc.  Odd.

Edit:

Now for another question...  I'm trying to integrate packet-writing support into the ivman automounts, but I've got something wrong (if this is possible, or maybe I'm going about it the wrong way.

<!-- test rule for packet write support -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdc">

    <ivm:Match name="volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="kdialog --yesno 'Blank CD-RW inserted - would you like to format it UDF for packet writing?' &amp;&amp; /etc/init.d/cdrw start &amp;&amp; cdrwtool -d $hal.block.device$ -q &amp;&amp; mount /mnt/cdrw &amp;&amp; kdialog --msgbox 'Format complete, CD-RW mounted at /mnt/cdrw'" /> 

         <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/etc/init.d/cdrw stop" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>    

    </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdc">

    <ivm:Match name="volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/etc/init.d/cdrw start &amp;&amp; mount /mnt/cdrw" />

         <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/etc/init.d/cdrw stop" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>    

    </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

I know that's more Matches than needed, I just prefer being explicit  :Wink:   Initially I didn't have the match for /dev/hdc (thought it'd be more flexible), but stuck it in to be safe.  I'm sure you can see what I'm _trying_ to do with this, but it doesn't seem to work - just mounts the udf formatted disc at /mnt/cdrom without loading the pktcdvd driver.  But, I tend to be a bonehead that can't script or code for nothin'...  Seems like a good idea though.

----------

## g4c9z

rohan28:  *Quote:*   

> To see if your drive supports this, run "lshal --monitor", then hit eject. If it outputs something like device_condition, /your/device/udi, condition_name=EjectPressed, then your drive supports it.

 

Darn, it seems my drive doesn't support it.

Edit: since that post mentioned that support for eject has been removed from HAL, doesn't that mean my drive may well still support it?  If they don't have code for it simply because few drives support it, I'd say that's a horrible decision.

 *Quote:*   

> Your idea about allowing the 'active' user to be able to unlock is a nice one, but it has some problems. Firstly, I'm not so sure that it's possible to tell who the 'active' user is; Linux is a true multi-user system, and it's possible to have different users logged in at a bunch of different VCs, and even more than one X server running with different users. In any case, discovering who the 'active' user is, is probably something too complicated to be done in the kernel, and that's probably where it would have to be done. 

 

Hmm, interesting.  Linux should know what the active user is, even though it's multi-user.  But actually, I guess it's possible to have 1 computer but 2 keyboards and 2 monitors (dumb terminals) with 2 people logged in at once.

 *Quote:*   

> I wonder if you (or someone else) could try something for me...? It's nice and simple, but I'm too busy to find the time at the moment. Do "echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock" (as root)... this should prevent the drive from ever locking in the first place when media is inserted. I know this works for mounting filesystems on CDs; can you please tell me if it also works for video DVDs? i.e., if you do this, and then insert a video DVD and play it, can you eject it after playing without taking any extra steps? If so, even though this isn't a "nice" solution either, it might be the best solution currently available.

 

That worked.

I guess, then, the situation is this: good drives send a signal when the person presses the eject button.  That's the only way you can tell that the person sitting in front of it wants to eject it.  For bad drives, you have to allow them to be ejected anytime by pressing the button, and programs must do something graceful when it's in the middle of reading from it and that happens (mplayer just freezes the picture and lets you quit with q, which is pretty good).  Trying to keep a bad drive locked while allowing it to be unlocked under certain conditions simply can't, it seems to me, work without restricting people from ejecting it who should be allowed to, whether polling is used or not.

So I'd suggest changing the default config file to have 2 choices, one to always keep a device unlocked and one to lock it, with one commented out and an explanation.  I'd still say locking should be the default, though I'm sure most will disagree with me, because it's best to assume people have good hardware and only make those with bad hardware work around it.

By the way, even though I had the global unlocking option uncommented like this:

```
    <ivm:Match name="storage.removable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

my audio CD wouldn't eject either, but it did after I put a local unlocking option within that "Match" section.  So it seems ivman still doesn't have a global unlock option, or it has a bug.

----------

## Pubare

Ok, decided to start over with the packet rule and use direct program calls instead of /etc/init.d/cdrw...  But I think my approach to this is too simple-minded (as I said, I'm not a developer at all  :Smile:  ).  It seems to me that it should work, but I am pretty comprehension-limited.

Here are the rules I have defined in ConfigActions (note that I use non-standard mount points, goofy like that):

<!-- unlock all removable devices - harmless for devices without tray locking -->

    <ivm:Match name="storage.removable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="unlock" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- try to mount any mountable volume at all -->

    <ivm:Match name="ivm.mountable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- don't mount blank cds in burner -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdc">

       <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

            <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

       </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

    <!-- test rule for packet write support -->

    <ivm:Match name="volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="kdialog --yesno 'Blank CD-RW inserted - would you like to format it UDF for packet writing?' &amp;&amp; /usr/bin/pktsetup pktcd /dev/hdc &amp;&amp; cdrwtool -d $hal.block.device$ -q &amp;&amp; mount /zdrives/cdrw &amp;&amp; kdialog --msgbox 'Format complete, CD-RW mounted at /zdrives/cdrw'" /> 

         <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/usr/bin/pktsetup -d pktcd" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>    

    </ivm:Match>

    <ivm:Match name="volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/usr/bin/pktsetup pktcd /dev/hdc &amp;&amp; mount /zdrives/cdrw" />

         <ivm:Option name="execun" value="/usr/bin/pktsetup -d pktcd" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>    

    </ivm:Match>

And below is ivman debug-mode output for 3 different CD_RW situations:

	With UDF (InCD) formatted CD_RW

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

879: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) (null) can't be mounted becauseit is not a block device

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc is mountable and willbe mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

manager.c:454 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: /bin/mount /dev/hdc

hal_interface.c:142 (hal_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD

hal_interface.c:157 (hal_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:260 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD"        "/zdrives/cdrom"

manager.c:595 (ivm_unlock_device) Tray of /dev/hdc unlocked

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc is mountable and willbe mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc is mountable and willbe mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

hal_interface.c:234 (hal_device_condition) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_InCD received VolumeMount but no action taken

	With blank CD_RW

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

1021: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) (null) can't be mounted becauseit is not a block device

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-0

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-0 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:109 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc can't be mounted because it is a disc with no data tracks

	With blank CD_RW and rule for not mounting blank media commented out

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

1026: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) (null) can't be mounted becauseit is not a block device

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-0

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_22_0-0 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigActions.c:109 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc can't be mounted because it is a disc with no data tracks

It does mount UDF-formatted cd's (InCD or linux formatted) within the original scope of ivman - as a ro cd.  So, either I understand this less than I thought I did (likely), I have something configured wrong (certainly not unlikely), or I'm taking the wrong approach to it (wouldn't surprise me at all).  Anyone with better logic skills than mine care to comment?

----------

## rohan28

g4c9z: OK, probably it's a good idea to make Ivman do the equivalent of "echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock" by default when it starts.  Of course, the user will always be able to turn it off...

I'm holding off on releasing a new Ivman for now because a new DBUS and HAL are about to be released, and they won't be backwards compatible with the current versions. (for the curious, there's at least one significantly nice new feature of the new HAL - ACPI is represented in HAL, so Ivman will be able to detect when you hit the power button, close the lid on your laptop etc - it can replace acpid.)  So, this change probably won't be made until the new HAL and DBUS are out.

Pubare: I'd like to help you, but I'm afraid I have absolutely no experience with DVD writers  :Sad:   I'm sure it can be done with Ivman, it's just a matter of figuring out the right rule.  Do you have to start /etc/init.d/cdrw before mounting?  Then, in the first set of rules you posted, this bit:

```

<ivm:Option name="exec" value="/etc/init.d/cdrw start &amp;&amp; mount /mnt/cdrw" /> 

```

...should be this...

```

<ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

<ivm:Option name="exec" value="/etc/init.d/cdrw start &amp;&amp; mount /mnt/cdrw" /> 

```

This will stop Ivman mounting it in the first place, it will only be mounted by your 'exec' rule instead.  If you come up with rules that work, let me know and I'll put them in the default Ivman setup (as long as they don't stop it working for people who don't have a DVD writer  :Smile: )

----------

## Pubare

Well, sorta got it fixed...  Or, at least I'm starting to get on the right track.  No time for details right now, gotta get ready for work (6 nights a week ATM, ugh).  I'll post further details and the _working_ setup once I get it completely worked out - which I'm sure I will, what I lack in logic I make up for in persistence and method  :Smile:  .  Oh, and it's just a cd-rw not a dvd-rw, but for this, they are both the same thing  :Wink: 

Thank you rohan for the reply and for all the effort you have put into ivman.

PS - Is there a way to put a "Return" in the config files?  If the cdrwtool command stays in the config, I'll need a return at the end of that line.  Otherwise, I'll just figure out the proper options for mkudffs (which I should propably do anyway) and change it to a direct call to it.

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

This works brilliantly - I only read about it through your guide though. To install it i simply:

```

emerge dbus

emerge hal

emerge ivman

```

then,

```

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hal default

rc-update add ivman default

```

and finally:

```

/etc/init.d/dbus start

/etc/init.d/hal start

/etc/init.d/ivman start

```

And it "Just Worked" (TM). CD+DVD Recordables are handled fine, when unwritten and during writing, as well as DVD-RAM, my digital camera and my USB media reader.

Thanks very much!

Ben

----------

## GlooM

Little question:

I insert a blank cd, ofcourse ivman doesnt mount it, then i write some stuff on it, but to mount it i have to either eject and insert disc again or mount manually.

Maybe there's a way to make things easier ?

----------

## DrWoland

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Little question:
> 
> I insert a blank cd, ofcourse ivman doesnt mount it, then i write some stuff on it, but to mount it i have to either eject and insert disc again or mount manually.
> 
> Maybe there's a way to make things easier ?

 

Ivman only mounts newly inserted media... I don't know whats so difficult about hitting the eject button twice.

----------

## Arainach

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Little question:
> 
> I insert a blank cd, ofcourse ivman doesnt mount it, then i write some stuff on it, but to mount it i have to either eject and insert disc again or mount manually.
> 
> Maybe there's a way to make things easier ?

 It's nearly impossible to detect changes to blank media in such a way.  Windows doesn't detect the change either.

----------

## ARC2300

okey dokey. . .

As did one user, I simply emerged hal, dbus, and ivman. . .presto, stuff works.  Yay!!

Question, though. . .after reading through and searching, it seems I can't find info on getting ivman to automount flash USB cards and/or Zip drives.  Any clue as to how to do this??  Or any direction I could be pointed in to find out myself??

Thanks.

----------

## Pubare

Boy, lack of sleep will do strange things to your mind...  I hate night shift and insomnia...  Finally dawned on me that ivman could not do (entirely) what I was wanting.  This is not its fault, its the way the kernel and udftools (in their current state) see udf-writing (DVD or CD) as 2 seperate block devices...  Obviously, HAL and dbus aren't going to know anything about the virtual device (pktcdvd), so ivman can't utilize it (without a mapping, which would seriously mess some stuff up).  So, with that said, I was able to hack in _partial_ support.  I've set up ivman to 1) prompt to format a blank CD-RW disc on insertion, format and mount it, and 2) mount a udf-formatted CD-RW disc with packet write support.  This is all in conjunction with the info found at  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW and the forum thread at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html .  However, once the rules I've set up to get packet-write support are enforced, ivman looses contol of the device - i.e., the tray stays _locked_ until the volume is _manually_ umounted.  Once ejected, ivman regains control and things go back to normal.  So (rohan) I don't think this is worthy of inclusion in the sample rules.  I think it would be good for the wiki, but I'll leave that to rohan's discretion - if he thinks it'd be good, he can put it there or ask me to:).

So, first off, make sure to read the Gentoo wiki on enabling packet-write support (link is in the rules comment).  I've made this as generic as possible so minimal (if any) modification will be needed for users with KDE, but be sure to double-check the mount points and dev references.  If you are using Gnome see http://ivman.sourceforge.net/wiki/Custom_Rules on how to set up zenity for prompting, for other WMs (or even Gnome for that matter) you can install dialog and simply change "kdialog" to "dialog".  If you are using the init script from the packet wiki for cdrw, standard mount points, and a CD writer, you should be fine.  For DVD writers you'll need to change the mount points, prompt text, and add a match "hal.volume.disc.type" value for DVDs (+ and/or -) - don't forget to close the match.  Also, this will work with multi-burner systems with some further minor modification.

All of the rules go in the IvmConfigActions file (although, in retrospect using ConfigProperties may have been cleaner).

First, modify the "Don't mount blank media" rule to this:

<!-- don't mount blank media -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="false">

    <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

       </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

Then, put this in for prompting to format and mount blank RW discs.

<!-- rules for partial packet write support.  Ivman does NOT retain control of the drive if this rule

         gets used - i.e., the tray stays locked until manually umounted.  After umount and ejecting, control

         passes back to ivman as normal.  This is a hack meant to be used in conjuction with udftools.

         See http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Packet_Writing_on_CD-RW and 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-173263-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html for more info -->

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_blank" value="true">

                <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="kdialog --yesno 'Blank CD-RW inserted - would you like to format it UDF for packet writing?' &amp;&amp; cdrwtool -d $hal.block.device$ -q &amp;&amp; mount /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0 &amp;&amp; chmod -R 777 /mnt/cdrw &amp;&amp; kdialog --msgbox 'Format complete, CD-RW mounted at /mnt/cdrw'" /> 

                </ivm:Match>

            </ivm:Match>    

        </ivm:Match>

Remember, if you are not using KDE, the kdialog references in the second option line need to be changed (zenity or dialog, your choice).

Then, the next rule will automatically mount RW discs that are already udf formatted.

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="cd_rw">

        <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="udf">

            <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.is_rewritable" value="true">

        <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

        <ivm:Option name="exec" value="mount /dev/pktcdvd/pktcdvd0" />

            </ivm:Match>

        </ivm:Match>

    </ivm:Match>

Very simple and straight forward, once I realized that complete dynamic management wasn't going to work (icluding loading and unloading the pktcdvd filter driver).  Although, I might be able to come up with something with that mapping idea...  Anyway, thanks to ivman, packet writing in Linux just got closer to being like using InCD.

----------

## honigsalz

i just merged hal, dbus and ivman (0.5_pre2)

when trying to start ivman i get the following error.

strange thing is also it seems ivman is kind of running - at least i can't stop hald anymore

```
root@tux rupi # /etc/init.d/ivman start

 * Starting Automounter...

18134: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

root@tux rupi # /etc/init.d/ivman stop

 * Stopping Automounter...

No process in pidfile `/var/run/ivman.pid' found running; none killed.    [ !! ]

root@tux rupi # /etc/init.d/hald stop

 * Stopping Automounter...

No process in pidfile `/var/run/ivman.pid' found running; none killed.    [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  problems stopping dependent services.

 *         "hald" is still up.

```

any ideas?

----------

## Ben2040

 *ARC2300 wrote:*   

> okey dokey. . .
> 
> As did one user, I simply emerged hal, dbus, and ivman. . .presto, stuff works.  Yay!!
> 
> Question, though. . .after reading through and searching, it seems I can't find info on getting ivman to automount flash USB cards and/or Zip drives.  Any clue as to how to do this??  Or any direction I could be pointed in to find out myself??
> ...

 

Hi

I should have noted that I emerged the ~x86 version (0.52 or something) which handles my USB media fine.

Not sure about Zip drives though, sorry...

Ben

----------

## Rusty1973

Hey there !

I just reloaded my Gentoo, because i was running 32bit on my Opteron System and somebody told me i should got the 64bit

Well it is working great !

sure i want to have back ivman ! and i started to change to udev and emerge dbus and hald

but i couldn't emerge ivman at all !

but ALL of my USB drives and my DVD and DVD-Ram are working fine without ivman !

Is there something fancy going on ?

Anyway ivman is a great pice of software and a big "thank you" to the developer

Mirko

----------

## g4c9z

 *Quote:*   

> Little question:
> 
> I insert a blank cd, ofcourse ivman doesnt mount it, then i write some stuff on it, but to mount it i have to either eject and insert disc again or mount manually.
> 
> Maybe there's a way to make things easier ?

 

I think this has nothing to do with ivman.  Whenever I write a CD I have to eject and close the tray before mounting it, which I also find annoying.  You say you can mount it manually without ejecting first?  How?

----------

## Onip

I receive a Segmentation Fault Error. Some Infos

```

*  sys-apps/ivman :

        [  I] 0.5_pre2 (0)

*  sys-apps/hal :

        [  I] 0.4.7 (0)

*  sys-apps/dbus :

        [  I] 0.23-r3 (0)

```

I'm running ivman both on startup (default runlevel) and in a xterm with fork set to off and debug set to true. root's ivman has default config. user's ivman is this way: IvmConfigActions.xml

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/penna1"> 

         <ivm:Option name="exec" value="add-idesk Penna.lnk"/>

         <ivm:Option name="execun" value="rem-idesk Penna.lnk"/>

    </ivm:Match>

```

IvmConfigProperties.xml

```
    <ivm:Option name="checkOnInit" value="true" />

    

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/penna1">

        <ivm:Property name="hal.volume.is_mounted">

            <ivm:Action value="true" exec="add-idesk Penna.lnk" />

            <ivm:Action value="false" exec="rem-idesk Penna.lnk" />

        </ivm:Property>

    </ivm:Match>  

```

This is what happens if i plug in my usb pendrive

```

Hal9000 onip $ ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

12234: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "pa

th != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) (null) can't be mounted because 

it is not a block device

12234: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "pa

th != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/u

sb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_142E41075F8200C6

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb

_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_142E41075F8200C6 can't be mounted because it is not a bl

ock device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/u

sb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_142E41075F8200C6_0

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb

_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_142E41075F8200C6_0 can't be mounted because it is no

t a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/s

csi_host_0

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scs

i_host_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/s

csi_0_0_0_0

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scs

i_0_0_0_0 can't be mounted because it is not a block device

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/b

lock_8_0

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/blo

ck_8_0 is /dev/penna

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/penna can't be mounted beca

use it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/b

lock_5C60-4E2B

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/blo

ck_5C60-4E2B is /dev/penna1

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/penna1 is mountable and wi

ll be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: add-idesk Penna.lnk

Segmentation fault

```

Any hints?

<EDIT> I'd like ivman to run "add-idesk" script when i plug in my usb key or if it is already mounted when ivman starts. And i want ivman to run "rem-idesk" when it is umounted.

----------

## EasterParade

Hi all,

don't know where to find this or maybe I haven't found it among all the postings

here :

```
$ ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

13508: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

```

When I started dbus and hal daemons and ivman there was no error messages whatsoever.

I've already solved a silly prob in my fstab: I've had /dev/SWAP instead of /dev/hda2 vor my

swap partition in there. So automounter couldn't find this and hung in runlevel 3 before reaching

the login prompt. So I had to boot with LiveCD and chroot and edit that there.

But this one leaves me clueless.

Please help!

transsib

----------

## Pubare

ARC2300:  I'm not sure about the USB flash stuff, seems like there should be a way to make it work.  However, zip and floppies won't work in ivman - dbus & hal have to detect media insertion for ivman to do its thing.  Use submount (supermount replacement) from portage for zip and floppies.

honigsalz:  That looks like you're running ivman in debug - if so, DON'T use /etc/init.d/ivman start to start it.  Starting in debug should only be done from the console.  And you can use zap to get the service to go down (/etc/init.d/ivman zap), then hal and dbus should go down ok.  I've seen this type of error when I had one of the config files put together wrong - once I had missed a "hal" on one of my match statements, another time I didn't have an ending </match> for a rule.  If you have altered any of your configs, double check them and post back with results.

Rusty1973:  Are you using supermount (in-kernel patch) or submount (portage kernel module)?  Both of those automatically mount media, but do it at the kernel level instead of in userspace.  Your fstab line for those devices would reference either supermount or submount.

Onip:  I assume you mean you're running root's ivman on startup with the default config and trying to debug the user ivman with the files in ~/.ivman? If so, try commenting out the rule you've made in IvmConfigActions - the "exec" option in that file gets passed to the mount command and execun gets passed to umount.  So, basically you are trying to call "mount /dev/penna1 -o add-idesk Penna.lnk" .  Having invalid exec or execun entries in ConfigActions will cause a segfault.  The rule you have set up in ConfigProperties should work like you want, but I don't think ivman will be able to detect media that is already inserted when it starts up.

Transsib:  That is not an issue with ivman to worry about, I always see that starting in debug mode as well.  If that is the only error you see, everything should be fine.

----------

## rohan28

```

13508: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723. 

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library. 

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message 

```

Everyone can ignore the above, it's just a warning and it ultimately doesn't seem to affect anything.  And I think it's HAL's fault, not Ivman's.

Onip: That's a pretty troubling bug... just FYI, you don't need those rules twice, with the way you've got it, each command will be executed twice (once when device is attached/removed, and once when mounted/umounted).  Still, there's no reason why having those rules should cause a segfault  :Sad:   But I'd suggest keeping the Properties ones and removing the Actions ones, so the shortcut will be created even if you mount/umount outside of Ivman. (and it should also be created if Ivman is started with the disk already attached, since you have CheckOnInit=true .)  (by the way, sorry Pubare, I'm afraid you are incorrect - it's mountoption options which are passed with -o to mount, not exec and execun  :Smile: )

Check the rest of your configuration files for XML mistakes, e.g., the characters &, < or >, or unclosed quotes or tags, etc.  If you have the 'xmllint' command, you can do this by e.g. "xmllint --noout IvmConfigActions.xml", and if there's no output, all is well.  Ivman really needs to handle bad XML better; I'm considering this a high priority now  :Smile: 

If there's definitely nothing wrong with your configs, then tell me, does the command actually run or not? (it's not clear from the output you gave whether Ivman segfaults before running, or after.)  If it does run, what does it output if you run it manually, and what status code does it return to the shell?

----------

## Pubare

Ah, errr...  right.  Sorry, and thanks.  Wrong on, what, 3 things in one post?  Gotta start getting some sleep or keep my mouth shut...

----------

## Onip

Now I've got a blank Action file and properties is as i posted before and it seems not to give me problems. I'll'have some more tries, but i think it's working right. .xml files were right i tested'em with that command an gave me no error.

with the configuration i had before, the command run and the icon appeared in my desktop, but after running add-idesk command then ivman would segfault. 

Thanks

----------

## dencar

The Wiki refers to /etc/conf.d/ivman, as does the earlier part of this thread, but I don't have it after installing ivman. Should it exist and, if so, where do I get it, please?

----------

## Onip

there is no /etc/conf.d/ivman 

Config files are /etc/ivman/IvmConfig*.xml for root and 

/home/user/.ivman/IvmmConfig*.xml for user's instance of ivman

----------

## EasterParade

I've had a long workday today and couldn't look into the forum or my config files 

until now.

rohan28 wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If there's definitely nothing wrong with your configs, then tell me, does the command actually run or not? (it's not clear from the output you gave whether Ivman segfaults before running, or after.) If it does run, what does it output if you run it manually, and what status code does it return to the shell?

 

Yeah, it just sits there doing nothing and I suppose ivman doesn't like my files or my fstab. Is it possible that there are

bad symlinks as well?

My fstab:

```
/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 1 

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      users,noauto,rw      0 0

/dev/hdc           /mnt/dvdrw   auto      users,noauto,rw      0 0

/dev/hdd           /mnt/cdrw   auto      users,noauto,rw      0 0

```

xmllint command returns nothing:

```
$ .ivman $ xmllint --noout IvmConfigActions.xml

```

Same for the other IvmConfigMappings.xml, IvmConfigBase.xml and IvmConfigProperties.xml; no output

returned on the shell.

Think I will have to have a thorough look into the files tomorrow.

Anyway, ivman just stops after 

```
libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message 
```

on the shell and does nothing. :Sad: 

transsib

----------

## EasterParade

Could someone, anyone, please gracefully knock me on da head?!

Had to do something about my config files. And ivman works like

a charm  :Razz:  .

It is fun fiddeling around with it. And I'm not finished fiddeling with

the configs yet.

Works without a glitch. I like ivman.

Edit on next morning:

I was a little overeager. Ivman worked after editing the config files but

when I rebooted libhal didn't find any mounting points. It checked every

gadget on the system and after floppy, which it couldn't find either it just 

hung there and boot didn't reach the login prompt.

So here I had to go to the systems rescue again with the LiveCD. I had to

delete everything ivman and reemerge it. 

Now the system boots fine but of course no ivman function in userspace.

Something is off with my config files  or my fstab which I can't pinpoint right now.

I've posted part of my fstab earlier. Could anyone have a good guess here.

Am I beeing too silly for ivman? :Sad: 

It would help a lot if one of you would post a IvmConfigActions.xml as an

example. I suppose lshal is much more important than I thought up to now.

transsib

----------

## thebigslide

This is awesome.  I had problems with the CVS builds (ie it didn't work), but I just tried the builds in portage again and it works great.  Just out of curiousity, has anyone tried burning a dvd or cd on a drive managed by ivman?  Will anything goof if I'm burning as a user and ivman tries to mount the drive as root?

----------

## rohan28

transsib: If your system isn't even booting, you've probably set Ivman not to daemonize.  Look at /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml , fork should be true.

----------

## EasterParade

rohan28 wrote

 *Quote:*   

> If your system isn't even booting, you've probably set Ivman not to daemonize. Look at /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml , fork should be true.

 

You are right there, fork was set false by me and debug true. I'll change it and give it another try,

now that I know that I can rescue my system anyway if anything goes wrong again.

But certainly not after one of these busy workdays. :Laughing: 

Another question concerning lshal: it gives you lots of info about your system. Is there anything I

should put into i.e. IvmConfigProperties.xml as a substitute of  $hal.block.device$ or is that a

catchall for the devices attached to the system?

I know it's a silly question but I'm a long time n00b although my gentoo-system is fine and clean

what with 2.6.10 kernel, HID mouse a. keyboard, udev, xorg and all the gizmos that I plug and unplug.

transsib

----------

## thebigslide

 *transsib wrote:*   

> I know it's a silly question but I'm a long time n00b although my gentoo-system is fine and clean
> 
> what with 2.6.10 kernel, HID mouse a. keyboard, udev, xorg and all the gizmos that I plug and unplug.
> 
> transsib

 

Jeez, I wish I had a keyboard.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EasterParade

Gee, thebigslide's got no keyboard. :Shocked: 

Let`s move to Off The Wall  to chat about

this.  :Wink:  .

Or You've got a server running and x to 100

puters attached to it. :Laughing: 

You know, I just wanted to apologize for being so

dumb; for not knowing how to properly configure

Ivman config files. (HID-mouse and HID-keyboard)

Other than that I'm a wee bit proud of my gentoo-system.  :Embarassed: 

Wouldn't want any other distro.

transsib

----------

## miip

How can I tell ivman to use captive-ntfs to mount a usb attached harddrive?

----------

## EasterParade

Now I've deleted everything ivman in /etc/ and HOME and reemerged ivman.

Fork is true now and I've worked on the config-files but ivman is sitting there

happily doing nothing:

```
$ ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

 $
```

Xml is clean, hal is working, dbusd, hald and ivman are staring on boot, system

starts and I can mount manually; no problems with k3b or any other application.

But ivman gives me nothing I don't already know.  :Confused: 

It's a pity; I've had it working and if not for the foolish mistake of setting fork to

false I wouldn't sit here now trying to get it working again.

I forgot to mention this:

```
$ ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

daemonize.c:32 (daemonize) Daemonizing...

daemonize.c:68 (daemonize) Cannot get a lock on /home/liki/.ivman/.lock

```

But the .lock file is definitely in the folder where ivman looks for it.

Sorry for my n00bie probs but maybe you know what might be missing.

transsib

----------

## Pubare

transsib, what exactly _are_ you doing?  No offense meant, I'm just having a hard time following you...  Is that daemonize output from a command line attempt to start ivman?  As a regular user, I assume?  Is the .lock file there _before_ you try to start it?  If so, try deleting it then attempting to start ivman again.  

But the ivman service running on boot (default runlevel, right?) as root isn't actually mounting data CDs or anything else?  The drive is set up as "/dev/hdX" in fstab with no entries in IvmConfigMappings?  Does "lshal --monitor" show any change in devices when you insert a data CD?  I'm not even gonna ask you to put ivman in debug mode after your last experience...  :Wink: 

And you really shouldn't need to apologize for "noob" questions (if these are), we are all noobs _at least_ once.  Heck, I'd rather be a noob often than an expert always...  means I'm trying to learn new things.

----------

## EasterParade

I am not sure what I'm doing anymore  :Embarassed:  .

But this is one funny sunday  :Laughing:  .

The .lock file was there before I tried to start ivman; deleted it but outcome is the same.

Ivman runs in default. I've got two drives : /dev/hdc (dvd writer) and /dev/hdd (cd writer).

They are mapped in IvmConfigMappings.xml according to my fstab and lshal --monitor reacts to a DataCD

into /dev/hdc: 

```
*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DX2_2, key=volume.is_mounted

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: true  (bool)

*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DX2_2, key=volume.mount_point

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: '/mnt/dvdrw'  (string)

*** lshal: device_condition, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_DX2_2

           condition_name=VolumeMount

                                             
```

into /dev/hdd:

```

*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM, key=volume.is_mounted

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: true  (bool)

*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM, key=volume.mount_point

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: '/mnt/cdrw'  (string)

*** lshal: device_condition, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM

           condition_name=VolumeMount

```

And I've put ivman out of debug mode now although this didn't ever cause any problems.

Only ivman is still doing nothing, like above, it states its presence. :Razz: 

And pubare: no offence taken. :Laughing: 

transsib

----------

## Onip

I've got another problem with this great software. I've managed in making ivman show devices' icons (through idesk) when they're plugged in. Now i want ivman to show a k3b icon if i put in a blank cd. This is my IvmConfigProperties.xml

```
<ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdd">

          <ivm:Property name="hal.volume.disc.has_data">

          <ivm:Action value="false" exec="add-idesk k3b.lnk" />

            <ivm:Action value="true" exec="rem-idesk k3b.lnk" />

        </ivm:Property>

    </ivm:Match>
```

and here is a section (working) for data cd

```
<ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdd">

        <ivm:Property name="hal.volume.is_mounted">

            <ivm:Action value="true" exec="add-idesk cd-rom2.lnk" />

            <ivm:Action value="false" exec="rem-idesk cd-rom2.lnk" />

        </ivm:Property>

    </ivm:Match>
```

where am i wrong?

Thanks

----------

## DrWoland

 *Onip wrote:*   

> I've got another problem with this great software. I've managed in making ivman show devices' icons (through idesk) when they're plugged in. Now i want ivman to show a k3b icon if i put in a blank cd. This is my IvmConfigProperties.xml
> 
> ```
> <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdd">
> 
> ...

 

I really have no idea, but  name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hdd" suggests the disk has data on it. I'm fairly certain there's a different flag that checks for a blank CD, search the thread. It was mentioned in the beginning before ivman was smart enough not to mount blank CDs on its own, should be within the first 5 pages.

----------

## taskara

I have hal working with dbus and ivman under kde 3.4

When I plug in a usb stick / cdrom it is auto detected and mounted, that's all sweet

However when I right click on the device under media:/ to safely remove, it says only root has permission to remove (for cdrom it's unmount/ejecting which fails).

I don't have /etc/conf.d/ivman, so I can't edit it as this howto suggests.

AFAIK ivman and hal bypass fstab, but I've tried adding the entry to fstab with "user, uid=1000" under options anyway, but it still won't let me unmount  :Wink: 

The other issue I have is that if I manually unmount the device, remove it and plug it in again I get a new scsi device.

Can this be set so that it re-detects sda (unless sda is still plugged in naturally)

any ideas?

Other than that it's working a treat!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firephoto

I don't remember offhand but I think you need to set the permission of the mount point.

----------

## taskara

 *firephoto wrote:*   

> I don't remember offhand but I think you need to set the permission of the mount point.

 

ok, i"ll try that, but with USB thumb drives it creates a new mount point on the fly, based on the fat32 partition title..

update: that didn't work, once the cd is automounted it changes the ownership of the mountpoint back to root root.. there must be a config settingt somewhere to say who it shoudl be mounted as (ie "nobody users")

which is suggested in teh howto on page 1, however I don't have that config file to edit..

----------

## j.w.m.

taskara, i managed to get user unmounting working on my system. you have to change the mountpoint defaults in HAL to include the option "users" instead of "user". first do the following:

```

> cd /usr/share/hal/95userpolicy

> cp ../90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi ./

```

now edit storage-policy.fdi and change: 

storage.policy.default.mount_option.user => storage.policy.default.mount_option.users

mount points should now appear in your fstab with the "users" option, which allows umounting by any user.

* * *

i do have another problem though that i was not able to solve myself: 

when you press "safely remove" in KDE, the device unmount without problems. however, when you press "Mount" afterwards, the device mounts for about a second or so and then unmounts itself again. you have to plug and unplug the usb stick to mount it again. is this a bug?

----------

## taskara

thank you j.w.m. it is working perfectly

I knew it had to be a config somewhere I just had no idea where  :Very Happy: 

I tested the problem you were having, but I did not have the same issue.

Here are the versions I am using:

sys-fs/udev-054

sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2

sys-apps/ivman-0.5_pre2

Perhaps you can update to these versions and try again? Thanks for your help!!!!  :Very Happy: 

***

ALSO if someone else is using these versions and does this little trick of j.w.m.'s you need to do the following:

```
sudo su -

cd /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/

cp ../90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi ./

```

now you can edit storage-policy.fdi and change user to users as per his suggestion.

The only difference is the directory above.

***

Now I only have one more issue, and that is that when I remove a usb device and plug it or another one in, I get a new scsi device instead of sda again.

This is not really an issue now that auto mounting / unmounting is working properly, but it would be good.

It would be a pain if you wanted to backup data to an external usb hard drive through a simple script or something..

I think it must be a udev issue?

***

one more thing - under kde media:/ the harddrives are showing up as "40gb media" can these be re-named to their mountpoints? like /home for example..

seems strange that they aren't..

edit: nm, I don't think this is a hal problem..

----------

## j.w.m.

well, taskara, i don't think it's a matter of updating. i have:

udev 054-1

dbus 0.23.2-3

hal 0.4.7-1

ivman 0.5_pre2-1

i looked a bit more at the problem. it turns out that when you press "Safely Remove" in KDE, the device /dev/sda1 is actually removed from /dev. the disk /dev/sda is still there, but the partition is gone. after a while the usbdisk also dissappears from media:/ in KDE. 

* * *

i also have the same problem as you. each time i unplug and reattach my usb disk the device shifts (sda1->sdb1->sdc1->...). this only happens with ivman running. when running hal without ivman the usb disk stays at sda when reattached.

----------

## taskara

you are right.. if anything you need to downgrade  :Wink: 

I'm also using:

sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3

thanks for your help anyways, it got me up and running properly  :Smile: 

----------

## Mad_Dude

Hi all!

Thanks to all the forum users for making my conversion to Gentoo pretty good!

Anyway, anyone can help me with my problem? I can't seem to get my USB Flashdrive working as a Non-Root user. As root, it works like it should. I did try editing user to users in the ivman config file and setting it to 0777 too. Did I miss out anything? Thanks!

----------

## Mad_Dude

```

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1dd L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1dd R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1de L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1de R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
```

When I plug in my USB Sandisk Micro Cruzer, this is what I got from the log.

----------

## Mad_Dude

Also the following from debug:

```

12008: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/usbdisk2 busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /Mount/USB/Cruzer_Micro
```

I'm on KDE3.4 Final  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

if you turn OFF ivman and dbus and hal, and plug in your device, can you access it through /dev/sda?

----------

## Mad_Dude

I did not try that but as I forgot to take out my USB Flash drive while rebooting, I realize that if it remains in the USB Port after I do a reboot, the non-root user will be able to mount it. But, if it is done after I've log into KDE3.4, I no longer am able to do it. Is it possible that its the problem of KDE3.4's automount?

----------

## taskara

ok I'm still trying to fully understand that msg, but in the mean time if you log into kde 3.4 as root, does mounting and unmounting work perfectly?

----------

## Mad_Dude

Yeap, in KDE 3.4, as root, it works like a charm. Interestingly after I had the USB mounted in root and after I had logged out and login as non-root, it worked only once. I was able to mount it and access the file. After unmounting it, I couldn't remount it. Could it be what I suspect? Something to do with KDE3.4's automount?

----------

## taskara

sounds like permissions problem to me

if it was kde automount then I suspect root would have the problem too

are you sure you editted the correct file as above?

note you do NOT actually edit any config files, you COPY one to a new directory and then edit it.

----------

## Mad_Dude

Taskara, firstly , thanks for assisting me in helping me solve my hardware device woes. 

I followed rohan28 at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-185508-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-350.html and did the following:

1.Create a 95userpolicy directory 

2.Copy /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi to /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi, and add the following line near the other mount options:

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>
```

3./etc/init.d/hald restart 

4./etc/init.d/ivman restart

Also to note, I do not have any USB Flashdrive entry in FSTAB

I tried my Canon A40 as Non-Root and it has the same problems as the Flash Drive.

----------

## Mad_Dude

I also change 0007 to 0777 in IVMCONFIGACTIONS

```

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.fstype" value="vfat">

        <ivm:Option name="mountoption" value="umask=0777" />

```

I've also added the user to the USB group.

Just to add, I've also partition the USB drive and set it to an active partition and bios emulated it as SCSI.

----------

## taskara

well I dunno the file you copied and editted is correct.. can you change the other options you did?

and yes, you have no entry under fstab - it is created on the fly.

not sure I can help much  :Confused: 

----------

## Mad_Dude

I edited the file under /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi. Think I'll try editing the one under 90userpolicy? What does hal work by having a 90/95 userpolicy?

----------

## Mad_Dude

Will get back to you as soon as I get my ram working  :Smile:  after I emerge world  :Smile: 

----------

## count_zero

All right, I'm trying to get this working...the "right" way.  :Smile: 

Lots of troubles, though.  I'm trying to get ivman to automount my usb stick.

I just emerged dbus, hal, and ivman, using only default settings on everything.

I've deleted my udev rules and fstab entry for my usb stick..

When I plug in the stick, sda1 shows up in /dev.

fstab-sync adds an entry to my fstab file.

I also get a new folder in /media called "usbdisk".

I even get a little icon pop up in my kde system tray.

The disk won't mount, though.  No errors, the disk just isn't mounted.  I can mount it manually, but that defeats the whole point.

Any ideas?

----------

## EasterParade

Still no go with ivman. I know that everybody else is far ahead, discussing

usb-sticks and things whereas I´m still at the very beginning.

Seems I´m too silly for ivman. I know there´s s.th. basic that I´ve overlooked

but I don´t know what and the confusion is rising. :Crying or Very sad: 

Like before lshal --monitor gives me the right answers when I insert DATA-CDs 

into my drives. But ivman still doesn´t do anything.

```
$ ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

15585: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

15585: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

```

That´s all ivman does even if I insert a CD into any of my drives.

My fstab for the drives:

```
/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvdrw   auto      user,noauto,rw      0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrw   auto      user,noauto,rw      0 0

```

My /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml and I suppose it´s wrong:

```
 <ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom" />

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/hdd" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" />

</ivm:MappingsConfig>    
```

The same is in ~/.ivman/IvmConfigMappings. I can mount both drives without

any problems both from the console and if I click on the icons on the desktop.

More info:

```
# udevinfo -q path -n /dev/hdc

/block/hdc

```

```
# udevinfo -q path -n /dev/hdd

/block/hdd

```

```
# ls -AF /dev/cd*

/dev/cdrom@  /dev/cdrom1@  /dev/cdrw@  /dev/cdrw1@  /dev/cdu535
```

```
# ls -l /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Mar 27 11:28 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

```

```
 udevinfo -q path -n /dev/cdrom

/block/hdc
```

```
# udevinfo -q path -n /dev/cdrom1

/block/hdd
```

I know all this is bit confusing but I AM confused meanwhile. I´ve had it working once 

if not for that mistake to put fork to false. I´ve corrected that long ago but I haven´t got

ivman to work since then. Ivman even had kwrited pop up a little window that said eth-0 is up

which it haven´t seen it do since.

Please, anyone, hit me on the head because I´m sitting on it. :Sad: 

transsib

----------

## taskara

count_zero, did u compile kde with hal flag?

transsib, I just emerged the ebuilds and changed nothing. It all just worked. Perhaps you can try moving your custom configs, and updating your versions to the latest stable ones and try with the defaults. Also I think you should take your removable devices OUT of your standard fstab. But I'm no expert.

-c

----------

## count_zero

@taskara:

I compiled kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.0 with support for HAL.  Are there any other kde packages which used the "HAL" useflag?

Also, I've managed to get one of my flash drives to work, sort of...I just added "mount /media/USB_2_0" to my local IvmConfigActions.xml for that device, though I know it's not supposed to work like this.  It then mounts, and I get an icon in my systray from which I can unmount and remount is as I like.  Pretty slick!  I tried to do the same with my other drive that I'm trying to configure for ivman, but no luck yet.  "lshal" gives me the device (and important info like the serial number) to use with IvmConfigActions.xml, but ivman simply doesn't recognize my entry and doesn't execute my command.  It seems really fickle, but maybe I'm just not configuring it correctly.

----------

## taskara

 *count_zero wrote:*   

> @taskara:
> 
> I compiled kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.0 with support for HAL.  Are there any other kde packages which used the "HAL" useflag?
> 
> Also, I've managed to get one of my flash drives to work, sort of...I just added "mount /media/USB_2_0" to my local IvmConfigActions.xml for that device, though I know it's not supposed to work like this.  It then mounts, and I get an icon in my systray from which I can unmount and remount is as I like.  Pretty slick!  I tried to do the same with my other drive that I'm trying to configure for ivman, but no luck yet.  "lshal" gives me the device (and important info like the serial number) to use with IvmConfigActions.xml, but ivman simply doesn't recognize my entry and doesn't execute my command.  It seems really fickle, but maybe I'm just not configuring it correctly.

 

perhaps you can try adding hal to your make.conf USE flag section, and run 

```
emerge -av --newuse world
```

 to see if there are any other packages that need hal.

----------

## count_zero

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *count_zero wrote:*   @taskara:
> 
> I compiled kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.0 with support for HAL.  Are there any other kde packages which used the "HAL" useflag?
> 
> Also, I've managed to get one of my flash drives to work, sort of...I just added "mount /media/USB_2_0" to my local IvmConfigActions.xml for that device, though I know it's not supposed to work like this.  It then mounts, and I get an icon in my systray from which I can unmount and remount is as I like.  Pretty slick!  I tried to do the same with my other drive that I'm trying to configure for ivman, but no luck yet.  "lshal" gives me the device (and important info like the serial number) to use with IvmConfigActions.xml, but ivman simply doesn't recognize my entry and doesn't execute my command.  It seems really fickle, but maybe I'm just not configuring it correctly. 
> ...

 

Nope, kdebase-kioslaves looks like the only one.  Besides, the kde component works perfectly--I get an icon, I can mount and unmount.  It's just the ivman automounting that's screwed up.

----------

## taskara

hmm.. stop ivman? and let kde mount when you access the device?

----------

## count_zero

Well, sure, I could do that.  But then I can't get ivman to execute my script to download my digital camera pictures and open flphoto to that directory when I plug in my camera, can I?   :Very Happy:   At least not until KDE implements their own configurable volume manager.

I just re-emerged ivman with debug support.  I get this error from the terminal that is running the user instance of ivman:

```
mount: can't find /media/UDISK_2_0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

object not accessible

```

This is interesting, because "cat /etc/fstab | grep sda" gives this:

```
/dev/sda1               /media/UDISK_2_0        vfat    users,exec,noauto,iocharset=utf8,noatime,sync,managed 0 0
```

Oh, and where do I access the "debug" output?  This error message seems kind of generic...

----------

## EasterParade

taskara wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> transsib, I just emerged the ebuilds and changed nothing. It all just worked. Perhaps you can try moving your custom configs, and updating your versions to the latest stable ones and try with the defaults. Also I think you should take your removable devices OUT of your standard fstab. But I'm no expert.
> 
> 

 

I already have the latest stable and I´ve done that a couple of times meanwhile. No luck though.

Removing the drives out of fstab just makes them disappear.

Looks like I have to give in and take it the way it is or remove ivman altogether.  :Sad: 

Thanks for trying to help though.

----------

## taskara

kde looks at your fstab and creates the devices, but these are not the ones you should be using with ivman.

you should have nothing in your fstab, and when you plug in a cd / usb stick THEN the fstab entry is autogenerated and kde sees it.

you can then open the device and kde will mount it, or if you are using ivman it will auto mount for you.

that's all I know, if that doesn't help I dunno why.. the default ebuilds just worked perfectly for me (and I think everyone else here).

-c

----------

## EasterParade

Please, don´t get me wrong. I haven´t said it´s ivmans fault. It certainly 

isn´t.  Ivman is a wonderful software which is why I wanted to have it.

Please correct me if I´m wrong but there are some conflicting pieces of

information running around on this thread concerning /etc/fstab, like you

have your entries there ( ie. your drives ) and edit IvmConfigMappings.xml

to let ivman know about the symlinks.

I won´t give up but I´ll let it be for a while ´cause it looks like I can´t handle

ivman.

transsib

----------

## taskara

sorry I wasn't having a go at you at all!

afaik, ivman is an automounter - so you could test your setup without ivman - everything should work as planned, EXCEPT the automounting. This might help you pinpoint the issue.

It is dbus and hald that create your devices on the fly (afaik).

Yes removing your removable devices OUT of fstab will make them dissappear, that's ok! Because when you insert a cd, or plug in a usb stick it will be detected, and then the device will be created under kde. Then ivman will automount it if you have it turned on, but if not then you can just open the device and it will be mounted for you then and there.

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your problem, but if you STOP the ivman daemon, and take your entries out of fstab what happens under kde when you insert a cd / usb stick? is the device detected under media:/ ?

----------

## EasterParade

No worries, taskara and thanks for helping.  :Wink: 

I´ll come to that later.

transsib

----------

## EasterParade

It looks like it is working like it should. I´ve now had time to put it to a test. :Very Happy: 

taskara wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Yes removing your removable devices OUT of fstab will make them dissappear, that's ok! Because when you insert a cd, or plug in a usb stick it will be detected, and then the device will be created under kde. Then ivman will automount it if you have it turned on, but if not then you can just open the device and it will be mounted for you then and there.
> 
> 

 

I have had udev on the system for a long time now. I have installed it when I first heard about devfs to be deprecated.

It seems that I just mistrusted the removal of my optical drives from /etc/fstab, since it is such an important file. May be I´m afraid

of loosing control of the mounting process when I give all the control to hald and ivman but this seems to bring udev to perfection.

Except for some minor glitches ivman seems to work even for me now. :Wink: 

Sorry for being a nuisance and thank you for helping.

One more question: which IvmConfig*.xml files do I have to edit, those in /etc/ivman or the ~/.ivman/*.xml files?

( another silly one! )

transsib

----------

## taskara

I'd say the universal ones (/etc), not your personal ones. But you'll have to see. I've never editted any files. good luck!

----------

## pjj

I have a canon powershot A75 (works with gphoto) but I can only get it to work as root someone knows what to do? (It says cannot claim device)..

----------

## Mad_Dude

 *Mad_Dude wrote:*   

> Will get back to you as soon as I get my ram working  after I emerge world 

 

Hmm... I just got back from barcelona, anyway, I was able to mount my usb flash drive under the console without any problems as a normal user, but wasn't able to do it via KDE. What gives?

----------

## jadtn

Hi all,

I'm have a segmentation fault problem when mounting a device. Could anyone please help? Here's the debug output:

```
hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0 is /dev/sda

IvmConfigActions.c:58 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_4218-34AA

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_4218-34AA is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_4218-34AA is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2 is /dev/sda2

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda2 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_2 is /dev/sda2

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda2 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

hal_interface.c:43 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8b4df051-c5fe-4f74-b5a7-246ec68e3800

IvmConfigActions.c:46 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8b4df051-c5fe-4f74-b5a7-246ec68e3800 is /dev/sda3

IvmConfigActions.c:117 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda3 is mountable and will be mounted if Ivman rules specify to do so

manager.c:454 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/sda3

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: /bin/mount /dev/sda3

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo /dev/sda3 mounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts

Segmentation fault

```

Here're the relevant lines in IvmConfigActions.xml:

```
    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.uuid" value="8b4df051-c5fe-4f74-b5a7-246ec68e3800">

       <ivm:Option name="exec" value="echo $hal.block.device$ mounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts" />

       <ivm:Option name="mount" value="true" />

       <ivm:Option name="execun" value="echo $hal.block.device$ unmounted at `date` didnt work >> /tmp/mounts" />

    </ivm:Match>
```

Thanks for any help...

Jad.

----------

## my_ace

yea, me too, whenewer I try run a command...

Anyway thanks, great program  :Very Happy: 

uname -a

```
Linux ace 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Apr 11 21:38:36 CEST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: /bin/mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:339 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo /dev/hdc mounted at `date` >> /tmp/mounts

... (SIGSEGV)

```

I set CFLAGS to -O1 an have no crashes since then...

----------

## palatin

I own a creative audigy 2 NX usb soundcard, which I often switch between a windows box and a gentoo box. When I plug it on the gentoo box, I have to restart alsa (/etc/init.d/alsasound restart) in order for the modules to be mounted properly. Strangly enough, If I don't stop alsa before unpluging the soundcard, strange things happen such as the death of the xfce4 panel (I suspect the mixer plugin to be the culprit) and much more of a hassle, the keyboard doesn't work anymore,  :Shocked:   I have to ssh into my box in order to stop alsa.

That's why using ivman to automatically start and stop alsa would be nifty. (Re)starting alsa is easy, with the following rule : 

```
<ivm:Match name="hal.usb_device.product" value="SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX">

    <ivm:Option name="exec" value="/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" />

</ivm:Match>

```

And it works  :Smile:  ,  but stopping alsa when unplugging the soundcard, by adding :

```
<ivm:Option name="execun" value="/etc/init.d/alsasound stop" />
```

just under the exec option doesn't work, and, in fact, it leads to a segmentation fault, even when I plug it, meaning that this last rule is buggy.

Unfortunately the documentation lacks consistency, because the manpage says that execun apply when removing a device wether IvmConfigActions.xml states that execun apply when unmounting the device. I fear the latter to be the good answer, I wish it were the former.  :Confused: 

Does anyone know the reel meaning of execun ? Is there a workaround for my problem ?

[EDIT] I compiled it with -01 CFLAG, same result

----------

## kamagurka

1. I have no /etc/conf.d/ivman, so I don't know where to tell ivman as what user to mount the stuff (it's pretty annoying that it's all mounted as root)

2. How about unmounting? Since I installed ivman I can eject CDs although they are mounted, but they don't get unmounted either. I just get a lot of this stuff:

```
May  2 20:47:53 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:47:55 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:47:57 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:47:59 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:48:01 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:48:03 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

May  2 20:48:05 kumquad VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
```

----------

## rohan28

kamagurka:

1) There is no /etc/conf.d/ivman.  Currently running Ivman as a non-root user probably isn't going to work properly (although the version now in CVS can do it).

2) This is most likely due to a bug which was fixed in 0.5_pre3.  Please upgrade if you are running an earlier version than that  :Smile: 

palatin: hmm, you're right, the documentation is a bit unclear  :Smile:   execun is supposed to occur either when a device is removed or a disc is removed from a device.  So, it happens when you remove a USB stick or when you eject your CD/DVD drive.  Unmounting really has little to do with it, contrary to what the file itself says.  The rule you gave is supposed to work; alas, the 'execun' option appears to be pretty buggy  :Sad:   I'm working on that too...

----------

## kamagurka

 *rohan28 wrote:*   

> 2) This is most likely due to a bug which was fixed in 0.5_pre3.  Please upgrade if you are running an earlier version than that :-)
> 
> 

 It doesn't work quite as advertised; when i eject the disk with the "eject" command, it works like it should, but not when I use the button on the drive. Also annoying that I can do all unmounting and ejecting only as root (especially for my portable HD that gets mounted with all files owned by root). I understand ivman won't run as user (don't want it to, really) but an option to have it mount stuff for users and not for root would be nice.

----------

## rohan28

kamagurka: You can make Ivman mount filesystems as any user you like.  The 'mountoption' options will be passed to the 'mount' command.  'man mount' will tell you how to mount filesystems with particular permissions/owner (using the uid, gid and umask options).

----------

## Takk

my system is automounting, but when I try to eject by pressing the eject button on my CDROM driver, nothing happens! If I type "eject /mnt/cdrom" or "umount /mnt/cdrom", I can eject it normally, but it won't mount again 'till I type "mount /mnt/cdrom" or "mount -a" to mount all devs...

Someone knows what I have to do? I have looked in all the config files, but nothing has helped me...

----------

## taskara

 *Takk wrote:*   

> my system is automounting, but when I try to eject by pressing the eject button on my CDROM driver, nothing happens! If I type "eject /mnt/cdrom" or "umount /mnt/cdrom", I can eject it normally, but it won't mount again 'till I type "mount /mnt/cdrom" or "mount -a" to mount all devs...
> 
> Someone knows what I have to do? I have looked in all the config files, but nothing has helped me...

 

have you taken the cdrom line OUT of your fstab? maybe you are mounting manually through kde, rather than ivman ?

----------

## rohan28

Takk: Any fstab entry for your CD/DVD drive MUST use the actual device node (e.g. /dev/hdc) rather than any symlinks (/dev/cdrom etc).  It turns out there's a bug in HAL (see here) which prevents CDs/DVDs mounted via symlink from unmounting correctly even if you use IvmConfigMappings.xml to tell Ivman the real device name.

Also, make sure you're running Ivman as root.  Ivman currently seems to require root permissions to unlock the tray of your device.

----------

## Takk

No, I have done all exactly as described on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount. My fstab is

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,users               0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     subfs           fs=floppyfss,rw,users           0 0

```

I have tried to access the devices by Konqueror, but I was trying to do this on Konsole before try to do it on KDE. I really don't know what I am doing wrong...

----------

## taskara

 *Takk wrote:*   

> No, I have done all exactly as described on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount. My fstab is
> 
> ```
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           fs=cdfss,ro,users               0 0
> 
> ...

 

I'm no expert, but that submount howto makes no reference to ivman.. and this thread is about hal and dbus.. are they definately compatible?

----------

## rohan28

Takk: Ivman has nothing to do with submount.  If you want to use Ivman, go back and undo everything that wiki page told you to do  :Smile: 

Also, if you're using udev (and you MUST be using udev for HAL/Ivman to work), /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is usually a symlink, not a real device node.  "udevinfo -q name -n /dev/cdroms/cdrom0" will tell you the name of the real device node.

----------

## Takk

So sorry if I made mistake, I'm just a noob...

A friend of myne sent me a link to another Wiki, http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Automatisches_Mounten, this was the howto that I followed. I thought I had to follow all the steps, because I don't speek German...

I'll try again later. I'm not sure if is because this that my CD can't eject properly, but I'm going to give another try...

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Takk

I have changed my config files back trying to make ivman work. However, I got the following error:

```
10553: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message
```

Don't know what it means...

----------

## rohan28

That's not an error, Ivman is still running.  It's just a friendly warning  :Smile:   If you still have problems, they're not related to that message.

----------

## mrsteven

When I use ivman, I get lots of these messages when I eject my CDs:

```
VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
```

These are my ivman related packages:

```
mrsteven-mobil root # emerge -pv ivman

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3  +X -debug +gtk +python +qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  +X -debug -guile +java +perl -php +python -ruby -tcltk 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r5  -debug -nocxx +python -static 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2  -debug -doc +pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ivman-0.5_pre2  -debug 0 kB

```

I recognized that the process accessing the CD-ROM device is ivman itself... :Shocked: 

----------

## rohan28

mrsteven: It's a bug which is fixed in Ivman 0.5_pre3  :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

Great!  :Very Happy:  Here's another question: How can I make ivman mount everything in /mnt and not in /media? I don't like to have a special directory for unknown devices like USB sticks.

----------

## mziab

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Great!  Here's another question: How can I make ivman mount everything in /mnt and not in /media? I don't like to have a special directory for unknown devices like USB sticks.

 

You just need to modify /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi. Change:

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_root" type="string">/media</merge>
```

to:

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_root" type="string">/mnt</merge>
```

----------

## mrsteven

Thank you very much. The whole hal/dbus thing looks a bit complicated but also promising to me...

BTW: How does ivman interact with cdrecord? Will it umount a cdrw before cdrecord erases the disk?

----------

## mlybarger

what's the deal with hal requiring a 2.6.10 kernel? i tried to emerge hal, and get this message:

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.7-gentoo-r13

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.4.5-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 39, Exitcode 1

!!! You need a 2.6.10 or newer kernel to build this package

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

i'm on a laptop and have a fairly stable 2.6.7 kernel with patched swsusp2.  it was a bit of a pain to patch this in and i'd rather not upgrade my kernel at this time.

----------

## genstef

 *mark_lybarger wrote:*   

> what's the deal with hal requiring a 2.6.10 kernel? i tried to emerge hal, and get this message:
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> ...

 

Hal relies on new kernel code which is only present in later kernels.

Oh and for your suspend2-problem, maybe http://dev.gentoo.org/~brix/files/overlay/sys-kernel/suspend2-sources/ can help you  :Smile: 

----------

## mlybarger

thanks for the pointer to the suspend2-sources!!i've been wanting some ebuilds with swsusp2 patched in. i'm installing it now and will try out hal and friends if the new kernel works out.

----------

## pinger

Hi all,

I apologize in advance if this has been answered in this thread already, I do not have the courage to read all 25 pages  :Embarassed: 

My hal/ivman setup is working just fine, mountinng with user permissions pretty much anything I plug to my box, but I am totally unable to umount any device as a normal user (even though the dynamically-added lines in fstab all have the "user" option). It is really annoying to have to sudo just to umount my usb stick...

Anything obvious I should look into?

Thanks in advance

----------

## mziab

 *pinger wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I apologize in advance if this has been answered in this thread already, I do not have the courage to read all 25 pages 
> 
> My hal/ivman setup is working just fine, mountinng with user permissions pretty much anything I plug to my box, but I am totally unable to umount any device as a normal user (even though the dynamically-added lines in fstab all have the "user" option). It is really annoying to have to sudo just to umount my usb stick...
> ...

 

You should edit  /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi and change:

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.user" type="bool">true</merge>
```

to

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>
```

"users" allows every user to unmount the device. Apart from changing the file, you may need to edit your fstab in a similar way.

----------

## pinger

It works! Thanks a bunch!  :Cool: 

----------

## mlybarger

looks like the suspend2-sources doesn't support ndiswrapper.  i submitted a bug and it was marked as "we don't support that" https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92925

maybe another time.

----------

## adrien1977

I finally got everything working and mounting everything to /mnt

Now I was wondering if it exists something that would make an icon appear on the desktop everytime I insert either a cd or a usb key

I am using kde3.4

Thanks

----------

## adrien1977

Ok what I have realized is that when I open Konqueror and that I type  media:/ in the address bar I can see all the mounted drives.

So when I insert my usb key i see the icon apear, then right click unmount safely, then I remove the usb key and the icon disapear.

Is it possible to do the same thing but on the desktop??

thanks

----------

## guitarman

Same here, if I put in a cdrom the icon will appear in media:/ and will disapear when I take out the disc so I also want the same to happen on my desktop. I tried going to the desktop properties and selecting the device icons but they only show up if i click on the cdrom in media:/ .

----------

## sunder

 *miip wrote:*   

> How can I tell ivman to use captive-ntfs to mount a usb attached harddrive?

 

Please someone, help me out too.  Captive works so well and so does ivman...  it would be a shame if they couldn't play together.  This might be useful too for other filesystems such as HFS taking precedence over HFS+ although I'm no longed trying to connect and ipod, so I don't know if this is still the case.

----------

## RedIpS

Hello

im n00b .....  :Razz: 

Why when i run ivm nothink work ??  :Sad: 

```
[root@redips ~]$ ivman --nofork -d

ivman 0.6.0, http://ivman.sourceforge.net

Compiled against HAL 0.5.x or later

Running in system mode

manager.c:367 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

manager.c:830 (main) Running through rules for every current property.

manager.c:860 (main) Entering main loop.

```

dbus 0.33 hal 0.52 ivman from 0.6.0 to 0.6.4  :Sad: 

What i do wrong ??

Sorry for my english

----------

## wizardofos

What exactly doesn't work? What do you expect ivman to do?

I've one problem to: I have this in mv .ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml:

```

    <!-- autoplay video DVDs in Totem -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.volume.disc.type" value="dvd_rom">

        <ivm:Option name="execdvd" value="totem dvd:// &amp;&amp; pumount $hal.volume.mount_point$" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

when I run ivman as user (no root instances) to test it:

```

ivman 0.6.4, http://ivman.sourceforge.net

Compiled against HAL 0.5.x or later

Running in user mode

manager.c:104 (discover_pmount_version) pmount does not accept --async

manager.c:130 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -t <fs>

manager.c:161 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -u <umask>

manager.c:990 (main) Entering main loop.

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/v

olume_part_1_size_7750606848

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/vol

ume_part_1_size_7750606848 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

manager.c:683 (ivm_media_changed) Attempting to mount /dev/hdc

manager.c:493 (ivm_run_command) Running: /usr/bin/pmount -u 0077  -t   /dev/hdc 

Usage:

<pmount man page here>

** (ivman:7946): WARNING **: manager.c/711: Couldn't get mount point of /dev/hdc

```

The problem is that IvMan calls pmount with parameter -t and no Value for it. Without the "-t" it works...

fabian

----------

## hunter3

 *adrien1977 wrote:*   

> Ok what I have realized is that when I open Konqueror and that I type  media:/ in the address bar I can see all the mounted drives.
> 
> So when I insert my usb key i see the icon apear, then right click unmount safely, then I remove the usb key and the icon disapear.
> 
> Is it possible to do the same thing but on the desktop??
> ...

 

did you try kay http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25647

it pops up a dialog when you insert a cdrom, a usb-stick or another removable mass-storage, like windows xp.

the dialog asks you wether to open konqueror, or other actions.

works only with kde 3.40 or greater.

----------

## pif

Hi!

I have just upgraded ivman, hal and dbus from the gentopia overlay, but now nothing gets automounted anymore( I have pmount installed). The current versions are: ivman - 0.6.4, hal - 0.5.2 and dbus - 0.34.

This is what ivman shows when I start my external USB harddrive:

```

dogbert ~ # ivman --nofork -d

ivman 0.6.4, http://ivman.sourceforge.net

Compiled against HAL 0.5.x or later

Running in system mode

manager.c:493 (ivm_run_command) Running: echo 0 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

manager.c:104 (discover_pmount_version) pmount does not accept --async

manager.c:130 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -t <fs>

manager.c:161 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -u <umask>

manager.c:960 (main) Running through rules for every current property.

manager.c:990 (main) Entering main loop.

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12c8_1f03_100000011BA9

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12c8_1f03_100000011BA9_if0

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12c8_1f03_100000011BA9_if0_scsi_host

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12c8_1f03_100000011BA9_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

```

I have noticed that now when I start hal-device-manager the volumes on the hard drives are not shown in the tree anymore(I remember that they used to show up before). I suspect that this could be the reason that they don't get automounted anymore(that hald does not report them). 

Has anybody had this problem? Any ideeas ?

Thank you!

----------

## mkrisch

before i tried going down the gamin/hal/dbus/ivman/pmount path, nautilus had a nice feature where i would plug in a usb key, and a mount point icon would appear in the computer view of nautilus, and when mounted, as well as my desktop.

can anyone tell me how to get that back?

here's what i'm running:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.2  -debug -doc -pam_console +pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.34  +X -debug -doc +gtk +mono +python +qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.4  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.2  +crypt 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.2  -debug -doc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-1.3.2  +crypt -debug -doc 0 kB
```

devices automount  and all that, but i miss the convenience of the nautlius mount point.

thanks

----------

## Matteo Azzali

I'm using Kde 3.4 , standard fstab (never installed supermount).

I have a strange bug in ivman:

If I start it after boot, with fork=false and debug=true, it works. With error:

```

 * Starting Automounter...

10692: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message 

```

If THEN I kill it and restart with fork=ture and debug=false it works.

at restart, instead, fork =true will load but not automount CD or usb devices (seems eject is working),

fork=false will stop my kernel loading giving me the same error above .

----------

## federico

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> I'm using Kde 3.4 , standard fstab (never installed supermount).
> 
> I have a strange bug in ivman:
> 
> If I start it after boot, with fork=false and debug=true, it works. With error:
> ...

 

Have the same thing starting ivman from user, in fact it seems to do automount, but this is the firse time i try ivman and i don't undertand all the things you said  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

I am usind ivman, dbus and hal from portage.

I see that some users has newer version but I am not able to find new ebuild, and versions from cvs from the first post doesn't work.. What can i do ? 

Anyway, it seems to work, but i want to get the best i can have  :Smile: 

EDIT:

As I can see from the ivman homepage there are a lot of new features, an no one of the crucial packet is in portage (like hal, dbus and ivman new versions)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     *  15 Jun 2005 - Ivman version 0.6.4 released! (http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ivman/ivman-0.6.4.tar.bz2?download) Changes from 0.6.3: fixed typo which may have broken pmount option detection for some people. 
> 
> Latest stable Ivman - ivman-0.6.4 (http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ivman/ivman-0.6.4.tar.bz2?download). (Though newer, 0.6 branch is much more stable than 0.5 branch.)
> ...

 

Can someone tell me where i can get ebuilds or wich way i have to follow ?

Fede

----------

## mkrisch

 *federico wrote:*   

> I am usind ivman, dbus and hal from portage.
> 
> I see that some users has newer version but I am not able to find new ebuild, and versions from cvs from the first post doesn't work.. What can i do ?
> 
> Can someone tell me where i can get ebuilds or wich way i have to follow ?
> ...

 

gentopia had the latest, but it appears to have been offline for the last week or so.

----------

## Zanton

hi all,

I'm in trouble with ivman  :Sad:  I installed dbus, hal and ivman and made them start at the boot. I let the default configs.

Anyway, nothing works at all ^^ When I insert a dvd in my dvd recorder, it doesn't mount it automatically, but I can mount and umount it manually. If I plug in my usb stick, nothing happens. And I can't mount it manually, I got an error message saying /dev/sda does not exist.

Besides I want to run a user instance of ivman (as said in their wiki) but I get this error :

$ ivman 

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

15149: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

And I don't have this error as root.

I'm running fvwm and rox by the way.

Can someone help me ?

----------

## Havin_it

Apologies if this was already addressed in this rather long thread, but:

I built kde3.4 without the 'hal' USE-flag, and now that I've more carefully read the KDE guide in the Handbook, I assumed this is why my CDs don't automount.  In the KDE media:/ page I'm able to double-click and open them without mounting, but no automounting.  However, when I run the command

```
USE="hal ${USE}" emerge --newuse -p world
```

...the only thing it wants to emerge is k3b.

So what's the meaning of this?  Is the hal use-flag requirement stated in the Handbook bogus?

[NB: hald and ivman appear to be starting correctly, though I haven't done any debugging]

EDIT: Nevermind, it actually does work once I actually took the trouble to reboot.   When I posted this I'd only just enabled the Desktop mount-icons in kcontrol.  So I guess what the Handbook says is a crock, FWIW.

----------

## Tanisete

Hi to all!!

I'm trying to migrate to the new ivman 0.6.4, but i'm experiencing a few problems. When i plug in a usbstick, some mountpoints are mounted without wirte or read permissions to my normal users... But this does not happen with cd o dvds. Here is ivman output:

```
Sep  7 23:23:56 krynn ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_676601856

Sep  7 23:23:56 krynn ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part3_size_676601856 is /dev/sdb3

Sep  7 23:23:56 krynn ivman: /dev/sdb3 appears to be mountable

Sep  7 23:23:56 krynn ivman: Invalid match name: storage.removable

Sep  7 23:23:56 krynn ivman: Waiting for user mode Ivmans to mount...

Sep  7 23:24:01 krynn ivman: Attempting to mount /dev/sdb3

Sep  7 23:24:01 krynn ivman: Running: /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t vfat  /dev/sdb3  usbdisk || /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t vfat  /dev/sdb3

```

My IvmConfigBase.xml (here i put root as ivman starter user.... does this influde?)

```
?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ivm:BaseConfig version="0.2" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

    <!-- Whether or not Ivman should daemonize itself.  Should almost always be true

         for the system-wide version of Ivman. -->

    <ivm:Option name="fork" value="true" />

    <!-- Whether or not to give debugging output.  Warning, this is very verbose! -->

    <ivm:Option name="debug" value="true" />

    <!-- pidfile to use to ensure that only one instance of Ivman will be running -->

    <ivm:Option name="pidfile" value="/var/run/ivman.pid" />

    <!-- user for Ivman to run as.  You can then setup sudo rules for this user. -->

    <ivm:Option name="user" value="root" />

    <!-- group for Ivman to run as. Should have permissions to run 'pmount'. -->

    <ivm:Option name="group" value="plugdev" />

</ivm:BaseConfig>

```

My fstab:

```
dev/kingston3          /media/kingston         vfat    defaults,noauto,users   0 0

```

Anyone can help me?

EDIT: in fact, i have discovered that this only happen with vfat partitions, that are in a rule for udev to rename them... so strange!!

EDIT 2: I tried to run ivman only as user, with the same result. The most strange thing is that the directory i have created for this device, after ivman mounts it has date of 1970!!

EDIT 3: Ok, my fault. I have to change the vfat umask and gid options in ivman. Now everything is ok again.

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## dalek

OK, houston we have a problem.  I have been using supermount, stop *itchin, it was working fine for me OK.   :Razz:   :Laughing:   I noticed that udev updated the other night and I can no longer access my CDs.    :Crying or Very sad:    I guess it is time to switch to something besides supermount.  I've been dreading this.  I'm always afraid I will crash my rig or something when I do this.

Since the original post is sort of old, what are the steps to install it now?  I notice that ivman is in portage so that is a plus.  I don't like that cvs thing either, just thought I would throw that in the pot too.  I tried it, no likey.  Long story.

Basically, maybe Redeeman can give us a update, either to the original post at the beginning which would be best or here.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalek

OK, I jumped in with both feet.  I just emerged ivman and let it sort it out.  Then I started the services it needed and it was acting a little strange at first but I think it got it sorted out after running a little bit.  It wouldn't eject when I hit the button on the drive at first but after a bit it started to working fine.  I also found out you have to hit that refresh button with Konqueror.  It seems to cache it or something.  Works fine with a console though.

I also had to update my kernel, so said the error from hal I think.  If you run a not so recent 2.6 kernel, I hope you remember the kernel compile commands.    :Rolling Eyes: 

This is the part I like, it ran as a user just fine.  I can see it in Konqueror or console as dale with no problem.  Yea, my name is really Dale.    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Anyway, so far so good.  At least with ivman anyway.  Now I have to go figure out what happened to my sound.  It sort of don't work anymore.  I'm not sure what happened to that.  Drivers are in the kernel though.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wizardofos

Hi

I use ivman for a couple of weeks now and discovered a problem: When I attach my 250g usbdisk with a 50g vfat and a 200g xfs partition on it, ivman doesn't mount it.

```

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d49_7100_B613Y8EH_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: Running: logger `basename /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d49_7100_B613Y8EH_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0` attached...

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian logger: usb_device_d49_7100_B613Y8EH_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0 attached...

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_OneTouch_II

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_OneTouch_II is /dev/sda

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Sep 29 15:07:58 obsidian ivman: Running: logger `basename /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_OneTouch_II` attached...

Sep 29 15:07:59 obsidian logger: storage_model_OneTouch_II attached...

Sep 29 15:07:59 obsidian ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f00fcd88_9ac2_4d99_92e8_19dd42fe0405

Sep 29 15:07:59 obsidian ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f00fcd88_9ac2_4d99_92e8_19dd42fe0405 is /dev/sda2

Sep 29 15:07:59 obsidian ivman: /dev/sda2 appears to be mountable

Sep 29 15:07:59 obsidian ivman: Waiting for user mode Ivmans to mount...

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: Attempting to mount /dev/sda2

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: Running: /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t xfs  /dev/sda2  usbdisk || /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t xfs  /dev/sda2 

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: Running: logger `basename /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_f00fcd88_9ac2_4d99_92e8_19dd42fe0405` attached...

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_42D8_FC6E

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_42D8_FC6E is /dev/sda1

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian ivman: Waiting for user mode Ivmans to mount...

Sep 29 15:08:04 obsidian logger: volume_uuid_f00fcd88_9ac2_4d99_92e8_19dd42fe0405 attached...

Sep 29 15:08:09 obsidian ivman: Attempting to mount /dev/sda1

Sep 29 15:08:09 obsidian ivman: Running: /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t vfat  /dev/sda1  usbdisk || /usr/bin/pmount -u 0002  -t vfat  /dev/sda1 

Sep 29 15:08:09 obsidian ivman: Running: logger `basename /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_42D8_FC6E` attached...

Sep 29 15:08:09 obsidian logger: volume_uuid_42D8_FC6E attached...

```

When I run "sudo pmount -u 0002 -t xfs /dev/sda1" (or /dev/sda2) for my self I get:

```

Error: device /dev/sda2 is not removable

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## Aristona

Hi,

I would like to plug my sd card into my reader and dl the photos into digikam as easy as that. Now I had this working using autofs, but it stopped working when it somehow could not unmount the sd card anymore, putting it onto a higher sd?1 device everytime i reinserted it. (in Digikam you set a certain mount point for the download. so if that changes all the time.... )  

Then I tried to do this whole hal dbus ivman thing on a fresh gentoo install and got it to work to some extent....

"STABLE" WAY:

First I went the "stable" way with the older hal dbus and IVMAN that you get when you don't unmask anything. and set hal as useflag

Sure enough the devices I plugged in showed up through media:/ in de konqueror... Klicking on them however brought up a window indicating that the device cold not be found in /etc/fstab /etc/mtab... No mounting..  :Sad:  (This worked before in my old gentoo setup...  :Sad: )

Furthermore the whole /etc directory gets filled up with files fstab.??? of zero bytes size.

"UNMASKED " WAY:

The Pmount option then seemed apealing.. Unmasked it ... had to unmask newer versions of hal dbus and ivman + deps as dependency .. did that.. I got it all installed.. and sure enough stuff got mounted (as root) in  /media. However media:/ in kde does not work anymore due to the new hal dbus and ivman stuff. Reemerging kde against this new stuf will not work as it explicitly depends on older versions... with which pmount in turn won't work... A circular no go.

Furthermore, linux get really mixed up when it somehow soemtimes can't unmount certain drives. Next time you get a completely different mount point. I want it to be the same so that apps that depend on a non-changing mount point always work.

The guides found in the wiki etc do not seem to apply anymore.... is there any guide that would lead me to a correctly working automount system like it does in SuSE Linux? (Sure it works there, I tried myself!)

[/b]

----------

## genstef

there is a new masked kdebase-kioslaves ebuild which containss some patches to support the new dbus/hal api

----------

## Erythro73

Do somebody know how to enable audiocd mounting with IVMAN? I can mount every data CD I want on /media/cdrom, but I can't mount an audio cd... Do I miss something?

Also, users can't go in /media/cdrom, even though I put the users argument in fstab, and tried to modify the media permissions...

With Fork = no and debug = yes...

Vampire lestat # ivman

Ikke's Volume Manager, http://ivman.sf.net

6699: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1723.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 1856 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message

IvmConfigActions.c:42 (ivm_device_is_mountable) (null) can't be mounted because it is not a block device

Any thought??? 

Thank you!

----------

## Aristona

I gat that working! it appeared to be a non-conformistic fsstab I was using and ivamn did not like that (missing 0 0 after each mount line)

Any way, With the new kde 343 it seemed ok to upgrade the whole hal dbus pmount system. It works with the new KDE but now somewho does not detect that I remove a card from the cardreader. I need to disconnect the whole cardreader for it to unmount the drives. The cardreader is built in, so that is rahter cumbersome. mounting is actually fine btw.

Anyone on how to detect the rremoval of cards again without removing the whole cardreader?

 *Aristona wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I would like to plug my sd card into my reader and dl the photos into digikam as easy as that. Now I had this working using autofs, but it stopped working w............ E Linux? (Sure it works there, I tried myself!)
> 
> [/b]

 

----------

## roderick

Not sure if my problems are hal, dbus, ivman or kde related but I'm hoping someone can help with each. I'll outline them blow and followup with my settings.

When I insert a usb stick, it correctly shows the icon on the desktop, and mounts under /media as follows:

```
/dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=105,gid=410,umask=0002)
```

UID 105 is:

```
ivman:x:105:410:added by portage for ivman:/dev/null:/bin/false
```

GID 410 is:

```
plugdev:x:410:rgreening,christine
```

My username is "rgreening", and I am a part of the plugdev group. I can successfully read/write to the stick, but I cannot unmount it.

```
/media/usbdisk is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
```

I get this from executing "umount" from the command line and from right-click on the usb icon on KDE desktop (safely unmount). It does unmount it properly if I simply remove the stick, but I was hoping for a safe removal (prevent data corruption).

How do I setup the system to allow me to unmount a usbdisk mounted via ivman/pmount? I believe I had this working under an earlier setup (prior to upgrading hal/dbus/ivman/kde to use pmount instead of fstab-sync).

That's the first problem. The next problem is that I no longer get the "cdrom" and "dvdrw" under KDE's media:/ KIOSLAVE. 

If I insert a cd into my drive (/dev/hdc), hal/dbus/ivman mounts this as:

```
/dev/hdc on /media/hdc type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=105,gid=410)
```

Previously, with fstab-sync, it mounted /dev/cdrom under /mnt/cdrom where /dev/cdrom was a udev generated symlink to /dev/hdc. Now, I can access it from /media/hdc, but KDE doesn't build the icon for the desktop (it did previously) and it doesn't show up in the media:/ devices. The same is true for my DVD-RW drive which is usb connected.

Can anyone offer suggestions?

Here are my specs:

KDE 3.4.3 (with the base KIOSLAVES)

Ivman 0.6.4 (I patched to correct for the pmount -t problem)

Dbus 0.36.2

Hal 0.5.4

Udev 070

Pmount 0.9.3-r3

Gentoo-Sources 2.6.12-r10

I also run ivman in userspace (in addition to running hal, dbus and ivman in the default runlevel). Here's the debug output for inserting/removing the various devices in question. Perhaps this will help:

```
rgreening@fortune ~ $ ivman -d

ivman 0.6.4, http://ivman.sourceforge.net

Compiled against HAL 0.5.x or later

Running in user mode

manager.c:104 (discover_pmount_version) pmount does not accept --async

manager.c:130 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -t <fs>

manager.c:161 (discover_pmount_version) pmount accepts -u <umask>

manager.c:991 (main) Entering main loop.

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0_scsi_host

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Flash_Disk

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Flash_Disk is /dev/sda

IvmConfigCommon.c:148 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141 is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141 is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

hal_interface.c:142 (hal_device_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141

hal_interface.c:157 (hal_device_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:279 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141"    "/media/usbdisk"

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141 is /dev/sda1

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_8CCB_D141

manager.c:768 (ivm_umount_if_needed) Umounting /media/usbdisk

Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0_scsi_host

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial_if0

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Flash_Disk

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_204_6025_noserial

hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

hal_interface.c:142 (hal_device_property_modified) Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552

hal_interface.c:157 (hal_device_property_modified) Devices table has 1 entries

hal_interface.c:279 (print_device)      "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552"    "/media/hdc"

IvmConfigCommon.c:131 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552 is /dev/hdc

IvmConfigCommon.c:233 (ivm_device_is_mountable) /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

hal_interface.c:62 (hal_device_removed) Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part_1_size_3784343552

manager.c:768 (ivm_umount_if_needed) Umounting /media/hdc

Error: device /dev/hdc was not mounted by you

```

Do I need to write special ivman rules to tell it to generate /media/cdrom? And if so, will this allow KDE to correctly see it under the ioslave media:/?

Thanks to anyone who can help resolve my issues.

----------

## firephoto

This is what I did for the first problem you describe. I posted in another thread.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I added ivman to the kde Autostart folder so it would run on kde startup. You can just right click in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder and Create New.. Link to Application, then enter the name and on the Application tab just put /usr/bin/ivman on the Command: line. Say ok then click the link to start it and you can "Safely Remove" devices now.
> 
> 

 

Not sure about the second issue.

*edit

removed incorrect pmount.allow info

edit*

----------

## roderick

 *firephoto wrote:*   

> This is what I did for the first problem you describe. I posted in another thread.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> What I did was add my user name to /etc/pmount.allow and then I added ivman to the kde Autostart folder so it would run on kde startup. You can just right click in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder and Create New.. Link to Application, then enter the name and on the Application tab just put /usr/bin/ivman on the Command: line. Say ok then click the link to start it and you can "Safely Remove" devices now.
> ...

 

Sounded promising, however, pmount is working. It appears as though KDE is calling umount and mot pmount to unmount the usb drive. THe error provided still appears after I made the changes you described above. In fact, I believe that since pmount was installed with group plugdev and the group is allowed to execute pmount with root priv, that this extra step is redundant (i.e. I am a member of the plugdev group).

Any other suggestions? Like I said, it appears as though KDE is using umount and not pumount for the usb drive and the safely remove option. Is this something that can be fixed in a config file or is this compiled in and a patch needed to be written?

Also, I ran pumount /media/usbdisk from the command line (which KDE should be using for the safely remove) and it works as expected.

Thanks.

----------

## firephoto

Here's some log info.

USB stick plugged in.

```

Oct 19 10:40:02 gentooluser usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser hub 1-8:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser hub 1-8:1.0: 1 port detected

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2515_noserial

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2515_noserial_if0

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser usb 1-8.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser usb-storage: device found at 6

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial_if0

Oct 19 10:40:03 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial_if0_scsi_host

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 1.00

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser SCSI device sda: 253952 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: Write Protect is off

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: Mode Sense: 00 26 00 00

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser SCSI device sda: 253952 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: Write Protect is off

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: Mode Sense: 00 26 00 00

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser sda: sda1

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser scsi.agent[13172]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-8/1-8.1/1-8.1:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_67b_2517_noserial_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Flash_Disk

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Flash_Disk is /dev/sda

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda can't be mounted because it is not a volume

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1 is /dev/sda1

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser ivman: Waiting for user mode Ivmans to mount...

Oct 19 10:40:08 gentooluser FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: Checking for video DVD in '/dev/sda1' mounted on '/media/usbdisk'

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 is not a video DVD

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1 is /dev/sda1

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: Devices table has 1 entries

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman:    "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1"     "/media/usbdisk"

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1 is /dev/sda1

Oct 19 10:40:13 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

```

The what do you want to do window opens up (kde3.5) and the media:/ icon appears.

If I choose "safely remove" I get...

```

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1 is /dev/sda1

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: Unmounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: Devices table has 0 entries

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1 is /dev/sda1

Oct 19 10:42:35 gentooluser ivman: /dev/sda1 appears to be mountable

Oct 19 10:42:36 gentooluser ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_78CB_14A1

```

... and the media:/ icon goes away.

Do you have the /etc/init.d/ivman running when your system boots and a second instance running as user when kde starts?

----------

## roderick

 *firephoto wrote:*   

> Here's some log info.
> 
> USB stick plugged in.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I wonder if this is because you are using KDE 3.5 and I am using 3.4.3? I don't get a "what do you want to do" pop-up. As well, KDE 3.4.3 appears to be using mount/umount and not pmount/pumount. It seems that your 3.5 is using pumount which can correctly talk to ivman. Umount requires you to be root or have the device entry in the fstab (neither of which is appropriate for the dbus/hal/ivman/pmount setup).

Can anyone confirm if this is a KDE 3.5 vs 3.4.3 issue? It would appear to be, but I may be wrong.

Also, still looking for help on the other media:/ problems (i.e. I don't see my /dev/hdc as /dev/cdrom and not in my media:/ list of devices).

Did this work for you firephoto?

----------

## Aristona

Anyone on not it unmounting a card after removing form a multi card reader? 

(Having to unplug the whol reader for it to unmount) this used to work with the older solution.

----------

## roderick

Thu Oct 20 11:25:49 2005 >>> sys-fs/udev-070-r1

After I upgraded, /media/usbstick became /media/sda1

I wish things were consistant  :Sad: 

Oh well, back to digging through udev...

On another note, anyone figure out how to get /media/cdrom etc working with pmount and KDE 3.4.3. Mine still isn't working (i.e. the kdebase ioslave for media isn't detecting the cdrom).

[EDIT] So I reboot today, and it's showing up as /media/usbdisk again, go figure. Only thing I did was delete a broken link under /etc/dev.d (10-hal.dev).

```
fortune default # ls -al

total 3

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1024 Oct 17 15:04 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 1024 Jul  2 01:39 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   20 Oct 17 14:29 10-hal.dev -> /usr/libexec/hal.dev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  397 Oct 17 15:04 hal-unmount.dev

```

I don't think this broke it, but who knows. At least the usb stick is showing up again as /media/usbstick and not /media/sda1.

Still got the other problems with CD's not showing in /media though.

[EDIT #2]

Seems it's only DVD's that I don't see the Icon's in KDE. Hal/Ivman see the DVD as /dev/hdc and mounts under /media/hdc. Yet, KDE refuses to see this.

At least some things work I guess...

----------

## raid517

Hi, I am a long way from fully grasping this yet. I came about this the wrong way I guess as I am running debian and found Ivman on the web, then I came to the gentoo site.  (Although I am running gentoo on a spare laptop).

The thing is I have just got to the part where it says I should install the latest CVS builds of dbus and and hal before installing Ivman. (Lol there seems to be a lot of hoops to jump through in order to simply get DVD's and CDs to automatically run).

Anyway I did that after jumping through some more hoops.

But now I can't get HAL to start:

```
sudo /usr/local/sbin/hald start

/usr/local/sbin/hald: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

root@linux1:/home/user1# 
```

I don't recall seeing libdbus-glib mentioned in the initial instructions for Ivman - but in any case I didn't think it would be that much of a problem. All I needed to do was get libdbus-glib.

The only problem is I can't find a source package for this from anywhere. Can anyone please help? I tried installing it via apt-get - but apt-get threatend to decimate half my system due to dependencies if I tried to install this one package.

Any input anyone can offer would be very much appreciated.

Best regards,

GJ

----------

## dalek

Has anybody had trouble getting their CD to mount?  Mine does not do right anymore.  I can put in a CD and it start to spin up and the light blinks a bit.  Then I go into /mnt/cdrom or do a ls /mnt/cdrom in console and nothing is there, except .keep.  If I mount it manually, it works.  I generally use Konqueror as root to do this by the way.  That should take care of permissions at least.

I have also noticed that if I put in a CD and then use the media thing in Konqueror, it will show up.  After that, it works in console too, also works in /mnt/cdrom then.

Why is this?  Do I have a setting wrong or something?  < sighs >  Oh, the floppy don't work anymore either.  It did work for a while.  Makes supermount look better again.  

EDIT:  I also get this in my logs, a LOT.

```
VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected

```

Thanks

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## raid517

Lol, if figure. I thought getting help with this would be easy. But it seems I am destined just to langusih on the forum with the several other unanswerec questions concerning this utility.

Anyway i finally got it installed, but nnow when I try to start it i get an error message saying:

 *Quote:*   

> ivman
> 
> ** (ivman:6968): WARNING **: manager.c/863: Couldn't connect to HAL!

 

It's a long shot, but i don't expect anyone knows what is going on, or is willing to say how to fix it?

GJ

----------

## roderick

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Lol, if figure. I thought getting help with this would be easy. But it seems I am destined just to langusih on the forum with the several other unanswerec questions concerning this utility.
> 
> Anyway i finally got it installed, but nnow when I try to start it i get an error message saying:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ivman
> ...

 

which version of udev, dbus, hal, ivman are you running? Are dbus, hal, and ivman all set to run in the default run level?

Let me know, I can probably get you to at least the point where I am having difficulty  :Smile: 

----------

## roderick

So, I finally figured out my problem with unable to unmount a usbstick safely via KDE.

Apparently pmount 9.3 only check the UID, of course, mount won't allow a user to unmount a device mounted by a different user (i.e. ivman). One approach is to have pmount check the GID (i.e. plugdev) and if the user requesting the unmount is a member - BAM - it can be unmounted.

To make this work, you have to patch pmount to allow for checking of GID.

I found a patch here, but it was for debian I believe, and had to be altered to work with Gentoo.

Downlod the original patch above and delete the entire patch section containing  /Mount/Media as this will break the default /media used in our Gentoo builds for ivman, hal, dbus, pmount, etc...

Delete this section:

```
@@ -14,8 +14,8 @@

 #include <stdlib.h> /* for size_t */

 

 #define MAX_LABEL_SIZE 255

-#define MEDIADIR "/media/"

-#define DEVDIR "/dev/"

+#define MEDIADIR "/Mount/Media/"

+#define DEVDIR "/System/Kernel/Devices/"

 #define LOCKDIR "/var/lock/pmount/"

 #define WHITELIST "/etc/pmount.allow"

 
```

I added the above patch to my portage overlay of pmount and compiled the new version with the patch. It works. I can now unmount my usbstick correctly.

Now, If I can get my DVD-R detection corrected.

[EDIT]

Of course, after I post this I realize another solution. On a single user workstation, you could run ivman as your own userid. I didn't think about this. But now that I have, I still don't want to, but others may find this works for them as well.

Bah...

----------

## Aristona

Well when I try to "safely remove" a usb device from kde it tells me that the usb device is not in the fstab (and I am not root) it cannot be umounted. This is the same whether I use a ivman for the user or not.

----------

## firephoto

latest ivman needs the latest pmount so you also need to be in the plugdev group (edit /etc/group). These things plus the ivman running for the user and in the default runlevel worked here. They're all marked ~arch so check your keywording if you are running stable.

----------

## roderick

 *Aristona wrote:*   

> Well when I try to "safely remove" a usb device from kde it tells me that the usb device is not in the fstab (and I am not root) it cannot be umounted. This is the same whether I use a ivman for the user or not.

 

Use the patch above for pmount 0.9.3

Pmount 0.9.6 just came out, and the patch doesn't work unless you edit it again. The source directory structure changed for pmount 0.9.6, so all you need to do is edit the patch and change all lines containing "pmount-0.9.3/" to "src/" and the same for "pmount-0.9.3-lijon/" to "src/". WIthout this edit, the patch doesn't locate the files to change. There's probably a zillion other ways to change this, but this worked for me.

This fixes the KDE you must be root error.

Basically, pmount tries to umount the drive, but it was mounted as user ivman, and you are not user ivman. With this patch, it now checks the GID (group) and if you belong to group plugdev, as ivman mounts devices under group plugdev, then you will be able to unmount the drive.

You do not need to edit pmount.allow for usb drives (at least in my experience).

----------

## roderick

 *firephoto wrote:*   

> latest ivman needs the latest pmount so you also need to be in the plugdev group (edit /etc/group) and you probably want your user listed in the /etc/pmount.allow file. These things plus the ivman running for the user and in the default runlevel worked here. They're all marked ~arch so check your keywording if you are running stable.

 

ungh... isn't pmount.allow fo rlisting devices and not users?

This is direct from the pmount man page:

```

device is removable (USB or  FireWire  device,  or  /sys/block/drive/removable  is  1)  or whitelisted in /etc/pmount.allow.

```

Seems to me, that pmount.allow is for listing devices to be mounted, that otherwise would not be visible to pmount.

----------

## firephoto

heh

Yep seems so, I would have swore the description has changed since I first edited mine but who knows. I guess you can scratch that part as helping it work.

----------

## klemi

Hi,

I have a great problem.

I use KDE 3.4.1 - and I update "ivman" to 0.6.4. I must unmerge sys-fs /cryptsetup and installed sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.1. Then hal must updated to 0.5.4 and dbus to 0.36.2 and pmount-0.9.6. The installation runs without error.

But in kde I cannot see any devices.

I heart yesterday, that kde 3.4.1 cannot work with hal-0.5.2.

Then - I downgraded ivman to sys-apps/ivman-0.5_pre3. I run etc-update and reboot PC. But I cannot see any devices in Koqueror-KDE. When I push the button devices this error apear in KDE:

 *Quote:*   

> Die Medienverwaltung von KDE wurde nicht gestartet.

 

What can I do?

Have someone any ideas?

Thank's

Klemi

----------

## rohan28

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Of course, after I post this I realize another solution. On a single user workstation, you could run ivman as your own userid. I didn't think about this. But now that I have, I still don't want to, but others may find this works for them as well.
> 
> 

 

This is the recommended usage of Ivman.  From 'man ivman' (for ivman 0.6.4):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For automount purposes, Ivman should be run  once  from  a  system-wide
> 
> init  script  and  once  per  user  session  (e.g.,  create  a  link to
> ...

 

So, you start /etc/init.d/ivman, which runs under the 'ivman' account, when your system boots.  Then you login to some desktop environment, and another ivman starts under your account.  When you attach a USB disk, the ivman running under your account mounts it with permissions for you, and only you and root can unmount it with 'pumount'.  When you log out of your DE, and then attach a USB disk, the event falls through to the ivman running under the 'ivman' account instead, and can unfortunately only be unmounted by root.  For this reason, some people may prefer to not start ivman at boot at all, and only start it under their own account when they login.  

If you really want to just have Ivman running under the 'ivman' account but you want to be able to unmount ivman-mounted volumes, you'll have to set up sudo so you can 'sudo pumount'.  This has basically the same effect as the pmount GID patch discussed anyway (i.e., make a sudo rule so the plugdev group can all run 'sudo pumount' - it'll have the same desired effect of everyone in the plugdev group being able to unmount any pmount'ed volume).

----------

## Tanisete

Hi to all!!

New ivman (0.6.5) is giving me problems. It does not mount or umount anything at all... here's the output:

```
Nov 13 02:10:29 krynn ivman: Device /dev/hdd appears to be mountable

Nov 13 02:10:29 krynn ivman: Invalid match name: storage.removable

Nov 13 02:10:29 krynn ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

Nov 13 02:10:34 krynn ivman: Attempting to mount device /dev/hdd

Nov 13 02:10:34 krynn ivman: Warning: nonexistent HAL property encountered, NULL substituted for value!

Nov 13 02:10:34 krynn ivman: Running: pmount -u 002 /dev/hdd NULL

Nov 13 02:10:35 krynn ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_NUEVO wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

```

It was the only thing i upgraded, so it must be the problem. Can anyone give me a clue?

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## Tanisete

I must say that i solved this with a hal-cvs version. The only thing I want to say is that sometimes ivman fails to mount automatically a device if the LABEL that is passed as argument from hal has spaces, like here:

```
Nov 15 22:56:50 krynn ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

Nov 15 22:56:55 krynn ivman: Attempting to mount device /dev/camara1

Nov 15 22:56:55 krynn ivman: Running: pmount -u 002 /dev/camara1 LEXAR MEDIA

Nov 15 22:56:56 krynn ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_FC30_3DA9 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

```

Thanks for this program!

----------

## skakz

hi all.

I have some problems automounting with hal & ivman.

amd64

* sys-apps/hal       0.5.4

* sys-apps/ivman  0.6.5

* sys-apps/dbus    0.50-r1

i have symlink ivman -> /usr/bin/ivman in ~/.kde3.4/Autostart

when i plug in my mp3 reader ivman dont automount it and says..:

 *Quote:*   

> hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_66f_8206_0002F67B407B841A
> 
> manager.c:900 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_66f_8206_0002F67B407B841A wasn't mounted, by us or by others...
> 
> hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_66f_8206_0002F67B407B841A_scsi_host
> ...

 

same problem with my external hard drive!!

 *Quote:*   

> hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d49_7000_Y63YC8JE
> 
> manager.c:900 (ivm_media_changed) /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d49_7000_Y63YC8JE wasn't mounted, by us or by others...
> 
> hal_interface.c:47 (hal_device_added) New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d49_7000_Y63YC8JE_scsi_host
> ...

 

with cdroms instead it works fine!!!

some suggestions?? thanks!

----------

## Tanisete

This was discussed  here

----------

## skrionius

Hi folks!

What have you to say about that:

I am using most recent kernel (2.6.14), latest dbus/hal/udev/ivman/pmount of gentoo portage (except udev-072 not 073). I've tried little older versions with same result:

If i run Gnome Ivman cannot mount anything at all...dbus and hal and ivman too seems to be freezed or something, they just dont act anything by the log. I have gnome-vfs latest with hal enabled, tried hal disabled too. If I just exit to GDM, cdrom  and usb pendrive gets instantly mounted!!

In kernel.log I see that some IDE operation failed, Seeking operation failed or something like that..really strange. 

Is there any solution?? Gnome seems to be blocking all those services... I am clueless why!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nesl247

I cannot mount any usb drives because of this error:

```
IvmConfig/IvmConfigCommon.c:158 (ivm_device_is_mountable) Device /dev/sde can't be mounted because it is not a volume

```

 Why is this happening? Shouldn't it detect /dev/sde1 not /dev/sde?

----------

## skrionius

 *skrionius wrote:*   

> Hi folks!
> 
> What have you to say about that:
> 
> I am using most recent kernel (2.6.14), latest dbus/hal/udev/ivman/pmount of gentoo portage (except udev-072 not 073). I've tried little older versions with same result:
> ...

 

I have removed ivman, and installed gnome-volume-manager latest, and now it works, popups usb drives. But inserting CD into /dev/hdb cdrom device results in this:

Dec  4 15:06:35 storm kernel: hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Dec  4 15:06:35 storm kernel: hdb: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

Dec  4 15:06:35 storm kernel: ide: failed opcode was: 0xb0

And it doesnt work, needless to say..  :Smile: 

Any clue? May i use non-preemptive kernel?

If I exit to GDM from Gnome, CDROM gets mounted again!! I am going crazy about this? What should I recompile in my gnome to make it work? (Using ebuild gnome-2.12.1 and latest gnome-vfs with hal USE flag)

Anyway icons of removable devices are neither appearing on my desktop! ??

EDIT:

Solution:

pam_console module at logon set 0600 rights on cdrom devices. Editing my /etc/security config file for console.perms I made it mounting and with an edited hal.ebuild (added --enable-fstab-sync param to ebuild file) icons are appearing on desktop too!!, using

udev 70-r1, 

gnome-vfs 2.12.1.1-r1, 

gnome-volume-manager 1.5.4 

dbus 60,  

hal 0.5.5.1 (modded by me!)

and kernel 2.6.14-suspend2-r4 with PREEMT max!Last edited by skrionius on Mon Dec 05, 2005 8:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sonicbhoc

As much as I like to read, I don't even read posts this long! So, I'm humbly asking, what should I do to get this working under xfce4? I'm trying to stray from KDE, it's too flashy for my piece of crap laptop. I'm going to install it for now, but later I'm going to unmerge it. So what should I do?

----------

## raaf

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Hi, I am a long way from fully grasping this yet. I came about this the wrong way I guess as I am running debian and found Ivman on the web, then I came to the gentoo site.  (Although I am running gentoo on a spare laptop).
> 
> The thing is I have just got to the part where it says I should install the latest CVS builds of dbus and and hal before installing Ivman. (Lol there seems to be a lot of hoops to jump through in order to simply get DVD's and CDs to automatically run).
> 
> Anyway I did that after jumping through some more hoops.
> ...

 

hi!

hmm, ... i have the same problem here on my ibook. i remegred hal dbus and udev and i got this error :/ dont know what is the problem.

regards

raaf

----------

## klemi

Hi,

I have Problem with unmount my externel USB Magneto Optical Disk.

In the ivman-wiki appears:

 *Quote:*   

> Mounting mass storage devices to be unmountable by normal users
> 
> When you plug in your USB key, ivman mounts it automatically, but you can't unmount it unless you are root. This is a work around to solve it, although it tells HAL to mount all mass storage devices with the "users" option, which may be something you don't want.
> 
> Create a file called whatever.fdi in /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/ with the following contents:
> ...

 

I have no directory with named 95userpolicy

Here is my directory of unstable hal:

```
tux hal # cd fdi

tux fdi # ls

fdi.dtd  fdi.rng  information  policy  preprobe

tux fdi # cd ..

tux hal # ls

device-manager  fdi

tux hal # cd fdi

tux fdi # ls

fdi.dtd  fdi.rng  information  policy  preprobe

tux fdi # cd policy/

tux policy # ls

10osvendor

tux policy # cd 10osvendor/

tux 10osvendor # ls

10-laptop-panel-mgmt-policy.fdi  10-power-mgmt-policy.fdi  10-storage-policy.fdi  15-storage-luks.fdi

tux 10osvendor #  
```

What can I do?

Thanks

klemi

----------

## mziab

Yeah, the directory layout changed somewhat in the newer versions of hal. Just create a directory called /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/95userpolicy and put your XML file there. Technically, it should work. Then again, you could just change what you want in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

----------

## random303

 *aroben wrote:*   

>  *manji wrote:*    *HydroSan wrote:*   Failure on compiling hal-cvs. 
> 
> I have the same problem. Should I wait until tomorrow or something?  
> 
> You can disable building docbook docs in the ebuild by changing this line:
> ...

 

Instead of changing the ebuild I have resolved this problem by typing the following:

(Maybe it's not the same with the CVS version)

```
USE="-doc" emerge hal
```

----------

## halfgaar

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Just create a directory called /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/95userpolicy and put your XML file there. Technically, it should work. Then again, you could just change what you want in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

 

You shouldn't change system files like that, for your custom configuration, because they get overwritten on the next upgrade of HAL. Stick to 95userpolicy. Or use the 20thirdparty (which is present on my system by default).

Anyway, putting the file there doesn't seem to work. It is read upon insertion of a medium (checked with ls -u), but it doesn't change anything. The users options is still not present in the mount options (checked with mount).

Edit:

random303, did you litterally use "USE=-doc emerge....."? If so, lookup info on the forum about /etc/portage/package.[keywords,use,unmask,blabla], because "USE=bla emerge" and "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=bla emerge" on the command line is not a good idea.

----------

## random303

I'm just started to use gentoo so i'm fairly new to this and I'm a little affraid of changing scripts etc  :Wink: 

I have already used .masked en .keywords very often. But I didn't know about .use . So it would be better to put it in the .use file then ? 

Thanks for the advice Halfgaar !

----------

## halfgaar

The /etc/portage/package.* files are there for your configuration, they are not scripts or anything. And it is indeed better to put it there. USE=... and ACCEPT_KEYWRODS=... can completely mess up your system.

----------

## random303

Ok thanks for the quick response and for the advice ! 

I meant by changing scripts, the hal emerge script. 

This was the only time I used the USE on the prompt. But from now on I know better: it goes in the .use file. 

The reason for this is this because when I do an emerge -uD world and there is a new version of Hal that it will compile again with the docs and maybe failling again ? And with the .use usage it will always compile without the docs ? 

But then again maybe they fixed this problem in the next stable release and then I would never have docs if I don't check it manually (removing it from the .use file, checking if emerge don't fail, etc...)

Or is there a way to make the .use only work for specific versions of packages?

And I will read also the info about .use file etc.

Thanks man

----------

## halfgaar

 *Quote:*   

> The reason for this is this because when I do an emerge -uD world and there is a new version of Hal that it will compile again with the docs and maybe failling again ? And with the .use usage it will always compile without the docs ? 

 

That's one reason. With USE=, you don't store your useflag selection anywhere. Another reason is, that the useflags in your /etc/make.conf is normally very long. If you specify USE on the commandline, you override anyting that is set in /etc/make.conf. The same goes for ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. Additionally, when using it, you will install all the deps of the package you want as "~" as well, and on the next upgrade, it will try to downgrade to the next version. That's why the --upgradeonly flag for emerge was introduced in the past, but that's deprecrated now. 

The forums here have a lot of posts about the command line use of USE= and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=, so if you're interested, look it up.

 *Quote:*   

> But then again maybe they fixed this problem in the next stable release and then I would never have docs if I don't check it manually (removing it from the .use file, checking if emerge don't fail, etc...)
> 
> Or is there a way to make the .use only work for specific versions of packages? 

 

There is no way to set useflags for a specific version. You will indeed have to check on the next update of hal if the docs compile.

I just noticed that I globally set -doc in use (meaning, that's the default, since it's not specified in my make.conf), so I don't think you'll miss anything...

----------

## random303

Thank you! You are very kind !

I will read about it. And I have enabled the doc use flag in my make.conf. Because I thought, I'm starting to use linux and everybody tells me that you have to read a lot before you are getting anywhere. So therefor I enabled this use flag  :Wink: 

I will stop talking about this, because this is a little bit of topic I think, but I just wanted to thank you !

----------

## dot

ivman does not mount devices, but i know it has some months ago:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr  9 01:23:56 discovery hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0020
> 
> Apr  9 01:23:56 discovery ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT
> 
> Apr  9 01:23:56 discovery hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s
> ...

 

Any hints?

----------

## pennguin

Hello,

I'm using the latest ivman, it works great, mounts everything what I need, but:

```
VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
```

Appears twise per sec. in logs, any idea why?

----------

## halfgaar

Have you tried googling for the error?

----------

## pennguin

 *halfgaar wrote:*   

> Have you tried googling for the error?

 

yes

The only thing what I have found is that it was a bug in ivman-0.6.7 but it was solved. (I'm using 0.6.10)

----------

## halfgaar

Ah, I figured it out. I have the problem as well.

First a post containing all my problems with ivman. It's only 6 posts long. Now you know that cd drives possibly remain mounted after you eject them. Yes, this means that ejecting is possible when the drive is mounted. Ivman is supposed to unmount them, but when they are in use, by Konquerer for example, or by having it as your current dir in the console, the unmount fails, and you have to fix it as root.

The busy inode messages you get when a mounted drive is no longer available. Unmount the drive as root to let the messages stop.

I have asked this before, but why was fstab-sync replaced with ivman? This ivman stuff works exceptionally bad. It would appear that the intent is to have a system similair to Windows, where the user has to do nothing with mounting, and the OS gracefully lets the drive (or, in case of Windows, it's contents) appear and disappear on insertion and removal of CD's, but it doesn't work at all.

----------

## pennguin

I've switched from running ivman as a user to running as root. Now it doesn't produce so many errors, but lack of ability to umount disk by user is annoying. Fortunately it's umountet when I press the eject button, but it isn't the best solution.

----------

## halfgaar

You forget, that when the drive is busy and you eject it, it's not unmounted. You'll get the errors again when that happens.

----------

## firephoto

I'm not using ivman anymore because it doesn't add any functionality to what I do or need except allow me to eject a mounted cd/dvd via the drive button and automatically unmount it at the same time but that was working fine last I checked.

Are you guys running ivman as root via /etc/init.d/ivman and again as user when your desktop or wm loads? It needs to have both instances running to function properly.

----------

## halfgaar

I only run it as root. My KDE is too old to support it. I don't want to upgrade yet, I'm waiting for 3.5.2. 

But even when running it as a normal user as well, that doesn't fix the stale-mounts issue.

----------

## firephoto

I just checked ivman here... works fine, put a cd in, it automounts with not user intervention, viewd the files in konqueror, then I hit the eject button on the drive and it opened up, unmounted, and all is good.

This is the /var/log/messages after I started /etc/init.d/ivman as root, ran 'ivman' from a user konsole, and put in a cd.

```

Apr 16 11:19:51 firephoto ivman: Entering main loop.

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386 is device /dev/hdc

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto UDF-fs: No VRS found

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto UDF-fs: No VRS found

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Apr 16 11:20:34 firephoto ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Device /dev/hdc is mounted at /media/hdc

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386 is device /dev/hdc

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Checking for video DVD in device '/dev/hdc' mounted at '/media/hdc'

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: /dev/hdc does not look like a video DVD

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386 is device /dev/hdc

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Devices table has 1 entries

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman:    "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386"    "/dev/hdc"

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386 is device /dev/hdc

Apr 16 11:20:39 firephoto ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto VFS: busy inodes on changed media.  ##** I ejected via the drive button here**##

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto VFS: busy inodes on changed media.

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto ivman: Unmounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Kubuntu_6_04_i386

Apr 16 11:21:06 firephoto ivman: Running: pumount '/dev/hdc'

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.10

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6

```

----------

## halfgaar

Now go to the cd drive in the console when the cd is inserted and try again...

----------

## firephoto

Yes that causes the messages but I'd guess that would be expected since if you are cd'd to the directory where the media is mounted it expects the media to be there unless you cd somewhere else. With konqueror you're accessed via media:/ so it's not picky about it being mounted or not or where it's mounted even. It's either there or not there as far as it's concerned. I never access a cd/dvd/whatever via the cli anyway so I guess I would have never noticed this issue in this way and ivman doesn't add anything to what I need anyway so I haven't been using it for about 6 months.

You could probably work around it with a special rule and use the pumount command as long as the user has the right permissions.

----------

## halfgaar

With konquerer you can very easily go to the /media/ directory, instead of the media:/ handle. This is sometimes necessary for example when you want to access data on the CD with applications. Most applications don't know what media:/ and fail.

And there are countless other situations when a mountpoint could be in use. In my opinion, the way ivman is designed, is just flawed. It's just not going to work like windows where the data that exists on the cdrive is eloquently removed from OS access.

----------

## JeliJami

my cdrom drive seems to support the EjectPressed message:

```
# dbus-monitor --system

signal sender=:1.0 -> dest=(null destination) interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=Condition

 string "EjectPressed"

string ""

# lshal --monitor

Start monitoring devicelist:

----------------------------------------

storage_model_MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-845S condition EjectPressed =

```

But what should the code look like in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigConditions.xml?

I've tried stuff like

```
 <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hda">

        <ivm:Condition name="EjectPressed" exec="/usr/bin/logger \"eject pressed\""/>

    </ivm:Match>

```

and others, but it never gets logged   :Sad: 

sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4

sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

sys-apps/ivman-0.6.9

----------

## smlgbl

Well, i just emerged it yesterday, but so far i am not disappointed. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. And i didn't even change one single config-file!

I will still test it a bit, but i am used to the console and it works fine there. I am also used to leave a directory before unmounting the connected device, so i still gotta see what happens when i forget that. But i gotta go to school now.

regards,

----------

## leftiesrule

On my laptop I have a cdr/dvd drive.  When I insert a cd ivman mounts the drive to /mount/cdrecord as user ivman and group plugdev.  However when I insert a dvd it is mounted as user root and group root.  Has anybody come across this sort of problem?

After playing around a little bit I notice this problem only occurs when using a data dvd produced by k3b.  It is not even related to ivman.  I tried manually mounting the drive using the plugdev group and ivman user but it still mounts with as user/group root.

sys-apps/ivman-0.6.11

sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1

----------

## Truzzone

 *dot wrote:*   

> ivman does not mount devices, but i know it has some months ago:
> 
>  *Quote:*   .......
> 
> Apr  9 01:24:03 discovery ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3430_3156
> ...

 

I have the same problem, any solution for automount?   :Question: 

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## doublehp

Three questions:

This is a USB hard drive.

 *Quote:*   

>  Device /dev/sda1 won't be mounted because no mount policy was specified on volume or storage device and storage device does not appear to be
> 
> removable

 

1) USB sticks and mobile phone get mounted automatically, but not my hard drives (HDD in external USB case). How can I change this feature ?

2) How do I get devices mounted in a directory named after the filesystem label ? (ext, Fat both NTFS)

3) for NTFS, how can I force the use of ntfs-3g over the kernel standard driver ?

I dont specifically love NTFS, but more and more people give me HDDs and sticks that are formatted NTFS, and contain stuff, and ask me to add more files ... I feel compleetely lost in /etc/ivman :'(

----------

## JeliJami

 *doublehp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) How do I get devices mounted in a directory named after the filesystem label ? (ext, Fat both NTFS)
> 
> 

 

You could change the mount command in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigBase.xml

```
<ivm:Option name="mountcommand" value="mount '$hal.block.device$'" />
```

into something like:

```
<ivm:Option name="mountcommand" value="mount '$hal.block.device$' /media/$hal.fs_type/$hal.volume.label" />
```

check with lshal what the parameters should be

You can use whatever script for the mount-command, even your own /usr/local/bin/my-mount-command.sh

----------

## iulica

For point 1) you need to install the latest ivman.

Check here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-471648.html

Regards

----------

## Ezhdeha

or here http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman

----------

## doublehp

Is HAL really required ? automount works fine with just ivman; how would HAL help more for this issue ?

I dont doubt it "can" help; I am asking "how".

About http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman the very strange thing is that I got sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 and gnome-extra/hal-device-manager-0.5-r1, /etc/init.d/hald but NOT /etc/hal/ !!!

 *Quote:*   

> root@moon_gen_2:/etc# find |grep hal
> 
> ./dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf
> 
> ./udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules
> ...

 

sounds strange, does'nt it ?

 *Quote:*   

> root@moon_gen_2:/var/log/portage# equery b /etc/hal
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) /etc/hal in *... ]
> 
> sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 (/etc/hal)
> ...

 

I will update & emerge world ...

----------

